# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitiolinjan 8 kehittäminen

## 339-DF

HSL on käynnistänyt tarjouskilpailun konsulttityöstä, jossa on tarkoitus selvittää mahdollisuuksia linjan 8 nopeuttamiseksi ja luotettavuuden parantamiseksi. Ks. http://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/fi...w/2010-006991/

Jos ajatellaan, että työhön kuuluu muun muassa tutkia omien kaistojen lisäämismahdollisuuksia, rv-kaistojen erottelun parantamista, pysäkkivälin tarkistamista ym. niin seuraavia parannusehdotuksia tulee minun mieleeni (etelästä pohjoiseen), osa täällä jo moneen kertaan käsiteltyjäkin:

*Saukonpaasi*
Länsisatamankadulle on suunniteltu kadun keskelle 7,2 metriä leveä raitiovaunukaista, josta 2 metriä käytetään keskellä katua olevaan erotuskaistaan. Näin ollen ratikan varsinainen ajokaista on 2,6 metriä suuntaansa, ja välittömästi sen vieressä on samassa tasossa 3.5 metrinen, sulkuviivalla erotettu autokaista. Rakennustyöt on tarkoitus tehdä tänä vuonna.

Järjestelyä voisi parantaa niin, että tuo 7,2 metriä käytettäisiin kahteen 0,8 metriä leveään erotuskaistaan, joiden väliin sijoittuisi 5,6-metrinen raitiovaunukaista. Silloin raitiovaunu olisi aidosti erillään autoliikenteestä toisin kuin jo hyväksytyssä katusunnitelmassa.

Lisäksi Länsisatamankadulla, kuten koko Jätkäsaaressa, on paljon pieniä tonttikatuja, jotka liittyvät kokoojakaduille, joilla kulkee raitiovaunu. Tonttikaduille ja -kaduilta saa kääntyä joka suuntaan, joten autot kääntyvät ja ryhmittyvät joka risteyksessä raitiovaunun eteen. Tonttikaduilta voisi sallia ainoastaan kääntymisen oikealle, jolloin rv-kaistoja ei käytettäisi ryhmittymiseen eikä odotteluun eikä niiden yli ajettaisi.

*Itämerenkatu*
Länsimetron käyttöönoton jälkeenkin Lauttasaaren ja keskustan välinen bussiliikenne jää Itämerenkadulle. Raitiovaunun sujuvuuden parantamiseksi voisi olla perusteltua siirtää bussit pois raitiovaunukiskoilta. Linjalla 15 ei ole niin merkitystä, sillä tuskin on juurikaan matkustajia varsinkaan sitten, kun 9 alkaa kulkea Länsiterminaaliin. Mutta linjalla 20 matkustajia saattaa olla enemmänkin. Mitkä ovat käytännön kokemukset, haittaavatko bussien pysäkkiajat ratikoita Itämerenkadulla?

*Mechelininkatu välillä Porkkalankatu - Rautatiekatu*
Tässä kohtaa tulisi löytää tilaa raitiovaunukaistalle, joka voisi olla noin 3,5 metriä leveä ja reilusti (väh. 10 cm) korotettu ja jolla olisi kaksisuuntainen limitetty liikenne. Tästähän on puhuttu runsaasti jo aiemmin. Marian sairaalan pysäkin kohdalla, samoin kuin Itämerenkadun ja Porkkalankadun välisellä osuudella, ratikka pysyy odottamaan oman kaistan vapautumista ilman, että siitä on haittaa muulle liikenteelle.

Oma kaista tällä ruuhkaisella osuudella olisi mielestäni limitysratkaisuna toimivampi kuin nykyinen sekakaistajärjestely olkoonkin että limityksiä noin ylipäätään tulee välttää. Käytännössä tuo korotettu rv-kaista veisi yhden autokaistan etelään ajavilta autoilta. Mahtaisikohan se ruuhkauttaa väylän pahastikin?

*Mechelininkatu välillä Hietaniemenkatu - Caloniuksenkatu*
Kun liikennevaloasetus määrää, että suojatien kaikilla osuuksilla on oltava valo-ohjaus, jos yhdellä osuudella sellainen on, niin tällä kohtaa Mechelininkatua olisi hyvä tilaisuus kokeilla sellaisia suojateitä, jotka ovat rv-ylityksen kohdalla eri paikassa kuin kadunylityksen kohdalla, ts. jalankulkijat joutuvat siirtymään ehkä viitisen metriä sivusuunnassa ratikkaylityksen kohdalla. Tällä saataisiin ratikkaylityksen kohdalta kokonaan pois liikennevalot, joita jalankulkijat eivät nytkään noudata. Lisäksi järjestely parantaisi turvallisuutta, kun jalankulkija ohjattaisiin kevyesti aidatussa karsinassa eri paikkaan juuri rv-ylitystä varten, eli ylitykseen kiinnitettäisiin enemmän huomiota. Varsinkin laittomasti suojatiellä pyöräilevien turvallisuutta tämä parantaisi, kun ei enää voisi suhahtaa 25 km/h vauhdilla suoraan ratikan eteen.

*Mechelininkadun pysäkkijärjestelyt*
Marian sairaalan pysäkin siirryttyä etäisyys Perhonkadun pysäkkiin on aivan liian lyhyt (suunta pohjoiseen). Tässä kohtaa voisi tutkia mahdollisuuksia yhdistää Perhonkadun ja Caloniuksenkadun pysäkkiparit esim. Arkadiankadun ja Sammonkadun väliin. Heikkeneekö palvelutaso liikaa? Kävelymatkat Hietsuun ja toisaalta Mechelininkadun pohjoispäähän pitenevät. Nykyiset pysäkit sijaitsevat hyvin siihen nähden, että kävelymatkat on minimoitu. Ongelmaa ei olisi tullut, ellei Marian sairaalan pysäkkiä olisi siirretty pohjoisemmaksi.

*Caloniuksenkatu*
Helmikuun ratikkahavaintotopikissa keskusteltiin Caloniuksenkadun rv-valojen ongelmista. Koska kadun leveys riittää siihen, että raitiovaunuille ja autoille olisi omat erilliset kaistansa, syntyisi tässä pilottikohde, jossa ensimmäistä kertaa otettaisiin autojen pysäköintipaikat pois siksi, että saadaan rv-kaistat. Siis Caloniuksenkadun keskellä korotettu rv-kaistaosuus ja reunoilla autokaistat, tarvittaessa voitaneen säätää jalkakäytävien leveyttä.

*Runeberginkatu välillä Topeliuksenkatu-Ooppera*
Kiskojenvaihdon yhteydessä saataneen tähän korotetut rv-kaistat. Tilanteessa, jossa Topeliuksenkadun rata on rakennettu ja linja 3 siirretty sinne, voidaan linjalle 8 tarjota nykyistä paremmat etuudet Töölönkadun ja Mannerheimintien risteyksiin. Töölönkadulla pitäisi minusta päästä nollaviiveisiin.

*Helsinginkatu välillä Ooppera-Sturenkatu*
Tässä kohtaa rata on hyvin erotettu autoliikenteestä, ja vaikka Kaupunginpuutarhan pysäkin käyttäjämäärä tuntuu pieneltä, on sitä hankalaa poistaakaan, kun pysäkkiväli jää muuten kovin pitkäksi. Vauhtitien kohdalle tulisi saada nollaviive-etuus. Minulla ei ole käsitystä siitä, kuinka tehokas etuus tuossa nyt on, mutta minusta ei pitäisi olla estettä nollaviiveeseen tässä kohtaa.

*Risteys Helsinginkatu/Sturenkatu*
Tähän tulisi saada nollaviive-etuus. Paikka ei ole sen kummempi kuin Munkkiniemen aukiokaan. Pääsuunta menee rv-kiskojen yli toisessa ajosuunnassa, rv sen sijaan ei kulje pääsuuntaan vaan suoraan. Munkassa nollaviive toimii hyvin, Sturenkadun risteyksessäkin se kaiketi voisi toimia varsinkin kun kasin vuorovälikin on harvempi.

*Helsinginkatu välillä Sturenkatu-Kirstinkatu*
Tälle osuudelle saisi omat (korotetut) kaistat raitiovaunulle joko kadunvarsipysäköinti poistamalla ja/tai katua leventämällä. Molemmin puolin on puistoa, joten leventäminen ei ole mahdotonta. Viheralueitakin löytyy Töölönlahdelta riittämiin. Käsittääkseni kumpikaan puisto ei varsinaisesti ole oleskelualue, joten tuon ei pitiäsi olla mahdotonta. Kuinka oleellisia ovat pysäköintipaikat tässä kohtaa, kun asutusta ei heti kadunvarressa ole?

*Helsinginkadun pysäkkijärjestelyt välillä Kirstinkatu-Hämeentie*
Linnanmäen sekä Vilhonvuoren pysäkkien paikkaa en lähtisi muuttamaan, mutta minusta näiden kahden pysäkin välillä riittäisi kaksi välipysäkkiä; ensimmäinen Brahenkadun ja Kaarlenkatujen välissä Brahen kentän kohdalla (suurehko vaihtopysäkki linjoille 1, 3, 8) sekä toinen heti Kustaankadun länsipuolella. Samalla linjoilta 1 ja 3 poistuisivat sekä nykyinen Urheilutalon pysäkki että Kaarlenkadun pysäkki.

Helsinginkadun kiskolinjat saisi myös suoriksi, kun hyväksyisi kadunvarsipysäköinnin poistumisen pysäkkikorokkeen kohdalta, ja silloin myös Kustaankadun pysäkkipari voisi olla suoraan toisiaan vastakkain. Vaihtoyhteys linjojen 8 ja 9 kesken tosin muuttuisi hankalaksi. Pitäisi selvittää, kuinka monta kulkijaa tuo vaihto koskee ja kumpi etu on suurempi; sujuvampi vaihto vai nopeampi matka-aika.

*Liikennevalot Helsinginkadulla osuudella Kaarlenkatu-Fleminginkatu*
Varsinaiset tehokkaat etuudet Kaarlenkadun sekamelskaristeykseen on vaikea saada suuren ratikkamäärän vuoksi. Mutta kun valot ovat olleet vilkulla, sujuu liikenne hyvin kokonaan ilman valojakin, eli käytännössä ne voisi kokonaan poistaa. Valoja ilmeisesti perustellaan liikenneturvallisuudella. Vähin, mitä tässä kohtaa pitäisi tehdä, on mahdollistaa läpiajo siten, että kolmista valoista pääsisi yhdellä odottamisella läpi, ts. kun ensimmäiset valot vaihtuvat, tietää, että pääsee kaksista seuraavistakin läpi.

Jos Flemarin ja Kaarlenkadun risteyksien ovat niin keskeiset, ettei niitä voi poistaa, niin vähintään niiden välissä olevan suojatievalon poistaisin kuitenkin. Valo-ohjausta kaipaavat voivat käyttää viereisiä valo-ohjattuja suojateitä.

*Helsinginkatu välillä Kaarlenkatu-Hämeentie*
Uusien pysäkkijärjestelyiden myötä päästään eroon myös mutkittelevista kiskolinjoista, kun hyväksytään, ettei pysäkkien kohdalla ole kadunvarsipysäköintiä. Samalla rv-kaistat saadaan korotettua ja tulisi myös harkita vasemmalle kääntymisen kieltämistä ainakin osassa risteyksistä.

*Hämeentie*
Hämeentiellä en keksi muuta kuin Sturenkadun risteyssumpun tehokkaammat valoetuudet ja autoliikenteen punaisten mitoittamisen niin, ettei Sturenkadulta Lahden suuntaan kääntyviä autojonoja jää seisomaan ratikkakiskoille. Lisäksi tietysti rv-kaistat tulee korottaa Vilhonvuoren ja Sturenkadun pysäkkien välisellä osuudella.

Pysäkkeihin en tekisi muutoksia muutoin kuin Toukoniityn pysäkin kohdalla, jonka siirtäisin Kokkosaarenkadun eteläpuolelle, jotta pysäkkiväli olisi tasaisempi. Vaikka pysäkkiväli Lautatarhankadulta Paavalin kirkolle on melko lyhyt, puolustavat kaikki pysäkit paikkaansa; Lautatarhankatu Mäkelänkadun risteyksessä, Hauhon puisto Ristikkotien alueen joukkoliikenneyhteytenä, Sturenkatu ko. kadun ja sen takana olevan asutuksen pysäkkinä ja Paavalin kirkko Haukilahdenkadun varren asutuksen joukkoliikenneyhteytenä. Korkeintaan voisi pohtia Lautatarhankadun ja Hauhon puiston yhdistämistä jonnekin Allotrianpuiston kieppeille.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Kappas, juuri kun olin itse hahmotellut samaa kysymystä toisessa ketjussa, tarttui HSL:kin asiaan (en siis kuvittele, että nuo mitenkään liittyisivät yhteen, jos tuosta saa sen käsityksen). 

Hyvän listan kasasit ideoita, tässä muutama lisää.

Yleisesti: kun ainakin kasilla menee aika tasan kolmannes ajasta valojen aiheuttamiin viiveisiin, on se ilmeinen parannuskohde. Autoliikenteen häiriöt ovat tietysti toinen kohta, koska ne haittaavat luotettavuutta niin pahasti.

*Itämerenkatu*

Kiskot voisi myös korottaa. Jokatalvinen ilmiö, että aina joskus autojono tukkii ne. Tietysti tämä edellyttäisi tehokkaampaa lumenkorjuuta tai parkkeerauksen rajoittamista talvella jotta autoliikenne edelleen sujuisi. Nythän katu kapenee parilla metrillä kun tulee lunta.

*Mechelininkatu*

Vaihtoehto olisi myös poistaa Perhonkadun pysäkki pohjoiseen. Marian sairaalan pysäkki on tosiaan alle sadan metrin päässä. Arkadiankadun risteyksen saisi varmasti myös aidoksi nollaviiveeksi: risteäviä autoja on todella harvassa.

*Helsinginkatu*

Vauhtitien etuus toimii oman kokemukseni mukaan kohtalaisesti. Siis ei niin, ettei siihen pysähdellä, mutta kolmella mittauskerrallani pysähdyttiin yhteensä vain kerran, ja sekin 5s, eli "helsinkiläinen nollaviive", joka vie aikaa vain 20s

Hesarillakin pysäkkejä voisi järjestellä myös niin, että Kustaankadun pysäkki länteen vaan poistetaan, ja Helsinginkatu korvaa sen. Tuo kuvaamasi muutos on toki varmaan kokonaisuutena parempi.

Sen Kaarlenkadun valoryppään poistaisin vaan, En usko liikenneturvallisuuden siitä juuri kärsivän. Jalankulkijat menevät joka tapauksessa päin punaisia, eli laitetaan vaan keskikorokkeet joilla seistä ja töyssyjä, että autoliikenne kulkee tarpeeksi hiljaa (ratikoita hidastavat ne vaihteet ja mutkat kuitenkin) ja hyvä siitä tulee.

*Kurvi ja Hämeentie*

Vilhonvuoren pohjoispäähän varovat (joku taisi sanoa että ne olisivat jo tulossa?) Myös eteläpäässä tuntuisi olevan jotain pientä häikkää: viimeeksi tänään lännestä tuleva kasi jäi kävelijävaloihin peräpää risteysalueella.

Pääskylänkadun ja Mäkelänkadun valot on pohjoiseen mennessä viritetty niin, että Pääskylänkatu näyttää viivaa silloin kun Mäkelänkadun voisi ylittää, ja kun Pääskylänkadusta lopulta pääsee, jädään Mäkelänkadulle odottamaan että vasemmalle kääntyjät menevät edestä pois. Normaalisti siis aina kaksi pysähdystä.  En ole liikennevalosuunnittelija, joten en sano miten tuo pitäisi tehdä, mutta on varmaa että voisi sen jotenkin paremminkin tehdä. Ehkä rajoittaen Pääskylänkadun liikennettä, jos ei muutoin onnistu.

Lautatarhankadun pysäkin poistamista olen joskus miettinyt. Eläinlääkiksen muutettua sen käyttäjämäärä on ollut aika vähäinen, ja sekä Vilhonvuori että Hauhonpuisto aika lähellä. Mutta toisaalta nyt siinä on uusia taloja vieressä ja lisää tulossa, että ehkä käyttömäärät ovat nousussa. Ja sanomistahan siitä tulisi jos vasta siihen uusiin taloihin muuttaneilta vietäisiin oma pysäkki.

Lautatarhankadun ja Hauhontien välissä ei ole kovin hyvää paikkaa pysäkille: siinä rinne ja Päijänteentie sekä Risikkokatu parhailla kohdilla. Ja Hauhonpuisto on koulun pysäkki (sinne ilmeisesti tulee koululaisia Arabiasta päin), joten sitä ei kannata kovin kauas koulusta siirtää.

Kustaa Vaasan tien risteystä voisi myös ehkä nopeuttaa jotenkin, joskin se voi olla vaikeaa.

----------


## Salomaa

> HSL on käynnistänyt tarjouskilpailun konsulttityöstä, jossa on tarkoitus selvittää mahdollisuuksia linjan 8 nopeuttamiseksi ja luotettavuuden parantamiseksi. Ks. http://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/fi...w/2010-006991/


Miksi ei selvitetä itse .  Terveydenhuoltopuolella on havaittu että on parempi selvittää itse.  Saadaan halvemmalla omala väellä luotettavampaa tulosta.
Vai onko tää jokin refleksinomainen automaatio, että kun tehdä teknisiä parannuksia niin heti kättelyssä sen kummemmin pohtimatta ollaan turvautumassa konsulltiselvitykseen ?


Martti

----------


## ess

> *Itämerenkatu*
> Länsimetron käyttöönoton jälkeenkin Lauttasaaren ja keskustan välinen bussiliikenne jää Itämerenkadulle. Raitiovaunun sujuvuuden parantamiseksi voisi olla perusteltua siirtää bussit pois raitiovaunukiskoilta. Linjalla 15 ei ole niin merkitystä, sillä tuskin on juurikaan matkustajia varsinkaan sitten, kun 9 alkaa kulkea Länsiterminaaliin. Mutta linjalla 20 matkustajia saattaa olla enemmänkin. Mitkä ovat käytännön kokemukset, haittaavatko bussien pysäkkiajat ratikoita Itämerenkadulla?


Eivät haittaa. Itämerenkadun ongelma on tosiaan siinä että siellä ei ole mitään rv-/bussikaistaa kuin kesäisin. Silloinkin poishankautunut sulkuviiva tekee kadusta usein käytännössä kaksikaistaisen.

----------


## Safka

> *Mechelininkadun pysäkkijärjestelyt*
> Marian sairaalan pysäkin siirryttyä etäisyys Perhonkadun pysäkkiin on aivan liian lyhyt (suunta pohjoiseen). Tässä kohtaa voisi tutkia mahdollisuuksia yhdistää Perhonkadun ja Caloniuksenkadun pysäkkiparit esim. Arkadiankadun ja Sammonkadun väliin.


Joo, Perhonkadun pysäkki kokonaan pois ja Caloniuksenkadun pysäkki siihen Sammonkadun törppövalojen etupuolelle. Sitten etuus niin, että kun törppövaloista pääsee lähtemään, niin Mechelininkadun ja Caloniuksenkadun risteyksestä pääsee suoraan läpi ja edelleen Caloniukselta Runskille puolisen minuuttia myöhemmin.




> *Helsinginkatu välillä Ooppera-Sturenkatu*
> Tässä kohtaa rata on hyvin erotettu autoliikenteestä, ja vaikka Kaupunginpuutarhan pysäkin käyttäjämäärä tuntuu pieneltä, on sitä hankalaa poistaakaan, kun pysäkkiväli jää muuten kovin pitkäksi. Vauhtitien kohdalle tulisi saada nollaviive-etuus. Minulla ei ole käsitystä siitä, kuinka tehokas etuus tuossa nyt on, mutta minusta ei pitäisi olla estettä nollaviiveeseen tässä kohtaa.


Mikään etuuksista ei ole tehokas mutta koko väli Ooppera-Linnanmäki menee sangen sujuvasti molempiin suuntiin, kun osaa tulkita valokiertoa. Ainoat valot, jotka saattaa näpätä nenän edessä ässälle, on Oopperan parkkipaikan kohdalla olevat valot. Johtunee siitä, että joku jalankulkija on painanut nappia, vaikkei ketään (enää?) ole mailla halmeilla.
Kaupunginpuutarhan pysäkilläkin on käyttäjänsä, ja nykyisillä valokierroilla siinä pysähtyminen ei haittaa mutta lisää täsmällisyyttä.




> *Liikennevalot Helsinginkadulla osuudella Kaarlenkatu-Fleminginkatu*
> Varsinaiset tehokkaat etuudet Kaarlenkadun sekamelskaristeykseen on vaikea saada suuren ratikkamäärän vuoksi. Mutta kun valot ovat olleet vilkulla, sujuu liikenne hyvin kokonaan ilman valojakin, eli käytännössä ne voisi kokonaan poistaa.


Saiskohan Hesarin-Kaarlen kulmaan ympättyä liikenneympyrän, ratikkavalot ja kunnon korokkeet jalankulkijoille. Kaarlenkujan kohdalla olevan suojatien vois samalla poistaa kokonaan.




> Vaikka pysäkkiväli Lautatarhankadulta Paavalin kirkolle on melko lyhyt, puolustavat kaikki pysäkit paikkaansa   Korkeintaan voisi pohtia Lautatarhankadun ja Hauhon puiston yhdistämistä jonnekin Allotrianpuiston kieppeille.


Hauhon puiston ja Sturenkadun pysäkit ennemmin voisi yhdistää. Hauhon puiston pysäkkiä voisi siirtää vähän pohjoisemmaksi suurinpiirtein hallin kohdille ja Sturenkadun pysäkin vois sitten poistaa kokonaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:18 ----------




> Arkadiankadun risteyksen saisi varmasti myös aidoksi nollaviiveeksi: risteäviä autoja on todella harvassa.


Siinä on aika hyvä etuus jo nyt. Mechelininkadun hidasteet on ne mainitut törppövalot Sammonkadulla sekä koko väli Lapinlahdentie-Hietaniemenkatu, joihin ei ole liikennevalojen kytkemisen jälkeen saatu mitään etuuksia.




> Vauhtitien etuus toimii oman kokemukseni mukaan kohtalaisesti.


Niin toimii, molempiin suuntiin ja kuten sanoin, jo vähäisellä liikennevalokierrontulkintakokemuksella niistä pääsee suoraan läpi.




> Pääskylänkadun ja Mäkelänkadun valot on pohjoiseen mennessä viritetty niin, että Pääskylänkatu näyttää viivaa silloin kun Mäkelänkadun voisi ylittää, ja kun Pääskylänkadusta lopulta pääsee, jädään Mäkelänkadulle odottamaan että vasemmalle kääntyjät menevät edestä pois. Normaalisti siis aina kaksi pysähdystä.


Tämä valorypäs on omiaan lisäämään epäsäännöllisyyttä. Täysin riippumatta ajanhetkestä, valoista saattaa kuin ihmeen kaupalla päästä kaikista suoraan läpi. Viisi minuuttia myöhemmin tuleva vaunu saattaa seistä joka valoissa.
Onko Hämeentien ylittäminen tai vasemmalle kääntyminen tosiaan tarpeellista Pääskylänkadun kohdalla vai voisiko risteyksen kokonaan sulkea muilta kuin oikealle kääntyviltä? Tarvitaanko juuri siihen kohtaan suojatietä vai voisiko senkin siirtää Mäkelänkadun kohdalle?




> Kustaa Vaasan tien risteystä voisi myös ehkä nopeuttaa jotenkin, joskin se voi olla vaikeaa.


Arabiaan mennessä Kustaa Vaasan valot näppäävät ässälle nenän edessä. Keskustaan mennessä Sturenkadun valot tekevät samoin ellei pidä kiirettä tai jos ei pysähdy Paavalin kirkon pysäkille.* Ratkaisu: muutetaan Hämeen-/Kustaa Vaasan teiden risteyksen valokiertoa 20 sekuntia myöhemmäksi suhteessa Sturenkadun/Hämeentien valokiertoon. Tällöin Arabiaan suuntaan pääsee sujuvammin. Keskustaan ajettaessa lisätään "pakkopysähdys" Paavalin kirkolle, jonka johdosta paitsi täsmällisyys paranee, myös seuraava valokierto ehtii tulla kuin tilauksesta.


* molemmat valot toimivat raitioliikenteen kannalta kuin unelma ennen kuin Paavalin kirkon uudispysäkki rakennettiin kymmenkunta vuotta sitten. Tai näin muistelen, heh.

----------


## teme

> *Hämeentie*
> Hämeentiellä en keksi muuta kuin Sturenkadun risteyssumpun tehokkaammat valoetuudet ja autoliikenteen punaisten mitoittamisen niin, ettei Sturenkadulta Lahden suuntaan kääntyviä autojonoja jää seisomaan ratikkakiskoille. Lisäksi tietysti rv-kaistat tulee korottaa Vilhonvuoren ja Sturenkadun pysäkkien välisellä osuudella.
> 
> Pysäkkeihin en tekisi muutoksia muutoin kuin Toukoniityn pysäkin kohdalla, jonka siirtäisin Kokkosaarenkadun eteläpuolelle, jotta pysäkkiväli olisi tasaisempi. Vaikka pysäkkiväli Lautatarhankadulta Paavalin kirkolle on melko lyhyt, puolustavat kaikki pysäkit paikkaansa; Lautatarhankatu Mäkelänkadun risteyksessä, Hauhon puisto Ristikkotien alueen joukkoliikenneyhteytenä, Sturenkatu ko. kadun ja sen takana olevan asutuksen pysäkkinä ja Paavalin kirkko Haukilahdenkadun varren asutuksen joukkoliikenneyhteytenä. Korkeintaan voisi pohtia Lautatarhankadun ja Hauhon puiston yhdistämistä jonnekin Allotrianpuiston kieppeille.


Hassua, minusta Arabia - Kurvi taas on yksi rasittavimpia pätkiä koko ratikkaverkolla. Yleinen köröttely, kävelyvauhdilla ajettavat vaihteet Vallilan varikon kohdalla, seisominen joka ikisissä liikennevaloissa, varsinkin Sturenkadun ja Hämeentien risteyksessä. Luulisin yhden syyn siihen ettei noista pääse läpi olevan se tuplapysäkki kummallakin puolella risteystä.

Paljonko rahaa saa polttaa? Jos jonkun verran niin korjataan Paavalinkirkon ja Hauhonpuiston pysäkit sekä Sturenkadun ja Hämeentien risteys näin: Ovaalin muotoinen liikenneympyrä, korotettu keskeltä. Keskellä ratikkapysäkki sekä sen vieressä bussipysäkit. Kaikki suojatiet tuon korokkeen kautta, eli esim. Hämeentie ylitetään kävelemällä ensin korokkeella, bussi ja ratikkapysäkkien läpi, ja sitten toista lyhyttä suojatietä toiselle puolelle. Autokaistoista Hämeentieltä pohjoisesta Sturenkadulle sekä Sturenkadulta etelään Hämeentielle ohittaa ympyrän.

Loppu Hämeentielle valoetuudet, piste. Tai valot pois, bussit vasemalle kaistalle ja pysäkit samoin, pysäkkien kohdalla pysäkin korkoinen korottetu suojatie autokaistalle. Ja voiko niille vaihteille tehdä jotain? Niinku huomenna.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> *Itämerenkatu*
> Kiskot voisi myös korottaa.


Totta! Ehkä korotettu kaista, jolla bussitkin saavat kulkea, on parempi kuin korottamaton kaista ilman busseja.




> *Helsinginkatu*
> Sen Kaarlenkadun valoryppään poistaisin vaan, En usko liikenneturvallisuuden siitä juuri kärsivän. Jalankulkijat menevät joka tapauksessa päin punaisia, eli laitetaan vaan keskikorokkeet joilla seistä ja töyssyjä, että autoliikenne kulkee tarpeeksi hiljaa (ratikoita hidastavat ne vaihteet ja mutkat kuitenkin) ja hyvä siitä tulee.


Tätä en ajatellutkaan; saahan sitä liikenneturvallisuutta lisättyä silläkin, että tehdään korotettuja suojateitä. Risteys vaan on aika sekava, mutta ehkä sitä saisi järjestelyillä selkeytettyä ja hidasteilla rauhoitettua niin, että voisi hyväksyä valottomat suojatiet. Puhtaasti liikenteen sujumisen kannalta valot ei ainakaan ole välttämättömät.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:18 ----------




> Joo, Perhonkadun pysäkki kokonaan pois ja Caloniuksenkadun pysäkki siihen Sammonkadun törppövalojen etupuolelle.


Ne törppövalot pitäis enemmän kuin itsestäänselvästi saada siitä kokonaan pois (ainakin kiskoylityksen osalta).




> Arabiaan mennessä Kustaa Vaasan valot näppäävät ässälle nenän edessä.


Nyt kun sanot, niin tähän mäkin olen kiinnittänyt huomiota. Ne on kuin suunniteltu ratikalle pottuiluna. Oliskohan käytännössä niin, että sen uuden pysäkin lisäämisen jälkeen valokierrolle ei ole tehty mitään, ja siksi käy noin?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:22 ----------




> Hassua, minusta Arabia - Kurvi taas on yksi rasittavimpia pätkiä koko ratikkaverkolla.


Mä harvemmin menen tuosta ratikalla. Silloin tällöin kyllä, mutta en niin usein, että olisi jäänyt tuollaista erityisesti mieleen. Mutta kun näin on, niin sitten tuolle osuudelle pitää vielä miettiä valoetuuksien tehostamista ja ehkä sitä pysäkkien yhdistämistä. Onkohan valoista joku tai jotkut sellaisia, että ne olisi mahdollista vaan poistaa?




> Paljonko rahaa saa polttaa? Jos jonkun verran niin korjataan Paavalinkirkon ja Hauhonpuiston pysäkit sekä Sturenkadun ja Hämeentien risteys näin: Ovaalin muotoinen liikenneympyrä, korotettu keskeltä. Keskellä ratikkapysäkki sekä sen vieressä bussipysäkit. Kaikki suojatiet tuon korokkeen kautta, eli esim. Hämeentie ylitetään kävelemällä ensin korokkeella, bussi ja ratikkapysäkkien läpi, ja sitten toista lyhyttä suojatietä toiselle puolelle. Autokaistoista Hämeentieltä pohjoisesta Sturenkadulle sekä Sturenkadulta etelään Hämeentielle ohittaa ympyrän


Ei kai toi järjestely mahdottomia maksa. Ja kuulostaa mielenkiintoiselta. Mutta toimisiko ympyrä, kun sekä Sturenkadulta etelästä että Hämeentieltä etelästä on paljon liikennettä pohjoiseen? Jos ympyrä kuitenkin vaatii valo-ohjauksen, niin sitten en tiedä, onko siitä hyötyä. Ja mahtuisiko ympyräjärjestelyyn nykyiset kiskoyhteydetkin? Yhteyttä Sturenkadulta Hämeentielle etelään kuitenkin käytetään poikkeusyhteytenä ei-niin-kovin-harvoin.

----------


## ess

Sammonkadun törppövalot voisi korvata varovilla jotka olisivat täysin riippumattomat viereisistä autojen valoista.

----------


## teme

> Mä harvemmin menen tuosta ratikalla. Silloin tällöin kyllä, mutta en niin usein, että olisi jäänyt tuollaista erityisesti mieleen. Mutta kun näin on, niin sitten tuolle osuudelle pitää vielä miettiä valoetuuksien tehostamista ja ehkä sitä pysäkkien yhdistämistä. Onkohan valoista joku tai jotkut sellaisia, että ne olisi mahdollista vaan poistaa?


Se mikä siinä on minusta on niin tuskastuttavaa on että se on suora baana, ei juuri lainkaan risteävää autoliikennettä tai jalankulkijoita, ja siitä huolimatta kestää... Sen nyt ymmärtää että jossain Kaivokadulla vaan on hidasta. Ja juuri siitä syystä että se on sellainen suora baana niin valojen korvaaminen vaatisi hidasteita, ja jos nyt on ihan rehellisiä ollaan niin enemmän olisin busseista kuin henkilöautoista huolissani jalankulkijoiden suhteen. Yksityisautoja ei voi tuolla välillä liikaa potkia, virallinen viitoitettu ja nopeampi reitti kulkee rantateiden kautta, läpiajoliikennettä Hämeentielle Sturenkadusta etelään ei minusta pitäisi olla lainkaan. Automäärät muuten on suhteellisen pieniä.




> Ei kai toi järjestely mahdottomia maksa. Ja kuulostaa mielenkiintoiselta. Mutta toimisiko ympyrä, kun sekä Sturenkadulta etelästä että Hämeentieltä etelästä on paljon liikennettä pohjoiseen? Jos ympyrä kuitenkin vaatii valo-ohjauksen, niin sitten en tiedä, onko siitä hyötyä. Ja mahtuisiko ympyräjärjestelyyn nykyiset kiskoyhteydetkin? Yhteyttä Sturenkadulta Hämeentielle etelään kuitenkin käytetään poikkeusyhteytenä ei-niin-kovin-harvoin.


Sammatintien kohdalla on Sturenkadun yli suojatie joka oikeastaan tarvitsisi valot, se on aika vaarallinen kun Hämeentieltä tulevat autot (ja kaukolinjojen bussit sekä 70T) kiihdyttävät mutkan takaa. Laitetaan siihen jalankulkijavalot. Tällä jaksoittaa Sturenkadun suunnasta tulevan liikenteen ennen risteystä.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Onkohan valoista joku tai jotkut sellaisia, että ne olisi mahdollista vaan poistaa?


Arabiankadulle voisi saada aidon nollaviiveen (en muista onko siinä nyt ongelmia). Kotisaarenkadun valot voisi varmaan poistaa. Niiden tarkoitus on kai lähinnä hillitä autoilijoiden kaahausintoa; pistetään vaikka töyssy tilalle.

Kustaa Vaasantien valot nyt ovat aika pakolliset. Haukilahdenkadulle voisi saada nollaviiveen, tai jopa varovan, jos etelään käääntyvät autot pistettäisiin kiertämään sillan ali. En kyllä muista että noissa valoissa olisi usein odotettu.

Sturenkadun ja Mäkelänkadun välillä ainoat valot ovatkin Vellamonkadun kohdalla. Ne ovat siinä käsittääkseni ala-asteen oulun takia: ei haluta, että lapset joutuvat menemään valottomasta risteyksestä yli ratikalle tai Hermnniin. Aika harvoin ratikka niissä odottaa, eli tuntuvat suunnilleen toimivan.

Kurvin seudun valoista jo puhuttiinkin, niissä on paljon parannettavaa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:00 ----------




> ...korjataan Paavalinkirkon ja Hauhonpuiston pysäkit sekä Sturenkadun ja Hämeentien risteys näin...


Tarkoitit varmaan Paavalinkirkon ja Sturenkadun pysäkkejä? Suunnitelma kuulosti minusta miettimisen arvoiselta.




> Loppu Hämeentielle valoetuudet, piste. Tai valot pois, bussit vasemalle kaistalle ja pysäkit samoin, pysäkkien kohdalla pysäkin korkoinen korottetu suojatie autokaistalle. Ja voiko niille vaihteille tehdä jotain? Niinku huomenna.


Bussien siirto toiselle reunalle samaan tapaan kuin ehdotit Kaisaniemenkadulle voisi tosiaan sopia tähänkin. "Vasen" oli varmaan tässä itäpuoli? Toisaalta jos ajatellaan, että bussit siirrettäisiin toisene reunaan myös Kurvissa ja siitä etelään, länsipuoli saattaisi olla parempi, muistaakseni näin mietittiin kurvi-ketjussa aiemmin.

Vaihteethan helpottavat kun saadaan syväuraiset; tuossa hallin edessä se tosiaan tuntuisi kun niitä on niin paljon. Mutta huomenna se ei tapahdu, kun ensin pitää rouhia koko kiskoverkon vierustat kuntoon (upotettu kisko ftw) ja vaihtaa koko kaluston pyörät. Vasta sitten voidaan niihin vaihteisiin koskea. En usko, että Helsingissä lähdettäisiin siirtymäkaudeksikaan siihen, että vain  osa kalustosta voi mennä joistain vaihteista läpi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:09 ----------




> Hauhon puiston ja Sturenkadun pysäkit ennemmin voisi yhdistää. Hauhon puiston pysäkkiä voisi siirtää vähän pohjoisemmaksi suurinpiirtein hallin kohdille ja Sturenkadun pysäkin vois sitten poistaa kokonaan.


Ratikkahallin kohdalla on siitä huono paikka, että siitä tulee lännestä tulijoilel merkittävä estevaikutus kun pitää kiertää ratikkahalli jommalta kummalta puolelta päästäkseen pysäkille. Siinä kohti oleva bussipysäkki aina ärsyttää tästä syystä.

Myönnän kyllä että minulla on vähän oma lehmä ojassa, kun Huahonpuisto on kotipysäkkini. Jonkin verran pohjoiseen sitä saisi hyvin, jos ratikkahallin pihan poikki tehtäisiin kävely-yhteys Keiteelntieltä päin. Mutta oikeastihan sen halutaan olevan koulun vieressä, missä on ihan järkeänsä.

----------


## Safka

> Arabiankadulle voisi saada aidon nollaviiveen (en muista onko siinä nyt ongelmia).


Pysäkiltä pois lähtevä vaunu (keskustaan) saa ajoluvan sangen nopeasti ovien sulkeuduttua tai usein sitä ennen ja tuntuu, että nuolta poltettaisiin vaikka maailman tappiin. Mutta annas olla kun oot tulossa Arabiaan päin, niin S saattaa ilmestyy nenän eteen. Eli tässä seistään usein kahteen kertaan: ensin valoissa, sitten pysäkillä. Muttei suinkaan aina. Lähes tyypillinen helsinkiläisetuus, ja hidastusvaikutus toisinaan maalle päin.
Hupaisinta on, että viimemainittu valo ei tulppaa kuin etelästä tulevan autoliikenteen mutta ensin mainittu vaatii pohjoisesta tulevia autoja lukuunottamatta punaiset koko muulle risteykselle.




> Kotisaarenkadun valot voisi varmaan poistaa.


Toimii hyvin nykyisin. Sen sijaan voisi lisätä pohjoisesta vasemmalle kääntyville autoille punaisen lyhdyn, milloin ratikka on lähestymässä.




> Ratikkahallin kohdalla on siitä huono paikka, että siitä tulee lännestä tulijoilel merkittävä estevaikutus 
> 
> halutaan olevan koulun vieressä, missä on ihan järkeänsä.


Hmmjoo, totta. Mun ajatus kun poistaa Sturenkadun pysäkki niin samalla pysäkinväliä olis voinut tasata.
Mutta lähdetään miettimään asiaa siltä kantilta, että Mäkelänkadulla seiskojen pysäkki Päijänteentie on sangen lähellä Hauhon puistoa. Ja koska unelmissamme saamme joskus aikaiseksi synkatut vaihdot seiskain ja kasin välille Sörkkaan, niin Hauhon puistoa voi hyvin siirtää.

----------


## 339-DF

> *Itämerenkatu*
> Länsimetron käyttöönoton jälkeenkin Lauttasaaren ja keskustan välinen bussiliikenne jää Itämerenkadulle. Raitiovaunun sujuvuuden parantamiseksi voisi olla perusteltua siirtää bussit pois raitiovaunukiskoilta. Linjalla 15 ei ole niin merkitystä, sillä tuskin on juurikaan matkustajia varsinkaan sitten, kun 9 alkaa kulkea Länsiterminaaliin. Mutta linjalla 20 matkustajia saattaa olla enemmänkin. Mitkä ovat käytännön kokemukset, haittaavatko bussien pysäkkiajat ratikoita Itämerenkadulla?





> *Itämerenkatu*
> Kiskot voisi myös korottaa. Jokatalvinen ilmiö, että aina joskus autojono tukkii ne. Tietysti tämä edellyttäisi tehokkaampaa lumenkorjuuta tai parkkeerauksen rajoittamista talvella jotta autoliikenne edelleen sujuisi. Nythän katu kapenee parilla metrillä kun tulee lunta.





> Eivät haittaa. Itämerenkadun ongelma on tosiaan siinä että siellä ei ole mitään rv-/bussikaistaa kuin kesäisin. Silloinkin poishankautunut sulkuviiva tekee kadusta usein käytännössä kaksikaistaisen.


Kävin eilen katsomassa Itämerenkatua, ja täytyy sanoa, että muistin kyllä kadun leveyden aivan pieleen. Vaikka lumia on kuljeteltu pois ja osa on sulanutkin, niin eihän tuolla ollut tietoakaan mistään joukkoliikennekaistoista.

Itse asiassa siellä sun täällä kadussa on BUS-maalauksia, mutta mitään bussikaistamerkkejäkään ei ole missään. Katumaalaukset eivät taida olla virallisia, eli eihän siellä tällä hetkellä ole edes virallisesti mitään joukkoliikennekaistoja. Eikä sinne niitä kyllä mahtuisikaan ainakaan talvella.

Olisikohan sittenkin niin, että Itämerenkadulle tarvitaan isompi remontti, jossa katsotaan ensin kadun poikkileikkaus ja lähtökohdaksi otetaan yhdistetty, reippaasti korotettu bussi- ja ratikkakaista kadun keskellä? Se vie paljon tilaa, joten kun korotetun osuuden molemmin puolin tulee autokaistat väh. 3,25 m, niin joko sieltä lähtee parkkipaikkoja eteläreunalta tai sitten jalkakäytävää kavennetaan molemmilta reunoilta. Mutta sen verran kapealta se ainakin nyt näytti, että ilman suurehkoja toimenpiteitä sinne ei kyllä saada toimivia omia kaistoja.

Onko kadun eteläreunassa ollut alusta asti kadunvarsipysäköintiä?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Katumaalaukset eivät taida olla virallisia, eli eihän siellä tällä hetkellä ole edes virallisesti mitään joukkoliikennekaistoja.


Näin valitettavasti on. Osa tiemerkinnöistä on ihan "virallisia" eli voidaan käyttää yksinään, esim. kaistaviivat ja suojatie, mutta Tieliikenneasetuksen 45 § merkintöjä, joihin "BUS" kuuluu, voidaan käyttää vain liikennemerkin tehostamiseksi tai selventämiseksi.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Itse asiassa siellä sun täällä kadussa on BUS-maalauksia, mutta mitään bussikaistamerkkejäkään ei ole missään. Katumaalaukset eivät taida olla virallisia, eli eihän siellä tällä hetkellä ole edes virallisesti mitään joukkoliikennekaistoja. Eikä sinne niitä kyllä mahtuisikaan ainakaan talvella.
> 
> Onko kadun eteläreunassa ollut alusta asti kadunvarsipysäköintiä?


Itämerenkadun länsipäässä, Länsisatamankadun risteyksen jälkeen on ainakin yksi bussikaistan merkki kaistan yläpuolella. Pysäkkien kohdilla olevissa liikenteenjakajissa taitaa yhä lukea vasemmalle päin "vain linja 15", vaikka tätä nykyä katua pitkin ramppaa muitakin bussilinjoja. 

Kadunvarsipysäköintiä on ollut kadun molemmin puolin koko sen ajan kuin minä muistan, mutta pohtia tietenkin voisi, tarvitaanko ostoskeskuksen puolella parkkiruutuja, kun siellä asioivien käytössä on kuitenkin tilava parkkihalli. Näin saataisiin lisää tilaa Itämerenkadun uudelleenjärjestelyihin.

----------


## Albert

Länsisatamankadulla välillä Itämerenkatu - Crusellin silta on kolme lähes 90 asteen kaarretta perä perää. Mahtavatkohan käyttää siellä(kään) niitä siirtymäkaaria, joita joskus on luvattu. Muutama sekunti kuitenkin säästyisi, ja matkustusmukavuus.

----------


## Count

> Kadunvarsipysäköintiä on ollut kadun molemmin puolin koko sen ajan kuin minä muistan, mutta pohtia tietenkin voisi, tarvitaanko ostoskeskuksen puolella parkkiruutuja, kun siellä asioivien käytössä on kuitenkin tilava parkkihalli. Näin saataisiin lisää tilaa Itämerenkadun uudelleenjärjestelyihin.


Yksi ongelma tuossa on se, että ostarin parkkihalliin ei pääse Itämerenkadulta kun ajamalla Prisman *eikun S-marketin* parkkihallin läpi mikä on melkomoinen kynnys monelle sellaisellekin joka tietää ajoyhteyden olevan olemassa. Hallissa itsessään on hyvin tilaa kun ilmaispysäköinti käytännössä poistettiin.

Jonkinmoista lyhytaikaista pysäköintitilaa siis tarvittaneen, mutta moisen voisi hyvin niistää kauppakeskuksen edusta-aukion korotetusta osasta tekemällä siihen vaikkapa vinoparkin johon mahtuisi pienempään tilaan sama määrä autoja kun nykyään puitten väliin aseteltuina.

----------


## teme

Eikö sen sulkuviivan voi korvata vaikka aidalla tai istutuksilla?

Kuolisiko ne autoilijat jos Itämerenkadun kiskojen yli välillä ei yksinkertaisesti saisi kääntyä? Käytännössä tämä tarkoittaa että Itämerenkatua lännestä tuleva ei pääsisi kääntymään näppärästi pohjoispuolen taloihin. Vaihtoehto on ajaa Porkkalankatua, ja jos sieltä ei ole sisäänajoa niin käydä vaikka kääntymässä Mechelininkadulla. Tai kääntyä oikealla ja pyöräyttää ympäri vaikka Selkämerenkadulle. Tms.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> ostarin parkkihalliin ei pääse Itämerenkadulta kun ajamalla Prisman parkkihallin läpi


Ruoholahdessa Prisma?

----------


## Count

> Ruoholahdessa Prisma?


No eiJ kun S-markettihan tuo on. Mikähän oikosulku päähän iski, vaikka pytinki näkyy ikkunastani  :Very Happy:

----------


## late-

> Se vie paljon tilaa, joten kun korotetun osuuden molemmin puolin tulee autokaistat väh. 3,25 m


Jos autot pannaan pitkällä pätkällä korkeiden reunakivien väliin, vähimmäisleveys on 4 metriä. Hajonnut auto on voitava ohittaa. Yksittäisen ratikkapysäkin tai vastaavan osalta tämä onnistuu kiertämällä pysäkin väärältä puolelta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos autot pannaan pitkällä pätkällä korkeiden reunakivien väliin, vähimmäisleveys on 4 metriä. Hajonnut auto on voitava ohittaa. Yksittäisen ratikkapysäkin tai vastaavan osalta tämä onnistuu kiertämällä pysäkin väärältä puolelta.


Sitten täytynee hyväksyä samanlaiset semikorotukset kuin vaikkapa Simonkadulla. Parannustahan sekin olisi nykytilanteeseen verrattuna.

Tuo indikoi muuten sitä, että myös Malminrinteen ja Ruoholahdenkadun korotukset ovat aika matalia. No, Malminrinteessä tietysti voisi ohittaa hajonneen auton pyöräkaistan kautta, autokaista + pyöräkaista on 4,1 m.

----------


## hylje

Autoliikennettä ei saa tukkia, mutta raitioliikennettä saa vaikka omalla autolla? Siinäpä priorisointia!

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Jos autot pannaan pitkällä pätkällä korkeiden reunakivien väliin, vähimmäisleveys on 4 metriä.


Tämä on muuten aika vahva argumentti sen puolesta, että kiskoja ei kannata vetää keskelle katua. Jos autokaistat ovat vierekkäin, voi aina ohittaa hajonneet autot vastaantulijoiden kaistan kautta ja menee vähemmän tilaa.

Eli kiskot vierekkäin toiselle sivulle, ja jos ei sitä jostain syystä voi, niin vaikka eri sivuille.

----------


## teme

> Jos autot pannaan pitkällä pätkällä korkeiden reunakivien väliin, vähimmäisleveys on 4 metriä. Hajonnut auto on voitava ohittaa. Yksittäisen ratikkapysäkin tai vastaavan osalta tämä onnistuu kiertämällä pysäkin väärältä puolelta.


Eikö tuollaisen poikkeustilanteen voi hoitaa jalkakäytävän kautta, eli madaltaa sen kiveystä? Jalkakäytävällä nyt kuitenkaan harvemmin ajetaan autolla vaikka sitä ei olisi erikseen estetty.

----------


## late-

> Eikö tuollaisen poikkeustilanteen voi hoitaa jalkakäytävän kautta, eli madaltaa sen kiveystä? Jalkakäytävällä nyt kuitenkaan harvemmin ajetaan autolla vaikka sitä ei olisi erikseen estetty.


Kuvittelisin, että voi. Olen törmännyt tähän sääntöön vain kerran ja silloin autokaistan oikealla puolella oli istutuskaista, jota ei oikein voi käyttää. Voidaan myös keskustella siitä minkä korkuinen ratikkakaistan korotus on riittävän korkea väärinkäytösten estämiseksi ja onko se silloin väistämättä liian korkea poikkeustapauksissa noustavaksi. Koko käytännöstäkin voi tosiaan keskustella. Yleensä hajonneen auton voi työntää pois. Hajonnut bussi tai kuorma-auto on hankalampi, mutta niistä ei välttämättä pääse edes neljässä metrissä ohi ja yleensä kaduille löytyy vaihtoehtoisia reittejä kohtuullisen hyvin lyhytaikaisen häiriön sattuessa.

Ratikkaistan siirtäminen reunaan kaksisuuntaisen ajoradan rinnalle on yksi tapa poistaa ongelma. Ongelmaa ei myöskään ole, jos kaistoja on useampi samaan suuntaan tai autokaistan yhteydessä on pyöräkaista, jonka kanssa kokonaisleveys riittää. Esimerkiksi Malminrinteessähän näin taisi olla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Voidaan myös keskustella siitä minkä korkuinen ratikkakaistan korotus on riittävän korkea väärinkäytösten estämiseksi ja onko se silloin väistämättä liian korkea poikkeustapauksissa noustavaksi.


Tämä korotuksen korkeus on minustakin yksi keskustelunarvionen asia. Esimerkiksi Manskulle toteutetut korotukset ovat kyllä sinänsä parannus entiseen, mutta kun korotettu alue on niin matala ja kapea, niin jotenkin kuitenkin epäilen tuollaisten korotusten tehokkuutta.

Korotus on sen verran matala, että varsinkin talvella se tuntuu hukkuvan jään ja lumen sekaan. Samoin se on niin kapea (aiempaa maalattua kaistaa kapeampi), että kuvittelisin varsinkin raskaan liikenteen peilien tulevan häiritsevän lähelle ratikkaa esim. kun ollaan ryhmitytty liikennevaloihin.

Mutta millaisia kokemuksia foorumin kuljettajajäsenillä on, ovatko Manskun korotukset (Hesperiankatu - Kansallismuseo) parantaneet erottelua? Pääseekö ajamaan sujuvammin? Ovatko (raskaan liikenteen) peilit aiempaa pienempi haitta?




> Ongelmaa ei myöskään ole, jos kaistoja on useampi samaan suuntaan tai autokaistan yhteydessä on pyöräkaista, jonka kanssa kokonaisleveys riittää. Esimerkiksi Malminrinteessähän näin taisi olla.





> No, Malminrinteessä tietysti voisi ohittaa hajonneen auton pyöräkaistan kautta, autokaista + pyöräkaista on 4,1 m.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Olen törmännyt tähän sääntöön vain kerran ja silloin autokaistan oikealla puolella oli istutuskaista, jota ei oikein voi käyttää.


Kaikenlaisia normejahan riittää. Milloin tehdään suunnittelunormi, mielestäni aina pitäisi määritellä sekä tavoitetaso että minimitaso. Monestihan käy niin, että tavoitetasolle pääseminen paikka paikoin osoittautuu joko hyvin ongelmalliseksi tai kalliiksi. Silloin pitäisi tietää kuinka paljon normista voi tinkiä. Juurikin esimerkiksi tuo ajokaistan leveys: ihan järkevää on että pyritään tuohon leveyteen 4 m, mutta on kokonaan toinen asia pitäisikö näin olla aina ehdottomasti.




> Voidaan myös keskustella siitä minkä korkuinen ratikkakaistan korotus on riittävän korkea väärinkäytösten estämiseksi ja onko se silloin väistämättä liian korkea poikkeustapauksissa noustavaksi.





> Tämä korotuksen korkeus on minustakin yksi keskustelunarvionen asia. Esimerkiksi Manskulle toteutetut korotukset ovat kyllä sinänsä parannus entiseen, mutta kun korotettu alue on niin matala ja kapea, niin jotenkin kuitenkin epäilen tuollaisten korotusten tehokkuutta.


Olisi todella toivottavaa, että reunakiven voisi tarvittaessa ylittää. Jos reunasta täytyy tehdä liian korkea, se turhan helposti johtaa ogelmiin. Asenne, että autoliikenteen ongelmista ei tarvitse välittää, on paitsi lapsellinen myös typerä: tukos ruuhka-aikaan melko suurella todennäköisyydellä heijastuu jossain kohtaa myös joukkoliikenteeseen. On sitten toinen asia että suurimmalta osaltaan kantakaupungin liikenneongelmat johtuvat liian suuresta henkilöautojen määrästä.

Itse tuohon reunukseen vielä. Yhtä temppua voisi lainata Tiehallinnon puolelta: liikenneympyröissä samatapainen ongelma on ratkaistu päällystämällä keskikorotuksen reunimmainen osa nupukivellä tai mukulakivellä, siis materiaalilla, jonka päältä raskaskin ajoneuvo voi ajaa pienellä nopeudella, mutta vähänkin kävelynopeutta suuremmalla nopeudella täristää kunnolla. Myös korotetun raitiotiekaistan ajoradan puoleinen reuna voitaisiin päällystää mukulakivellä.

----------


## teme

> Asenne, että autoliikenteen ongelmista ei tarvitse välittää, on paitsi lapsellinen myös typerä: tukos ruuhka-aikaan melko suurella todennäköisyydellä heijastuu jossain kohtaa myös joukkoliikenteeseen.


Riippuu nyt vähän mistä ongelmista puhutaan. Minä en oikein ymmärrä miksi se että jostain ei joskus pääse ajamaan on ongelma kun kaupungissa on kuitenkin aina vaihtoehtoisia reittejä.




> Itse tuohon reunukseen vielä. Yhtä temppua voisi lainata Tiehallinnon puolelta: liikenneympyröissä samatapainen ongelma on ratkaistu päällystämällä keskikorotuksen reunimmainen osa nupukivellä tai mukulakivellä, siis materiaalilla, jonka päältä raskaskin ajoneuvo voi ajaa pienellä nopeudella, mutta vähänkin kävelynopeutta suuremmalla nopeudella täristää kunnolla. Myös korotetun raitiotiekaistan ajoradan puoleinen reuna voitaisiin päällystää mukulakivellä.


Hyvä idea ja kaupunkikuvallisesti toimiva.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> ...päällystämällä keskikorotuksen reunimmainen osa nupukivellä tai mukulakivellä, siis materiaalilla, jonka päältä raskaskin ajoneuvo voi ajaa pienellä nopeudella, mutta vähänkin kävelynopeutta suuremmalla nopeudella täristää kunnolla. Myös korotetun raitiotiekaistan ajoradan puoleinen reuna voitaisiin päällystää mukulakivellä.


Tosin suurin ongelma on se, kun autot ovat juuttuneet jonoon tukkien ratikkakiskot. Siihen ei auta nupukiveys, koska se jono liikkuu kävelyvauhtia tai ei ollenkaan. Tosin vähänkään järkevämpi ajoneuvon kuljettaja kyllä ymmärtänee nupukiveuksen kertoman vihjeen ja seisoo ruuhkassa pari senttiä enemmän oikealla. Tosin niinhän luulisi reunakiveyksenkin vihjaavan.

----------


## Relayer

Onko arvon väeltä tyystin unohtunut, että raitiovaunukaistoilla on jopa elintärkeä merkitys hälytysajoneuvoille ruuhka-aikaan? Kuvittelisin, että ambulanssin esteetön kulku on jo helposti niin kallisarvoinen mahdollisuus tuhottavaksi, ettei nykyistä korkeampia korotuksia tulla ikinä näkemään.

----------


## teme

> Onko arvon väeltä tyystin unohtunut, että raitiovaunukaistoilla on jopa elintärkeä merkitys hälytysajoneuvoille ruuhka-aikaan? Kuvittelisin, että ambulanssin esteetön kulku on jo helposti niin kallisarvoinen mahdollisuus tuhottavaksi, ettei nykyistä korkeampia korotuksia tulla ikinä näkemään.


Ambulanssissa on sen verran maavaraa että se menee tarvittaessa kivetyksen yli, ajaahan ne jalkakäytävälläkin. Ja ihan joka kiskolle ei tarvitse päästää edes hälytysajoneuvoja, esimerkiksi Vallilaanlaakso tulisi toteuttaa niin että kumipyöräliikenne ei ole mahdollista. Meillä on jo ihan riittävästi kokemusta että autot ajaa kielloista välittämättä jos se vain on mahdollista, käytännössä mussutus hälytysajoneuvoista on siitä kiinni pitämistä että kiskoilla saa ajaa. Miksei sitten saman tien junaradalla?

----------


## j-lu

->Käytännössähän hälytysajoneuvojen kohdalla on kyse ainoastaan siitä, että niille on varattu raitiovaunukaistoilta kaupunkitilaa sujuvan liikkumisen takaamiseksi. Sujuva liikkuminen taas on vaihtoehto sille, että kantakaupungin alueella olisi pelastusasema tai kaksi enemmän. Jompaa kumpaa tarvitaan, että voidaan hoitaa hälytystehtävät koko kaupungin alueella vaaditussa ajassa. Kyse on siis rahasta. Kuitenkin on niin, että raitiovaunukaistojen pitäminen hälytysajoneuvokelpoisena hidastaa raitiovaunuliikennettä ja siten maksaa rahaa sekin. Luultavasti moninkertaisesti enemmän kuin tarvittavat pelastusasemat, jos lasketaan liikennöintikustannusten lisäksi myös kansantaloudellisia vaikutuksia antamalla joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien ajalle arvoa.

(Itse hälytysajoneuvoliikennehän ei juuri hidasta raitiovaunuja, mutta eristyksen, tässä tapauksessa korotusten, puute johtaa liian lähellä kiskoja ajaviin yksityisautoihin ja väärinkäytöksiin, joista varsinkin ensimmäinen hidastaa raitiovaunuliikennettä huomattavasti. Jos kiskot olisi paremmin eristetty autokaistoista, kuljettajien ei tarvitsisi risteysten välissä kytätä autojen liikkeitä ja jarrutella kun näyttää siltä, että auto kulkee liian lähellä kiskoja, vaan he voisivat ajaa täyttä hönkää kohti seuraavaa risteystä ja pysäkkiä.)

Keskeistä asiassa on kuitenkin se, että hälytysajoneuvoille varatun ja niiden sujuvan liikkumisen mahdollistavan kaupunkitilan ei tarvitse olla raitiovaunukaistoja, vaan se voi ihan yhtä hyvin olla autokaistoja, jalkakäytävää, tunnelia tai vaikka sitten junarataa. Raitiovaunujen ja hälytysajoneuvojen liitto on sopimuksenvarainen, se voidaan kyseenalaistaa ja purkaa.

----------


## Relayer

> Ambulanssissa on sen verran maavaraa että se menee tarvittaessa kivetyksen yli, ajaahan ne jalkakäytävälläkin.


Missä tahansa autossa on tavallisesti ainakin sen verran maavaraa, että se nousee jalkakäytävälle, ajaahan niillä aika moni henkilöautokin. Eikä ambulanssi voi ilman tavanomaista suurempaa vannekokoa kyetä kovin poikkeaviin kiipeilysuorituksiin.




> Meillä on jo ihan riittävästi kokemusta että autot ajaa kielloista välittämättä jos se vain on mahdollista, käytännössä mussutus hälytysajoneuvoista on siitä kiinni pitämistä että kiskoilla saa ajaa.


Miksi hälytysajoneuvojen tarvetta ohituskaistalle ei voisi vilpittömästi pitää merkittävänä? Luuletko, että minulla on pakottava tarve pystyä oikaisemaan itse? En edes omista autoa. Mutta olen nähnyt, miten ambulanssi etenee Helsingin keskustan iltapäiväruuhkassa, ja siksi kunnioitankin kuskeja, joilla riittää uskallusta niin päättömään vastuuhommaan.




> Miksei sitten saman tien junaradalla?


Mikäli asia tulee sinulle ennestään tuntemattomana, niin voin kertoa, ettei junaratoja eristetä siksi, että kukaan haluaisi ajaa niitä pitkin. Sen sijaan poikkipyrkijöitä riittää. Vaikka junan alle voi päätyä piittamattomuuttaan, vahingossa tai tahtoenkin, niin sillä ei onneksi ole tapana vaatia sivullisia uhreja junassa. Periaatteessa kysymys voisi siis olla jopa perusteltu linkolalaisessa ajatusmaailmassa, mutta sekin tyssäisi nopeasti junamatkustajien lopulliseen kyllästymiseen, sillä junat alkaisivat jatkuvasti seistä  paitsi koko talven  niin loppuvuodenkin ajan.

----------


## GM 5

Tämä hälytysajoneuvo-ongelma on ratkaistu täällä Dresdenissä ja monessa muussa Saksalaisessa kaupungissa melko tyylikkäästi: pyörätiet eivät ole samassa tasossa jalankulkijoiden kanssa vaan ne on rinnastettu ajoneuvoliikenteen kanssa. Eli jalkakäytävän vieressä on reunakivi, sitten tulee noin pysäköintikaistan levyinen tai jos ei mahdu niin vähän kapeampi pyörätie, sulkuviiva ja sitten yksi tai kaksi ajoneuvoliikenteen kaistaa. Raitiovaunuliikenne on omassa rauhassa, korotettu tai reunakivellä eristetty ja melko usein urakiskojen sijaan vignoolikiskoilla ja joskus oikealla ruohikolla. 

Hälytysajoneuvon lähestyessä autot jne. ryhmittyvät oikealle, pyörätien päälle aivan jalkakäytävän viereen ja kaksikaistaisessa (per suunta) mallissa vasemmalle raitiovaunukaistaa vasten, ei kuitenkaan sen päälle. (Täällä raitiovaunukaistat ovat melkein aina tarpeeksi leveitä, ettei sivupeili edes silloin ulotu raapimaan vaunun kylkeä, kun auton rengas laahaa jo reunakiveä.) Keskelle ajoneuoliikenteen väylää syntyy hälytysajoneuvolle tarpeeksi levä väylä.

Olen itse asunut melkein kaksi vuotta Dresdenin ydinkeskustassa (Wallstraße/Waisenhausstraße) ja nähnyt melkein päivittäin sen toimivan melko hyvin. Tottakai joskus jotkin autoilijat eivät hoksaa tilannetta. Pyöräilijät älysivät melkein aina siirtyä hetkeksi jalkakäytävälle, kunnes hälytysajoneuvo ajoi ohi.

Tällainen ratkaisu olisi myös uusimman Helsingin kaavoituskatsauksen mukainen ehdotus, jossa julistetaan pyöräilyn rinnastamista tulevaisuudessa ajoneuvoliikenteeseen.

Tietyissä tilanteissa tämä ei kuitenkaan toimi: jos jalkakäytävän ja pyöräkaistan välissä on parkkipaikkoja. Itse olen silloin tällöin pyörällä liikkeellä ja juuri tällaisilla kaduilla (esim St. Petersburger Straße asemalta kaupungintalolle) on vaarana, että pysäköineen auton ovi yllättäen aukeaa kun kuljettaja tai matkustaja haluaa poistua autosta eikä muista varoa pyöräilijöitä.

Eli esim. Mannerheimintiellä kuvaamani ratkaisu toimisi, osalla Helsinginkatua ei.

Nyt niille, jotka tuovat ihan perustellun lumiargumentin: täällä Dresdenissä oli tänä talvena poikkeuksellisen paljon lunta ja homma toimi kuitenkin, vaikkakin hitaamminen ja tahmeammin, aivan kuten Helsingissäkin liikenne ei ole yhtä sujuvaa kuin kesäisin. Pyörätien kulkua voidaan varmasti signalisoida parinsadan metrin välein pienillä saarekkeilla, jotta aurausautot ja autoilijat hahmottavat pyörätien reunan paremmin kun sulkukaista on lumen alla.

----------


## Albert

> Tämä hälytysajoneuvo-ongelma on ratkaistu täällä Dresdenissä ja monessa muussa Saksalaisessa kaupungissa melko tyylikkäästi


No Saksassahan pystytään laittamaan yksiraiteinen, molempiin suuntiin ajettava raitiotie kaksisuuntaisen kadun yhdelle puolelle. Ja homma toimii.
Ei tänne voi ajatella mitään "monimutkaisia" järjestelyjä.  
Vasta ehkä ensi vuosisadalla opitaan täällä ajamaan edes kiertoliittymissä oikein.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Kaavoituskatsauksen mukaan hesarin itäosaan suunnitellaan pyöräteitä. Juttelin aiheesta vastaavan liikennesuunnittelijan kanssa, ja hän sanoi:




> Helsinginkadulle on jo vuonna 1999 esitetty rakennettavaksi yksisuuntaiset pyörätiet puuistutusten ajoradan puoleiselle osalle. Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta hyväksyi tällöin suunnitelman jatkosuunnittelun pohjaksi. Järjestely edellytti raitiotiekiskojen siirtämistä ja raitiovaunukaistojen poistamista (autoliikenne ja raitioliikenne olisivat samalla kaistalla). Tämä suunnitelma oli tarkoitus toteuttaa raitiotiekiskojen uudistamistarpeen yhteydessä. 
> 
> Tulemme tämän vuoden aikana tarkistamaan ja laatimaan uuden pyörätie-/pyöräkaistasuunnitelman Helsinginkadun itäpäähän.


Tuo vanha suunnitelma ei nyt kyllä kuulosta kauhean hyvältä. Vaikka tuosta päivittäin pyörällä taas menenkin, niin ratikan kaistat ovat kyllä tärkeämmät. Eli hyvä että sitä tehdään uusiksi.

Miten kasin nopeuttamissuunnitelmat mahtavat suhtautua tähän, tietääkö joku? kai suunnitelmat ethdään jotenkin synkassa?

----------


## teme

> Miksi hälytysajoneuvojen tarvetta ohituskaistalle ei voisi vilpittömästi pitää merkittävänä? Luuletko, että minulla on pakottava tarve pystyä oikaisemaan itse? En edes omista autoa. Mutta olen nähnyt, miten ambulanssi etenee Helsingin keskustan iltapäiväruuhkassa, ja siksi kunnioitankin kuskeja, joilla riittää uskallusta niin päättömään vastuuhommaan.


Mun pointti on se että tuollaista satunnaista käyttöä varten kiskoille autoilla siirtyminen voi olla sen verran hankalaa, esim. reunakiven ylitys tai rajallisesti paikkoja joista autolla pääsee kiskolle, ettei satunnainen autoilija niille eksy. Pelastusliikenne ei edellyttä sitä ettei kiskoja voisi erottaa ajokaistoista, itseasiassa on senkin kannalta toivottavaa ettei muita autoja eksy kiskoille.

----------


## 339-DF

Hälytysajoneuvojen mahdollisuus käyttää raitiovaunukaistoja on lähtökohtaisesti hyvä asia, mutta sen merkitystä ei pidä liioitella. Jos nyt vaikka Hesarille tehtäisiin nämä täällä mainitut vuoden 1999 suunnitelman älyttömät pyörätiet siirtämällä autot ratikkakiskoille, niin sinne katoaisi se hälytysajoneuvokaista tosta noin vaan, eikä se näytä huolettavan ketään. Sitten kun se kaista on olemassa, niin siitä ei voi muka mitenkään tehdä sellaista, että auton on hankala ajaa siellä. Kyllä tässäkin asiassa pitää olla tolkkua ja realismia.

Aivan ydinkeskustassa ja pääväylillä tuo hälyajomahdollisuus on tärkeä etu ja se pitää minusta mahdollistaa. Mitä kauemmas keskustasta mennään, sitä enemmän voi sitten herätellä keskustelua siitä, kuinka tärkeä tuo hälyajomahdollisuus on ja mitä se oikeastaan edellyttää rv-kaistalta.

Esimerkiksi Mechelininkadulla ja Mäkelänkadulla ajetaan hälyajoa kiskoilla, vaikka alla on soraa ja hiekkaa ja autokaista on erotettu puurivillä ja korkealla reunakivellä. Pohja ei ole ihanteellinen, mutta kuitenkin parempi kuin jumittava autokaista ja ilmeisesti riittävän hyvä, kun siellä kerran ajetaan. Ambulanssillakin. Hälyauto pääsee rv-kaistalle vain risteyksistä ja ehkä suojateiden kohdalta, mutta ei rajattomasti mistä vaan. Sekin riittää.

Samalla periaatteella voidaan minusta vallan hyvin sallia kadun keskellä olevalle rv-kaistalle reipas reunakivikorotus. Ei se estä hälyajoa, kun tasaisin välein on madallettu reunakivi, kuten risteyksien ja suojateiden kohdalla onkin. Ja Helsingissähän tunnetusti on sekä risteyksiä että suojateitä todella tiheästi, joten ei tuosta muodostu kynnyskysymystä. Sananmukaisesti.  :Smile: 

Sitten on erikoistapauksia, kuten Sompasaaren ja Laajasalon sillat. Sinne on tulossa 6-7 metriä leveä kevyen liikenteen väylä. Ne harvat kerrat, kun silloilla on tarvetta hälyajoon (Laajasaloon tulee oma pelastusasema ja ambulanssitkin taitavat ajaa idän suuntaan), tuo kevari riittää siihen oikein hyvin. Rv-kaistat olisi syytä tehdä niin, ettei sinne pääse kumipyörillä ollenkaan tai ainakin hyvin hankalasti.

Minua houkuttaisi vanhan mukulakiven käyttö tällaisilla osuuksilla. Siis sellaisten pienehköjen pyöreiden kivien, joita on muun muassa Hietalahden torin parkkipaikalla vielä ja joita kaivettiin Ruoholahdenkadulta pois katutöiden yhteydessä. Ne kun olisi säästetty ja korotettu rv-kaista päällystetty niillä, niin johan pysyisi autot poissa ja samalla kaupunkikuvassa säilyisi hieno historiallinen kerrostuma.

----------


## ess

> Sitten on erikoistapauksia, kuten Sompasaaren ja Laajasalon sillat. Sinne on tulossa 6-7 metriä leveä kevyen liikenteen väylä. Ne harvat kerrat, kun silloilla on tarvetta hälyajoon (Laajasaloon tulee oma pelastusasema ja ambulanssitkin taitavat ajaa idän suuntaan), tuo kevari riittää siihen oikein hyvin. Rv-kaistat olisi syytä tehdä niin, ettei sinne pääse kumipyörillä ollenkaan tai ainakin hyvin hankalasti.


Eiköhän Laajasalon RV-silta tehdä sellaiseksi että siellä voidaan ajaa myös henkilöautoilla ihan sen takia että se on sitten helppo muuttaa tarvittaessa niin että autotkin siellä saavat liikkua. Otetaan vaan kieltomerkit pois.

----------


## teme

Yksi pieni asia Kasin reitillä joka kyrsii pienisieluista matkustajaa. Hämeentiellä välillä Sturenkatu - Mäkelänkatu köröttely on minusta käsittämätöntä, kuten olen aiemminkin maininnut. Tällä kertaa kohteena Sturenkatu - Hauhonpuisto, aikataulun mukaan 2 minuuttia. Tuo on 350 metrin pysäkinvälillä, omilla kaistoilla, suoraa raidetta, ilman yhtään valoa tai sanottavaa risteävää liikennettä käsittämättömän hidasta, 10,5km/h!

Syy lienee Vallilan varikko ja sen vaihteet joiden nopeusrajoitus tuntuu olevan jotain 10 km/h. Ongelma ei ole vielä niin iso varikolta etelään menevillä vaihteille kun Hauhonpuiston pysäkillä joudutaan joka tapauksessa hidastamaan, mutta kun ne vaihteet pohjoiseen päin on keskellä pysäkinväliä. Voisiko tehdä ainakin niille pohjoisen suuntaan meneville vaihteville niin että ne siirrytään kauemmas Hauhonpuiston kohdalle ja sillä parin sadan metrin pätkällä on sitten vaikka erilliset limitetyt kiskot? Korvakuulolta investoinnin luulisi tulevan takaisin jo huolloissa.

----------


## Compact

> ilman yhtään valoa


Hauhon puiston pysäkillä on liikennevalot Vallilan ala-asteenkoulun kohdalla. Hämeentiellä on pitkät matkat 40 km/t -nopeusrajoitusta myös.

----------


## teme

> Hauhon puiston pysäkillä on liikennevalot Vallilan ala-asteenkoulun kohdalla. Hämeentiellä on pitkät matkat 40 km/t -nopeusrajoitusta myös.


Juu pysäkkien kohdalla on valot, mutta ei niiden välissä. Nopeusrajoitus on minusta tämän konttaamisen kannalta triviaali asia.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Vaihteiden nopeusrajoitus on ymmärtääkseni




> Syy lienee Vallilan varikko ja sen vaihteet joiden nopeusrajoitus tuntuu olevan jotain 10 km/h.


Vaihteiden nopeusrajoitus ei tietääkseni ole vain jotain 10km/h, vaan nimeomaan 10km/h, ja epäilemättä juuri se on tuossa suurin ongelma. Ratkaisuhan on tietenkin syväuraiset ristikot, jotka varmasti maksaisivat itsenäs takaisin myös huollossa. Koska Vallilaan pitää päästä kaikilla ratikoilla, tuo vaan on varmaan viimeinen paikka kaupungissa, jossa ristikoita päästään joskus vaihtamaan (elän tyytyväisenä siinä uskossa, että se tulee kyllä tapahtumaan).

Olettaen,e ttä varikko ja sen toiminta pysyy tuossa, mitään muuta tapaa ratkaista ongelma ei ole helppo keksiä.

----------


## a__m

> Vaihteiden nopeusrajoitus ei tietääkseni ole vain jotain 10km/h, vaan nimeomaan 10km/h, ja epäilemättä juuri se on tuossa suurin ongelma.


Onko tuo siis voimassa kaikissa vaihteissa? Pitkästä aikaa matkustin Mannerheimintietä raitiovaunulla, ja Töölön hallin kohdalla kolkuteltiin kävelyvauhtia vaihteista. Autot ja bussit menivät viereltä omia menojaan. Helmi toki piti Oopperan pysäkin suojatievaloja "vihreällä", mutta kuljettaja oli kai energiansäästömainingeissa ja antoi vaunun vain rullata hiljalleen kohti pysäkkiä. Valo vaihtui S-opastimeksi ja siinä sitten odoteltiin pysäkille pääsyä.

Hölmöläisten hommaa 2010-luvun raitioliikenteessä.

Seuraavana päivänä olikin sitten kuljettaja, joka vaan "antoi mennä". Ei siinä paljon kympin rajoitukset kiinnostaneet...

----------


## ess

> Helmi toki piti Oopperan pysäkin suojatievaloja "vihreällä", mutta kuljettaja oli kai energiansäästömainingeissa ja antoi vaunun vain rullata hiljalleen kohti pysäkkiä. Valo vaihtui S-opastimeksi ja siinä sitten odoteltiin pysäkille pääsyä.


Energiansäästön sijaan veikkaisin että vaunu oli etuajassa aikataulusta.

----------


## Compact

Mikäs 5 km/t -rajoitus on nyt laitettu Kaivokadulle? Se on jo aika vähän...

----------


## 339-DF

> Helmi toki piti Oopperan pysäkin suojatievaloja "vihreällä", mutta kuljettaja oli kai energiansäästömainingeissa ja antoi vaunun vain rullata hiljalleen kohti pysäkkiä. Valo vaihtui S-opastimeksi ja siinä sitten odoteltiin pysäkille pääsyä.


Tätä sattuu jatkuvasti. Se on matkustajan näkökulmasta todella ärsyttävää. Aikataulut ovat liian löysät. Kuljettajan vika se ei ole, koska kuljettajaa ohjeistetaan tietysti ajamaan aikataulun mukaan. Se sitten johtaa monella kuljettajalla tällaisiin epätoivoisiin ja järjenvastaisiin ratkaisuihin.

Tästä matelusta kannattaisi antaa palautetta HSL:lle. Toivotaan, että ensi syksyn aikatauluihin saataisiin kierrosaikatiukennuksia. Siinä on samalla Pajuselle säästötoimiakin.

----------


## ess

> Tätä sattuu jatkuvasti. Se on matkustajan näkökulmasta todella ärsyttävää. Aikataulut ovat liian löysät. Kuljettajan vika se ei ole, koska kuljettajaa ohjeistetaan tietysti ajamaan aikataulun mukaan. Se sitten johtaa monella kuljettajalla tällaisiin epätoivoisiin ja järjenvastaisiin ratkaisuihin.


Mitähän järjenvastaista on nimenomaan tuolla tavoin liikennesilmää käyttäen kuluttaa sitä aikaa? Valitusta tulee nimenomaan siitä jos pysäkeillä seistään paikallaan aikaa tasaamassa.




> Tästä matelusta kannattaisi antaa palautetta HSL:lle. Toivotaan, että ensi syksyn aikatauluihin saataisiin kierrosaikatiukennuksia. Siinä on samalla Pajuselle säästötoimiakin.


Aikatauluja on nimenomaan "löysennetty" jotta kaikkia vaihteisiin yms. liittyviä nopeusrajoituksia voisi noudattaa. Säästöä ei ainakaan tule jos ryskytetään vaihteet rikki.

----------


## a__m

> Mitähän järjenvastaista on nimenomaan tuolla tavoin liikennesilmää käyttäen kuluttaa sitä aikaa? Valitusta tulee nimenomaan siitä jos pysäkeillä seistään paikallaan aikaa tasaamassa.


Sitä, että Töölön hallin kohdalla mainitsemani raitiovaunun ohittanut Elielinaukiolle suuntaava bussi oli jo matkalla Elieliltä takaisin varikolle Mannerheimintietä, kun kolistelimme lopulta Kansallismuseon pysäkille.

Järjettömintähän on se, että tällaista tapahtuu vuosisataisessa raitioliikennekaupungissa, mitä toki on täällä päivitelty tuhansissa viesteissä. En kuitenkaan kaipaa iltayhdentoista jälkeen mitään verkkaisesti rullaavaa kaupunkikierrosta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitähän järjenvastaista on nimenomaan tuolla tavoin liikennesilmää käyttäen kuluttaa sitä aikaa? Valitusta tulee nimenomaan siitä jos pysäkeillä seistään paikallaan aikaa tasaamassa.
> 
> Aikatauluja on nimenomaan "löysennetty" jotta kaikkia vaihteisiin yms. liittyviä nopeusrajoituksia voisi noudattaa. Säästöä ei ainakaan tule jos ryskytetään vaihteet rikki.


Eikös ole vähän ristiriitainen tämä sun viestisi, kun ensin kirjoitat, että aikaa pitää "kuluttaa" matelemalla hitaasti liikennevaloihin, että ne ehtisivät vaihtua punaiseksi ja sen jälkeen heti perään sanot, että löysät aikataulut ovat hyvä juttu kun ne mahdollistavat alhaiset vaihdenopeudet.

Eli mitä mieltä oikeastaan olet noista aikatauluista? Ovatko ne sinusta liian löysät vai eivät?

Eikös aikataulun pitäisi olla sellainen, että vaihdenopeuksia voidaan noudattaa, mutta vaihteiden ulkopuolella, kuten tässä äskettäisessä esimerkissä, ei tarvitsi tehdä tällaisia säälittäviä mateluliikkeitä ajan tappamiseksi?

Ja vielä vastaus kysymykseesi: järjenvastaista on se, että aikataulu laaditaan sellaiseksi, että aikaa linjalla jää "kulutettavaksi".

----------


## Relayer

> järjenvastaista on se, että aikataulu laaditaan sellaiseksi, että aikaa linjalla jää "kulutettavaksi".


Tietenkin, mutta arvelisin kyllä, että vaunu on useammin myöhässä kuin edellä aikataulustaan. Huomioita kertyy helposti pysäkeillä, joilla voi tappaa aikaansa tuijottelemalla aikataulunäyttöä. Niissä tuntuu monesti olevan käytössä eri linjoilla eripituiset minuutit... ja nekin numerot saattavat vaihtua mihin tahansa muuhun, ei välttämättä edellistä pienemmäksi. Hidastelukin seuraisi pikemminkin siitä, ettei aikatauluja oikein vaan voi laatia minuuttitarkkuudella.

Ehkä raitioliikennettä voisi myös kehittää ajatuksesta, ettei mitään kiskoliikennettä ehkä ole lainkaan järkevää vetää autokaistalle keskustan ruuhkaisimpien katujen ja risteysten poikki.

----------


## ess

> Eikös ole vähän ristiriitainen tämä sun viestisi, kun ensin kirjoitat, että aikaa pitää "kuluttaa" matelemalla hitaasti liikennevaloihin, että ne ehtisivät vaihtua punaiseksi ja sen jälkeen heti perään sanot, että löysät aikataulut ovat hyvä juttu kun ne mahdollistavat alhaiset vaihdenopeudet.


Sitä pitää kuluttaa jos ollaan edellä aikataulusta. Hitaasti matelu on paras tapa siihen. Mieluummin kuitenkin liian löysät kuin liian kireät aikataulut. "Oikaisut" ja kaahaamiset eivät ole omiaan nostamaan raitioliikenteen imagoa. Hitaasti matelu on tässä kohtaa pienempi paha. Täysin toimiva aikataulu tietenkin olisi ihanteellinen tilanne kaikkien kannalta, mutta valitettavasti mahdoton jo ajatuksenkin tasolla.




> Eli mitä mieltä oikeastaan olet noista aikatauluista? Ovatko ne sinusta liian löysät vai eivät?


Osin ovat, osin eivät. Sitten taas on näitä ongelmallisia paikkoja kuten linjalla 6 väli Mannerheimintie-Hietalahti jossa tarvittava aika on todella vaikea arvioida. Joko Bulevardi on täysin jumissa tai sitten sieltä pääsee sukkana läpi. Välimuotoja ei oikeastaan ole. Tällöin on parempi että aikataulu suunnitellaan sen pahimman skenaarion mukaan ja Hietalahden päätepysäkillä seistään viisi minuuttia mikäli ruuhkaa ei ole.




> Ja vielä vastaus kysymykseesi: järjenvastaista on se, että aikataulu laaditaan sellaiseksi, että aikaa linjalla jää "kulutettavaksi".


Jonkin verran pitää ylimääräistä ollakin yllättäviä tilanteita varten kuten spurgujen poistamista, asiakasneuvontaa yms. Päätepysäkit ovat nimenomaan olemassa ajantasausta varten.

----------


## risukasa

Jonkinlaisia lukuja sinne aikatauluihin on vaan pakko arpoa, koskaan ne eivät voi pitää paikkaansa, koska oikeat ajoajat vaihtelevat niin rajusti. Ongelma ei edelleenkään ole aikataulusuunnittelussa, vaan liikenneväylien suunnittelussa. Se, arvostetaanko enemmän ajoajan minimointia vai aikataulun luotettavuutta on asiakaskunnan mielipiteestä riippuva asia ja eri aikoina ovat puhaltaneet erilaiset tuulet. Nyt on sellainen kausi menossa, että halutaan saada ratojen huoltokustannukset kuriin ja aikatauluista luotettavat.

----------


## a__m

> Jonkinlaisia lukuja sinne aikatauluihin on vaan pakko arpoa, koskaan ne eivät voi pitää paikkaansa, koska oikeat ajoajat vaihtelevat niin rajusti.


Alkuperäinen kommenttini koski raitioliikennettä myöhäisillalla, ja kyseessä oli linja 7B, jolla ei juuri pitäisi olla muusta liikenteestä johtuvaa esteellisyyttä reitillään Pasilasta keskustaa kohti. Ajoaikojen vaihtelu ilta-aikaan on kylläkin epätosi. Bussiliikenteessä, joka jos jokin on muiden liikennemuotojen häiriköimä osa-alue, kyetään hiljaisen ajan pysäkkikohtaisista aikatauluista tekemään hyvinkin tarkkoja ja sopeuttamaan ne olosuhteisiin siten, ettei Helmi-linjoillakaan turhaa hidastelua tarvita.

----------


## risukasa

> Bussiliikenteessä, joka jos jokin on muiden liikennemuotojen häiriköimä osa-alue, kyetään hiljaisen ajan pysäkkikohtaisista aikatauluista tekemään hyvinkin tarkkoja ja sopeuttamaan ne olosuhteisiin siten, ettei Helmi-linjoillakaan turhaa hidastelua tarvita.


Eipä kyllä pidä paikkaansa minun kokemuksieni mukaan. Bussiliikenteessä pysäkkien ohittaminen kaksi minuuttia etuajassa on aivan arkipäiväistä. Sikäli siis jos arvioidun ajoajan edellä ajamista voi kutsua etuajassa ajamiseksi. Juuri tämän mahdottomuuden vuoksi pysäkkiaikoja ei haluta edes yrittää tehdä sitoviksi, kun taas raitioliikenteessä niiden tarkkaan noudattamiseen ainakin pyritään.

----------


## teme

> Eipä kyllä pidä paikkaansa minun kokemuksieni mukaan. Bussiliikenteessä pysäkkien ohittaminen kaksi minuuttia etuajassa on aivan arkipäiväistä. Sikäli siis jos arvioidun ajoajan edellä ajamista voi kutsua etuajassa ajamiseksi. Juuri tämän mahdottomuuden vuoksi pysäkkiaikoja ei haluta edes yrittää tehdä sitoviksi, kun taas raitioliikenteessä niiden tarkkaan noudattamiseen ainakin pyritään.


Sama kokemus. Bussin ajaminen viisikin minuuttia etuajassa on käyttämilläni Koillis-Helsingin linjoilla ihan arkipäivää, ja ajoajat on ylipäänsä ihan mitä sattuu. Jos Hämeentie vetää niin ajetaan reilusti etuajassa, jos ei niin kunnolla myöhässä. Se on esimerkiksi jotenkin pysäyttävä näky kun samalle pysäkille tulee neljä kappaletta saman linjan busseja 10 minuutissa, ja vuorovoväli on 20 minuuttia.

Henkilökohtaisesti olen ratkaissut asian niin että odotan bussia Kurvin Parknellsin ikkunapöydässä, siinä voi nautta lämpimässä virvokkeita ja pysäkille kerkii hyvin silloin kun bussin näkee. A-klinikka laskuttanee aikanaan HSL:ä.

----------


## HeSa

Pysäkkiaikataulut eivät voi olla "sitovia" vaan aina "arvioitu ohittamisaika". Tämä varsinkin silloin kun ajetaan osin ydinkeskustassa. Ja niin kauan kun raitiovaunuliikenne vieläkin osittain joutuu matelemaan autojen kanssa samalla kaistalla ei kertakaikkiaan voi vetää matkustajia höplästa  antamalla saapumisaikoja pysäkeille minuutin tarkkuudella. Se että rvk joutuu matelemaan siinä toivossa että liikennevalot vaihtuvat punaisiksi jottei saapuisi pysäkille liian aikaisin on aivan järjetöntä, jopa järkyttävää. Se ei vaan ole 2000-lukua. Kyllä matkustajilla on oikeus nykyajan kalustolla vaatia parempaa nopeutta. On vain katsottava totuus silmään ja luopumaan tarkoista minuuttiaikatauluista raitiovaunupysäkeillä kunnes raitiovaunuille saadaan riittävästi omia ajokaistoja jonne ainoastaan hälytysajoneuvoille olisi asiaa. Ulkomailla omat kaistat ovat itsestään selvä asia monessa raitiovaunukaupungissa. Helsingissä tämä ei vaikuta olevan kovin tärkeä asia, sen sijaan huonosti parkeeratut autot sallitaan tukkia keskustan raitiovaunuliikennettä melkein mielin määrin, tulee väkisin mieleen että eletäänkö Hölmölässä ?

----------


## Ljungars

Mielipiteeni matkustajana:
Minulle nopeus ei ole tärkein asia vaan luotettavuus. Jos kuljettajat ajavat etuajassa, minun todellinen odotusaikani on edellisen kuljettajan etuaika + vuoroväli. Tämä merkitsee, että joukkoliikenteen käyttöön pitää varata epämääräinen harmaa odotusvyöhyke. Tällöin muodollisesta "nopeudesta" tulee todellisuudessa "hitautta", kun odotusaika pitää varata. Sehän pitää lisätä kokonaismatkustusaikaan.
Joukkoliikenne ei ole sitä varten, että liikenneväline pääsisi mahdollisimman nopeasti päätepysäkiltä A päätepysäkille B ja kuljettaja tauolle mahdollisimman pian, vaan että reitin varrella olevat ihmiset voisivat käyttää palvelua luotettavasti. Tämän vuoksi myös pysäkkejä pitää olla riittävästi eikä poistaa niitä linjanopeuden parantamiseksi.

----------


## teme

Ljungars, toivon että mahdollisimman moni matkustaja kertoisi tuon asian HSL:lle ja muille päättäville tahoille niin monta kertaa että menee jakeluun. Tällä hetkellä se vaikuttaa siltä että luotettavuus on silleen kiva juttu, sellaista imagohöttöä, mutta loppupelissä viivan alla on se maaginen keskinopeus Rautatientorille joka on sen Euroopan Parhaan Joukkoliikenteen mittari.

----------


## risukasa

Ljungarsin pointtia vahvistaa se, että keskimääräinen matkan pituus raitioliikenteessä on vain muutama pysäkinväli. Juuri siksi etuajasta johtuva vaunusta myöhästyminen aiheuttaa moninkertaisen viiveen verrattuna hieman hitaampaan linjanopeuteen.

Kun väylät saadaan täysrempattua niin että linjanopeus nousee, tulevat matkojen pituudetkin nousemaan jolloin linjanopeudesta on hyötyä.

----------


## a__m

Mutta onkos kukaan vaatinutkaan etuajassa ajoa? Ei varmasti.

Tiedossa on, että aikatauluja on pari kuukautta sitten löysennetty. Ilmeisesti siis HSL ylipäätään on ymmärtänyt ketjun loppupäässä painotetun minuutintarkan ennustettavuuden merkityksen muun liikkumisen (esim. pysäkille kävelyn) ajallisen optimoinnin mahdollistamiseksi.

Toisaalla foorumilla on vuodesta 2005 saakka kauhisteltu kaupungin raitioliikenneverkon alhaista keskinopeutta ja mietitty toimenpiteitä sen nostamiseksi. Tämä tavoite lienee ristiriidassa sen kanssa, että hiljaiseenkin aikaan, jolloin matka-ajat ovat parhaiten ennustettavissa muun liikenteen haittojen ollessa minimaaliset, aikataulut laaditaan niin löysiksi, että linjan reitillä on tahallaan hidasteltava.

Loppujen lopuksi, mikäli raitioliikenteen funktio on tämä ylipäätään, tulisi tällä foorumillakin arvostelua kerännyt liikennevaloetuusjärjestelmä poistaa kokonaan käytöstä. Viimeisten viestien perusteella on tullut selväksi, että raitiovaunut eivät tarvitse matkantekoaan nopeuttaakseen liikennevaloetuuksia, kun valoihin kerran halutaan pysähtyä silloinkin, kun etuuspyyntö niitä keinotekoisesti pitää ajon sallivana ja antaa muun liikenteen odottaa, ja tätä menetelmää pidetään yleisesti sallittavana.

Ja minä en kyllä jäisi odottamaan sitä "väylien täysremppausta". Kirjastoja suljetaan, kouluja lakkautetaan, sosiaaliset ongelmat rehottavat ja nyt viivästytetään asuinalueiden ja niiden liikenneyhteyksien rakentamista. Helsingin raitioliikenne saa näiden rinnalla päätöksenteossa lähinnä historiallisen jäänteen aseman ollen pakollinen paha, oikeastaan turistinähtävyys. Valitettavasti.

----------


## risukasa

Kuinka moni koulu tai kirjasto tuottaa voittoa? Raitioliikenne tuottaa. Paremmilla etuuksilla tuottaisi vielä enemmän.

----------


## a__m

> Kuinka moni koulu tai kirjasto tuottaa voittoa? Raitioliikenne tuottaa. Paremmilla etuuksilla tuottaisi vielä enemmän.


Kunnallisen koulun tai kirjaston tarkoituksena ei ole tuottaa voittoa. Absurdi vertaus.

Sanoin, että "väylien täysremppausta" (mitä ikinä se tarkoittaakaan) ja sitä kautta linjanopeuden nousua, jota kautta taas sporalla tehtävien matkojen pituuden nousua (aiemmin esitetty päättelyketju) on turha hekumoida tässä taloustilanteessa.

----------


## Samppa

> Kunnallisen koulun tai kirjaston tarkoituksena ei ole tuottaa voittoa. Absurdi vertaus.


_HSL:n perustehtävä on tarjota kattavat liikkumismahdollisuudet sekä luoda edellytykset elinvoimaiselle ja viihtyisälle Helsingin seudulle._ 

Ei tuon tavoitteen perustarkoituksena ole tuottaa voittoa.

Ei siis ollenkaan absurdi vertaus

----------


## a__m

> _HSL:n perustehtävä on tarjota kattavat liikkumismahdollisuudet sekä luoda edellytykset elinvoimaiselle ja viihtyisälle Helsingin seudulle._
> 
> Ei tuon tavoitteen perustarkoituksena ole tuottaa voittoa.
> 
> Ei siis ollenkaan absurdi vertaus


Otetaanpa kertauksen vuoksi:




> Kuinka moni koulu tai kirjasto tuottaa voittoa? Raitioliikenne tuottaa.


Väitteessä asetettiin tavoitteeksi voiton tavoittelu ja vastakkain Helsingin kaupungin koulu- ja kirjastotoimi sekä HSL:n tarjoama (termi "tarjoama" viittaa lausumaasi) raitioliikenne. Täydellisen absurdi vertaus.

Tai sitten kommenttisi nuhteli väärää puuta, tuntuu kuin olisimme mamu-keskustelun ytimessä: keskustellaan keskustelusta.  :Very Happy:

----------


## risukasa

Koulujen ja kirjastojen lakkauttamisessa on kyse kannattavuudesta. Voittoa tuottavan yksikön lakkauttaminen ei vastaa tarkoitusta, koska sen lakkauttaminen johtaa tulevien liikevoittojen menetykseen, samalla kun tuhlataan myös rahaa alasajoon.

Eli päätös jättää raitiolinjojen modernisointi tekemättä ja sen sijaan lakkauttaa ne tarkoittaa, että samalla kertaa *tehdään tappiota ja heikennetään palveluja*.

Enempää ei tarvinne änkätä kuntapolitiikasta, vaan voidaan keskittyä raitioliikenteen nopeuttamisen käytännössä.

----------


## a__m

> Koulujen ja kirjastojen lakkauttamisessa on kyse kannattavuudesta. Voittoa tuottavan yksikön lakkauttaminen ei vastaa tarkoitusta, koska sen lakkauttaminen johtaa tulevien liikevoittojen menetykseen, samalla kun tuhlataan myös rahaa alasajoon.
> 
> Eli päätös jättää raitiolinjojen modernisointi tekemättä ja sen sijaan lakkauttaa ne tarkoittaa, että samalla kertaa *tehdään tappiota ja heikennetään palveluja*.


Tällä innovatiivisella kansantaloudellisella mallillahan sitten tylisi ajaa alas myös HUS:n erikoissairaanhoidon keskussairaalat Meilahdessa, Peijaksessa ja Jorvissa. Samantien kaikki terveysasemat. Eihän niistä mikään ole kannattavaa toimintaa. Kuntarahoitusta ei ylipäätään tulisi tulkita tuolla tavoin.

Ylipäätään et puhu reaalipolitiikasta. "Raitiolinjojen modernisoinnista" ei ole koskaan keskusteltu, ei myöskään "raitiolinjojen lakkauttamisesta" sitten linjan 2 vuonna 2003.

----------


## late-

> Eli päätös jättää raitiolinjojen modernisointi tekemättä ja sen sijaan lakkauttaa ne tarkoittaa, että samalla kertaa *tehdään tappiota ja heikennetään palveluja*.


Tuo perustuu siihen olettamaan, että raitioliikennettä korvaava liikenne ei olisi kannattavampaa kuin raitioliikenne. Nykyisillä raitioliikenteen tunnusluvuilla sitä korvaava bussiliikenne olisi varsin todennäköisesti taloudellisesti mielekkäämpää. Matkustajamäärät toisaalta luultavasti laskisivat, joten HSL:n perustehtävän kannalta muutos ei luultavasti olisi kannattava.

Raitioliikenteen kannattavuuskin on hiukan hankalasti määriteltävissä. Raitioliikenteen tunnusluvut ovat heikentyneet viime vuosina edelleen. Monet tehtävistä lyhyistä matkoista keskustan alueella saattaisivat myös korvautua kävelymatkoilla, joiden tuottaminen on ilmaista.

Omasta näkökulmastani luonnollisesti kannattavinta olisi tehostaa ja nopeuttaa raitioliikennettä. Siitä lähtökohtasta ajoaikoja on myös oltava mahdollista kiristää, jos siihen on edellytyksiä. Nykyisin kiristäminen ei oikein ole mahdollista, kun ajoajat saadaan mittaamalla liikennettä, jolle on määrätty velvollisuudeksi nykyisten aikataulujen noudattaminen. Ei silloin mikään remontti auta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nykyisin kiristäminen ei oikein ole mahdollista, kun ajoajat saadaan mittaamalla liikennettä, jolle on määrätty velvollisuudeksi nykyisten aikataulujen noudattaminen. Ei silloin mikään remontti auta.


Tämä on juuri se ongelman ydin. Täytyyhän sen olla niin, että aikataulujen noudattamiseen pyritään (ts. etuajassa ajaminen "kielletään"). Mutta silloin käy juuri niin kuin kuvasit ja uusien, tiukempien aikataulujen suunnittelu käy koko lailla mahdottomaksi, jos apuna käytetään toteutuneita ajoaikoja.

Minusta tähän sopisi lääkkeeksi sellainen aikataulusuunnitteluperiaate, että kun siirrytään uuteen aikataulukauteen, napsitaan kultakin linjalta pois minuutti sieltä ja toinen täältä. Sitten katsotaan, pysyvätkö vaunut edelleen aikataulussa. Jos pysyvät, seuraavalle kaudelle tehdään taas samanlaisia pieniä kiristyksiä. Tätä jatketaan niin kauan, että valtaosa vaunuista pysyy hyvin aikataulussa. Jos sitten käy niin, että aikatauluista tulee niin kireät, että huomattava osa vaunuista on minuutin-kaksi myöhässä, on aika löysätä aikatauluja hiukan. Siinä vaiheessa optimi on löydetty.

Tämä on tietysti prosessi, joka kestää monta vuotta. Ja niiden vuosien aikana ehtii jo liikenneympäristössäkin tapahtua muutoksia. Eli käytännössä prosessi ei lopu koskaan. Kun jollain linjalla vihdoin päästään optimiin, ollaan ehkä pian taas tilanteessa, jossa entinen optimi onkin liian löysä tai kireä.

Tässä on kaksi haastetta.Ensinnäkin pitäisi määritellä tuo mainitsemani "valtaosa". Se ei luonnollisestikaan voi olla 100%, ja ottaen huomioon kuljettajien hyvinkin erilaiset ajotyylit, tuntuu siltä, ettei se voi olla edes 90%. Ehkä 80%? Eli jos 80% kykenee noudattamaan aikatauluja ilman ongelmia, ja loppu 20% ajaa sitten hiukan edellä tai jäljessä, niin silloin luotettavuus on riittävän hyvä (kunhan tuo "hiukan" on 1-2 min, eikä enempää).

Toinen haaste on sitten ajoaikojen melko suuri hajonta, joka johtuu liikenneympäristöstä ja kirjavasta kalustosta (matala/korkea lattia, hitaat/nopeat ovet). Suurta hajontaa yritetään nyt kompensoida löysillä aikatauluilla, mutta toivoisin, että tässä otettaisiin muita keinoja käyttöön.

Usein on tullut esille, että liikennevalojen ohjelmointipuolella on pulaa työntekijöistä. Eikö yksi joukkoliikenne-etuuksien suunnittelija saisi omaa palkkaansa helposti maksettua sillä, että saataisiin käyttöön etuuksia, joilla voitaisiin matkustajapalvelun kärsimättä poistaa vuoro-pari vuodessa (rv tai bussi)?

----------


## Ljungars

> Tässä on kaksi haastetta.Ensinnäkin pitäisi määritellä tuo mainitsemani "valtaosa". Se ei luonnollisestikaan voi olla 100%, ja ottaen huomioon kuljettajien hyvinkin erilaiset ajotyylit, tuntuu siltä, ettei se voi olla edes 90%. Ehkä 80%? Eli jos 80% kykenee noudattamaan aikatauluja ilman ongelmia, ja loppu 20% ajaa sitten hiukan edellä tai jäljessä, niin silloin luotettavuus on riittävän hyvä (kunhan tuo "hiukan" on 1-2 min, eikä enempää).


Sallittakoon taas matkustajan mielipide:
Miksi pitäisi sallia etuajassa ajaminen ylipäätään? Miksi ei voi tasata aikaa pysäkillä? Minulle matkustajana on kaikkien ärsyttävintä juuri se, että ratikka lähtee nenän edestä etuajassa ja jää sitten 100 m päässä oleviin punaisiin valoihin. Miksi kuljettajilla pitää olla erilaiset ajotyylit? Miksi he eivät voi yksinkertaisesti noudattaa aikataulua. Minuutti pari myöhässä ei ole lainkaan niin paha juttu kuin minuutti pari etuajassa. Mihin näillä kuljettajilla on oikein kiire?

----------


## teme

Miksei sitä aikautulusuunnittelua voi tehdä näin: Oletetaan että laskennallinen aika vaikka kasille Oopperan pysäkillä on 19:51:30. Pyöristetään alaspäin eli kirjoitetaan aikatauluun 19:50. Jos se kasi tulee sen puolitoista minuuttia myöhässä niin ei sitä kukaan edes huomaa, ja on pelivaraa ajaa puolitoista minuuttia etuajassa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sallittakoon taas matkustajan mielipide:


Mäkin kommentoin näitä asioita nimenomaan matkustajan näkökulmasta, matkustaja kun olen.




> Miksi pitäisi sallia etuajassa ajaminen ylipäätään?


Ei pitäisi sallia. Korjaan edellistä viestiäni samaan suuntaan kuin teme viestissään: ideaali aikataulu on minusta sellainen, että valtaosa kuljettajista pystyy vaivatta noudattamaan sitä niin, että vaunut kulkevat ajallaan tai minuutin-kaksi myöhässä. Suurempaan tarkkuuteen ei nykyisessä liikenneympäristössä ja nykyisellä kalustolla ole realistista edes pyrkiä. Ja se minuutin myöhässä ajaminen ei ole katastrofi tai mikään häpeällinen asia.




> Miksi ei voi tasata aikaa pysäkillä?


Sitä varten on päätepysäkit. Siellä tasataan aikaa, ja minusta siellä sitä aikaa voi olla reilustikin, jos luotettavuus sitä vaatii. Mutta ei sellaisesta mitään tule, että jokaiselle pysäkille laaditaan minuuttiaikataulu, ja sitten koko homma räjähtää käsiin, kun jossain tulee pyörätuoli kyytiin.




> Minulle matkustajana on kaikkien ärsyttävintä juuri se, että ratikka lähtee nenän edestä etuajassa ja jää sitten 100 m päässä oleviin punaisiin valoihin.


Tässä Sinulla on minusta vähän liian korkea lähtöoletus palvelutasosta. Jotain kerran tunnissa kulkevaa maaseutubussia voi mennä odottamaan pysäkille niin, että olettaa sen lähtevän aikataulussa ilmoitettuna aikana ja sitten ajoittaa saapumisensa sillä tavalla. Mutta ei stadilaista spåraa voi lähteä samalla perusteella odottamaan. Kun vuoroväli on lyhyt ja liikenneympäristö ennakoimaton, niin se ei vaadi kuin yhdet epäsuotuisat liikennevalot, niin ollaan jo 2 min myöhässä. Tai yhden pyörätuolin. Tai kielitaidottoman kertalippuostajan. ym ym ym. Jos Kaivokadulla käy hyvä tuuri, niin sen ajaa läpi minuutissa. Jos huono tuuri, niin neljässä minuutissa. Varmaan joku kuljettaja osaa kertoa vielä pidemmistä ajoajoista. Noudata siinä sitten sekuntiaikataulua...




> Miksi kuljettajilla pitää olla erilaiset ajotyylit?


Ei pidä olla, eikä saisi olla. Mutta kun ne kuljettajat ovat ihmisiä eivätkä robotteja...

Olen kyllä samaa mieltä kanssasi siitä, että yhtenäinen ajotyyli olisi erittäin hyvä asia, mutta se taitaa sittenkin jäädä vain teoriaksi. Uudessa järjestelmässä siihen voidaan pyrkiä, ja on mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten yhtenäinen ajotyyli esim. Bergenin osalta toteutuu. Voidaanko jopa palkata psykologisten testien avulla mahdollisiman yhtenäistä kuljettaja-ainesta? En tiedä.

Mutta Helsingissä osa kuljettajista on ajanut viikon, osa 35 vuotta. Eroa kokemuksessa ja kehittyneissä tottumuksissa on valtavasti. Saadut koulutuksetkin ovat erilaisia. Voisin kuvitella, että jonkinlaista ajotyylien yhdenmukaistamiskoulutusta voisi antaa, mutta en usko, että sillä olisi ratkaisevaa merkitystä.




> Minuutti pari myöhässä ei ole lainkaan niin paha juttu kuin minuutti pari etuajassa.


Tästä olen samaa mieltä kanssasi. Eli olemmeko samaa mieltä siitä, että aikataulut tulisi laatia niin, ettei kuljettaja voi ajaa etuajassa?

----------


## risukasa

> Nykyisin kiristäminen ei oikein ole mahdollista, kun ajoajat saadaan mittaamalla liikennettä, jolle on määrätty velvollisuudeksi nykyisten aikataulujen noudattaminen. Ei silloin mikään remontti auta.


Aikataulut kiristyvät ajan myötä sitä mukaa, mitä enemmän etuajassa ajamista esiintyy. Tällä mekanismilla esim. kolmosen yöaikataulut kiristyivät kiristymistään, kunnes lopulta ei ollut toivoakaan ajassa pysymisestä ilman ylinopeuksia. Ja koska mittaukset, joihin nykyiset aikataulut perustuvat, tehtiin ylikireiden aikataulujen voimassaollessa, kuljettajat siis kellottivat niin nopeita kierrosaikoja kuin sääntöjen puitteissa on mahdollista. Ylinopeutta ajavat ja "keket" karsittiin tuloksista pois tiputtamalla kaikista nopeimmat ja hitaimmat ajat.

Syy, miksi nykyisiin "löysiin" aikatauluihin päädyttiin, oli se että aikataulujen hajonta räjähti käsiin ja matkustajilta paljoi pinna jatkuvaan oikomiseen. Nyt kannattaa pitää jäitä hatussa ja miettiä, halutaanko siihen palata takaisin vai ei.




> Mutta Helsingissä osa kuljettajista on ajanut viikon, osa 35 vuotta. Eroa kokemuksessa ja kehittyneissä tottumuksissa on valtavasti. Saadut koulutuksetkin ovat erilaisia. Voisin kuvitella, että jonkinlaista ajotyylien yhdenmukaistamiskoulutusta voisi antaa, mutta en usko, että sillä olisi ratkaisevaa merkitystä.


Kyllä yhdenmukaistamisessa on vielä rutkasti paukkuja käyttämättä. Esimerkiksi etuajassa ajamisesta en ole kuullut kuljettajan saaneen edes suullista huomatusta pitkään aikaan. Samoin vaihde- ja ristikkonopeuksien valvontaa voitaisiin lisätä jos haluttaisiin.




> Tästä olen samaa mieltä kanssasi. Eli olemmeko samaa mieltä siitä, että aikataulut tulisi laatia niin, ettei kuljettaja voi ajaa etuajassa?


Jos kaikista kovimmat kaahaajat pysyvät aikataulussa juuri ja juuri, niin ne hitaimmat tulevat kahdeksan minuuttia perässä. Eli neljän vaunun letkoissa liikuttaisiin taas, kuten seiskalla taannoin.

----------


## 339-DF

Linjan 8 kehittämissuunnitelma, jonka toteuttamisesta päätettiin vuonna 2009, on nyt HSL:n hallituksen käsittelyssä. Toimenpiteet pyritään toteuttamaan vuoteen 2016 mennessä. Etenemisnopeus ei päätä huimaa, mutta hyvä kuitenkin että etenee. Liikennevaloetuuksien tehostus on edelleen vaiheessa.

http://dsjulkaisu.tjhosting.com/~hsl...2011268-14.HTM

----------


## teme

Hieno homma, mutta urputetaan nyt vähän.  :Smile: 

Tämä vähän hämmentää:



> Koska linjan 8 vuoroväli on päiväliikenteessä 10 minuuttia, liikennöintikustannussäästöjen saavuttaminen edellyttää myös muita toimenpiteitä, esimerkiksi liikennevaloetuuksien kehittämistä. Yhden vuoron poistamisella saavutetaan kokonaisuudessaan 346 000 euron vuotuiset liikennöintikustannussäästöt linjatunneista ja vuoropäivistä.


Tota, eikö se vuoro maksa jotain 500 000 - 700 000?

Sitten ne Hesarin muutokset:



> 13. Helsinginkatu välillä Sturenkatu - Kirstinkatu
> ...
> 
> Katua levennetään 2,5 m ja raitiovaunuille varataan oma korotettu kaista kadun
> keskeltä. Samalla nykyiset pyörätiet muutetaan pyöräkaistoiksi.
> Kustannusarvio: 108 000 € (kadun leventämisen kustannukset
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Yhteensä 458 000 €, eikö nuo nyt tuon enempää maksa, ja silti vasta kadun korjauksen yhteydessä? Esimerkiksi se Brahen kentän pysäkki olisi hieno Hesarin ylityksenkin takia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Ihan vertailutietona olisi mielenkiintoista laskea keskinopeuden lisäksi muitakin faktoja. Yksi olisi jakaa linja vaikkapa kahdeksaan pätkään, laskea jokaisen vuoron toteutunut keskinopeus etapeille. Tästä saataisiin siis joukko keskinopeuksia. Näiden nopeuksien mediaani tai 25 % fraktiili voisi kertoa aika paljon siitä, kuinka paljon linjan todellinen "keskivertonopeus" on ja kuinka paljon epäsäännöllisyys heikentää sitä, ts. kuinka nopeaksi ratikka saadaan, jos epävarmuustekijät poistetaan. Koska ratikat ovat Helmissä, tällaisen data luulisi olevan ainakin teoriassa olemassa.

----------


## 339-DF

Voihan olla, että ajoaikohen hajontoja on laskettu ja mitattukin, vaikkeivät ne käy toimenpidekorteista ilmi.

Juuri ylisuuri hajontahan käsittääkseni ne aikataulusuunnittelun ongelmat aiheuttaa. Jos valoetuudet saadaan tehokkaiksi ja muun liikenteen aiheuttamat häiriöt poistettua tai ainakin vähenemään oleellisesti, niin silloin ajoaikojen hajonta pienenee itsestään. Se voidaan ottaa huomioon siten, että varataan linjasivulle nykyistä vähemmän ajoaikaa tai siten, että lyhennetään päätepysäkin ajantasausaikaa. Kun hajonta on ulkoisista syistä pientä, luotettavuus kasvaa myös nykyistä lyhyemmillä aikataulunmukaisilla ajoajoilla.

Nykyisin tuota suurta hajontaa ja sen aiheuttamaa luotettavuuden puutetta yritetään kompensoida sillä, että linjalle laitetaan hirvittävät määrät ajoaikaa. Se tuo tietysti lisää luotettavuutta, kun mennään aina jonkinlaisen worst case -skenaarion mukaan. Jos worst case ei toteudukaan, niin vaunut sitten matelevat pysäkiltä toiselle ja matkanteko on hidasta. Hajonta kuitenkin pienenee ja luotettavuus kasvaa.

Tämä nykysysteemi vain on siitä heikko, ettei hajontojen luotettavaan mittaamiseen ole välineitä. Jos tilanne nimittäin on se, että ajoajat tehdään worst casen mukaan ja normal casessa tai best casessa kuljettajalla on tiukka ohje olla ajamatta etuajassa, niin kun jälkikäteen koneelta tutkii toteutuneita ajoaikoja, niin eihän siellä hajontaa ole. Kone vaan ei osaa kertoa, mikä osa toteutuneista lähdöistä on menty worst casen mukaan ja milloin kuljettaja on tahallaan hidastellut, ettei olisi etuajassa. Kaikista lähdöistä tulee siis worst case -lähtöjä.

Karkeasti kai on suunnilleen niin, että vielä pari vuotta sitten hajontaa ei kovinkaan otettu huomioon linjasivuilla, joiden ajoajat olivat kireät ja matkanteko nykyistä nopeampaa mutta myös epäluotettavampaa. Hajonta oli suurta ja vuorot kääntyivät satunnaisesti ympäri kesken matkan, jotta aikataulussa olisi pysytty paremmin.

Sitten mentiin toiseen ääripäähän, jossa luotettavuus priorisoidaan hyvin korkealle. Kun samalla liikenneympäristölle ja valoetuuksille ei tapahtunut mitään, niin ainoa keino saada luotettavuutta oli lisätä ajoaikaa.

Toivon mukaan kolmannessa vaiheessa päästään tilanteeseen, jossa luotettavuuteen vaikutetaan ensisijaisesti liikenneympäristöä ja valoetuuksia parantamalla. Silloin liikenne olisi luotettavaa myös nykyistä nopeampana.

Ongelmaksi tulee kuitenkin se, missä vaiheessa aikataulusta rohjetaan napsia minuutteja pois, sillä vaikka matkanteko teoriassa nopeutuisikin toimenpiteiden ansiosta, matelevat vaunut vain entistä pahemmin, jos etuajassa ajamisen kielto on tiukka.

---------- Viesti lisätty 9.5.2011 kello 0:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu 8.5.2011 kello 23:52 ----------




> Tota, eikö se vuoro maksa jotain 500 000 - 700 000?


Nämähän lasketaan ikävästi aina niin päin, että säästöt on pienet ja lisäkulut suuret. Jos siis haluat yhden lisävuoron kasille huomenna, se maksaa 700 000 euroa mutta jos poistat yhden ylihuomenna, säästät vain 350 000 euroa.

Tässä on tietty logiikka, mutta tottakai se ontuu ja pahasti ontuukin. Joku voisi sanoa laskutapaa tarkoitushakuiseksi, joku sekavaksi ja joku epäloogiseksi.

Idea on se, että lisävuoroon pitää laskea vaunupäivätkin mukaan, koska jossain vaiheessa pitää ostaa tämän vuoksi yksi uusi vaunu. Se on selvä, että jos hallissa nyt seisoo viisi vaunua toimettomana, niin yhden vuoron lisääminen kasille maksaa de facto vain 350 000 euroa. Toisaalta, jos seitsemän vuoden päästä perustetaan uusi linja 11, joka vaatii kahdeksan vuoroa, niin kun se yksi jo kului kasille, pitää maksaa pääomakuluja yhdestä enemmän kuin muuten. (No, pakkaa hämmentää edelleen se, että HSL/HKL ovat nyt sopineet, että yksittäiset lisävuorot, kun vaunu on olemassa, saadaan laskea sillä 350:lla, koska HSL maksaa kuitenkin jo nyt koko HKL:n kaluston kaikki vaunupäiväkulut, myös niistä vaunuista, joka seisovat varikolla jo nyt toimettomana.)

Sen sijaan säästöissä ei voi laskea niitä vaunupäiviä, koska se yksi vaunu, joka säästetään, jää kuitenkin halliin seisomaan ja kuluja keräämään. Kuitenkin ihan samalla tavalla pitäisi todeta, että kun säästetään yksi vuoro, niin säästö on 700 000 euroa, sillä tässähän jää sitten yksi uusi vaunu hankkimatta siinä vaiheessa kun se uusi linja 11 tulee...

Tämä on yksi niistä asioista, joihin olisi mitä pikimmin saatava jonkinlainen logiikka ja selkeä periaate siitä, mitä ja miten päin oikein lasketaan. Tärkeintä on, että laskutapa on aina sama vaunupäivien suhteen, on kyse sitten lyhyen tai pitkän aikavälin liikenteen lisäyksestä tai vähentämisestä.

Yksi tapa, joka ei tähän tapaukseen ehkä sovellu, olisi myös kytkeä nämä aina kokonaisuuksiin. Sanoa, että kun 2016 perustetaan uusi linja Välimerenkadulta keskustaan, vaatii se viisi vuoroa. Esim näin: Nopeutusten ja Topeliuksenkadun radan ansiosta säästyy linjoilta 4, 7A, 7B, 8 ja 10 kultakin yksi vuoro, jolloin tämän uuden linjan perustaminen ei lisää liikennöinnin kokonaiskustannuksia...

----------


## MrArakawa

> Raitioliikenteen erityispiirteet verrattuna kumipyöräliikenteeseen tulee ottaa huomioon erityisesti raitiovaunukaistojen leveyden mitoituksessa sekä erottelussa muusta liikenteestä.


Kummallista että keskusteluissa ja raporteissa kyllä aina todetaan liian lähellä ratikkaistaa kulkevat ajoneuvot ongelmaksi, mutta silti viime vuosina useita keskeisiä rv-kaistoja mm. Mannerheimintiellä ja Hämeentiellä on kiskojenvaihdon yhteydessä vain kavennettu entisestään.

Linjan 8 kehittämisohjelmassa en oikein ymmärtänyt Sturenkadun ja Hämeentien risteykseen ehdotettua parannusta. Risteyksen valothan ovat kokonaisuus enkä itse edes laske niitä erillisiksi valoiksi. Ei vaunu koskaan seiso näiden kaksien valojen välissä ellei ole odottamassa kääntyvien valoa Sturenkadulle. Suojatien siirrolla ei "toisia" valoja voi edes poistaa Paavalin kirkon silmukan liittymän takia. 
Suurempi ongelma on keskustasta tulevien vaunujen sumppuuntuminen Sturenkadun pysäkille, johon mahtuu vain yksi vaunu kerrallaan. Tässä perässä tuleva vaunu joutuu usein odottamaan kahdet valot. Mielestäni toimivin ratkaisu olisi lähekkäin olevien Sturenkadun ja Paavalin kirkon pysäkkien yhdistäminen nyt poistettavaksi ehdotettuun suojatiehen kiinni. Uudesta pysäkistä sen verran pitkä että kaksi vaunua mahtuu yhtäaikaa ja valokojeeseen asiallinen nollaviive-etuisuus, niin eiköhän saataisi vähintään minuutti ajoaikaa supistettua.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Tota, eikö se vuoro maksa jotain 500 000 - 700 000?


Kun lasketaan mukaan linjakilometrit, niin silloin puhutaan tuosta suuruusluokasta. Nopeuttamalla liikennettä ei kuitenkaan voi vähentää linjakilometrien määrää, koska ei olla supistamassa tarjontaa.




> Yhteensä 458 000 , eikö nuo nyt tuon enempää maksa, ja silti vasta kadun korjauksen yhteydessä? Esimerkiksi se Brahen kentän pysäkki olisi hieno Hesarin ylityksenkin takia.


Summassa ei ole mukana mahdollisia putkisiirtoja eikä myöskään Hesarin itäpään osalta ratatyökustannuksia, ainoastaan pysäkin poiston kustannukset. Näin on haluttu korostaa sitä, että itse ongelman poistaminen ei ole kallista ja on kannattavaa siinä yhteydessä kun kiskoja uusitaan tai katua saneerataan. Silloin kehittämistoimea ei kannata jättää toteuttamatta ja tehdä katua nykyisen kopioksi.

----------


## teme

> Kun lasketaan mukaan linjakilometrit, niin silloin puhutaan tuosta suuruusluokasta. Nopeuttamalla liikennettä ei kuitenkaan voi vähentää linjakilometrien määrää, koska ei olla supistamassa tarjontaa.


OK. Linjakilometreissä on käsittääkseni sähkö ja huolto, mutta ei kai ne nyt puolia kustannuksista ole?

----------


## kuukanko

> Linjakilometreissä on käsittääkseni sähkö ja huolto, mutta ei kai ne nyt puolia kustannuksista ole?


Yksikkökustannusraportistahan nuo tiedot löytyy. Vuoden 2009 kustannuksilla päivässä 16 tuntia keskinopeudella 15 km/h ajavalle vaunulle kilometrikustannukset ovat yli kolmasosan kokonaiskustannuksista.

----------


## risukasa

> Jos tilanne nimittäin on se, että ajoajat tehdään worst casen mukaan ja normal casessa tai best casessa kuljettajalla on tiukka ohje olla ajamatta etuajassa, niin kun jälkikäteen koneelta tutkii toteutuneita ajoaikoja, niin eihän siellä hajontaa ole. Kone vaan ei osaa kertoa, mikä osa toteutuneista lähdöistä on menty worst casen mukaan ja milloin kuljettaja on tahallaan hidastellut, ettei olisi etuajassa. Kaikista lähdöistä tulee siis worst case -lähtöjä.


Tuo on hyvä pointti. Käytännössä homma menee kuitenkin niin, että liian löysän aikataulun seurauksena etuajassa ajaminen lisääntyy, oli se sallittua tai ei. Osuuksilla joilla kulkee useita linjoja tai joilla ollaan tieliikenteen seassa, ei varsinkaan ole järkeä jäädä tasaamaan aikataulua ja se on huomioitu HKL:n ohjeistuksessa.

Ja aikatauluthan ovat pelkkiä lähtöaikoja. Livaan kirjautuvat lähtöaikojen lisäksi myös saapumisajat, eli nähdään paljonko vaunu on joutunut seisomaan väliaikapisteellä pysyäkseen aikataulussa. Aikataulun suunnittelijalle siis löytyy kyllä tietoa josta voidaan arvioida aikataulun tiukkuutta.

En näe kyllä mitään ongelmaa "matelussa", mikäli aikataulussa pysytään ja aikataulun linjanopeus on hyvä. Ehkä helsinkiläiset pysäkkiajat ovat sen verran nopeita, että ajonopeudet jäävät vähän rauhallisemmiksi kuin ulkomailla, mutta linjanopeus on ainoa asia jolla on oikeasti merkitystä.

----------


## kuukanko

> aikataulun linjanopeus on hyvä


Tuon paikkaansapitävyyttä Helsingissä ei tarvitse varmaan edes miettiä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Osuuksilla joilla kulkee useita linjoja tai joilla ollaan tieliikenteen seassa, ei varsinkaan ole järkeä jäädä tasaamaan aikataulua ja se on huomioitu HKL:n ohjeistuksessa.


Tämä oli hyvä tietää. Eli etuajassa ajaminen on sallittua, jos aikataulun noudattaminen aiheuttaa sellaista hidastelua, josta on haittaa muille tienkäyttäjille?




> En näe kyllä mitään ongelmaa "matelussa", mikäli aikataulussa pysytään ja aikataulun linjanopeus on hyvä. Ehkä helsinkiläiset pysäkkiajat ovat sen verran nopeita, että ajonopeudet jäävät vähän rauhallisemmiksi kuin ulkomailla, mutta linjanopeus on ainoa asia jolla on oikeasti merkitystä.


Tästä olen samaa mieltä, jos linjanopeus olisi hyvä. Mutta kun linjanopeus meillä on alle 15 km/h (paljonkohan se on vaikka 3B:llä, en uskalla edes laskea) niin se on vielä todella kaukana hyvästä.

----------


## risukasa

Näinhän se on, hyväksyttävät nykyaikaisen raitiotien linjanopeudet ovat aivan eri planeetalta kuin nykyiset. Tuo nyt tavoiteltava 5% on vasta haparoiva alku, sehän ei nosta linjanopeutta edes yhdellä kilometrillä tunnissa. Kasi kun kuitenkin on reitiltään pikaraitiotie-valmis, niin nopeustavoitteiden pitäisi olla 20km/h paremmalla puolella.

Kasin jatkaminen pohjoispäästä on muuten myös yksi tärkeä nopeutuskeino josta ei ole ehkä puhuttu tarpeeksi. Uusi lähiörata on luonnostaan nopeaa ja matkustajilta poistuu samalla vaihtoja.

Joka tapauksessa, etuajassa ajaminen ei ole mikään ratkaisu, siitä on hyötyä vain linjan loppupään pysäkeille matkustaville.

----------


## Knightrider

> Kasin jatkaminen pohjoispäästä on muuten myös yksi tärkeä nopeutuskeino josta ei ole ehkä puhuttu tarpeeksi. Uusi lähiörata on luonnostaan nopeaa ja matkustajilta poistuu samalla vaihtoja.


Ai Hämeentietä suoraan päähän asti siinä missä kutonen kaartelisi Arabianrantaan?
Kosken kohdalla on paljon uusia taloja mutta sitä pitemmäksi ei ole tarvetta jatkaa (asutuksen tiheyden puolesta) - ellei sitten Koskelaan, tavoitteena pala palalta poistaa dieselbussilinja h55.

----------


## risukasa

> Ai Hämeentietä suoraan päähän asti siinä missä kutonen kaartelisi Arabianrantaan?
> Kosken kohdalla on paljon uusia taloja mutta sitä pitemmäksi ei ole tarvetta jatkaa (asutuksen tiheyden puolesta) - ellei sitten Koskelaan, tavoitteena pala palalta poistaa dieselbussilinja h55.


Yksi valmis laajennus joka on jo kerran otettu käyttöön mutta lopetettu on juuri Koskela. Koskelan hallia on käytetty poikkeuspäättärinä aiemmin. Kyllähän esim. Latokartanossa asutustiheys on ihan riittävä myös. Eihän 6/8ia ole päätetty Paavalin Kirkollekaan siksi että siirtolapuutarhojen sillalla ei asu ketään.

----------


## Knightrider

> Yksi valmis laajennus joka on jo kerran otettu käyttöön mutta lopetettu on juuri Koskela. Koskelan hallia on käytetty poikkeuspäättärinä aiemmin. Kyllähän esim. Latokartanossa asutustiheys on ihan riittävä myös. Eihän 6/8ia ole päätetty Paavalin Kirkollekaan siksi että siirtolapuutarhojen sillalla ei asu ketään.


Tarkoitin kyllä ihan toisenlaista reittiä, kun sanoin Hämeentien pään kautta

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tarkoitin kyllä ihan toisenlaista reittiä, kun sanoin Hämeentien pään kautta


Hämeentien radan suunniteltu jatko ei ole Koskelaan vaan Viikkiin, jossa asemakaavoissa on jo vuosikaudet ollut tila ratikalle. Tämä jatkaminen olisi pitänyt tehdä silloin kun Viikkiä ryhdyttiin rakentamaan, mutta muutamien virkamiesten ja poliitikkojen metrofanatismi on estänyt Viikin raitiotien rakentamisen. Selitys on, ettei ole kylliksi matkustajia ratikalle. Sen sijaan Viikkiin pitäisi rakentaa metro. Metrollehan on Helsingissä aina tarpeeksi matkustajia.

Kun ottaa huomioon, miten kauan Viikin suunnittelusta on, Viikin ratikan jarruttamisella on tehty paljon hallaa. Arabianrannan rata olisi pitänyt rakentaa nopealla linjauksella (ei nykyinen 2 x 90 asteen mutka Arabiankadulle) Arabianrannan läpi, koska rakentaminen painottuu Hämeentien itäpuolelle. Nyt Arabianranta on rakennettu tukkoon ja ainoa pohjoiseen johtava reitti on kapea Hämeentie. Toki Viikkiin pääsee Koskelantien kautta, mutta Arabianrantaan on rakennettu sellaista maankäyttöä, että olisi tarkoituksenmukaista, että Viikin rata kulkisi Arabianrannan kautta.

En puhu nyt linjoista 8 tai 6, koska liikenteen kehittämistä ei pidä ajatella joidenkin nykyisten kokonaisuuden kannalta periaatteessa satunnaisten linjanumeroiden kautta. Nykyisen raitiolinjan 8 kehittäminen on eri asia kuin radan jatkaminen jonnekin. Se voi liittyä linjaan 8 tai sitten ei.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Arabianrannan rata olisi pitänyt rakentaa nopealla linjauksella (ei nykyinen 2 x 90 asteen mutka Arabiankadulle) Arabianrannan läpi, koska rakentaminen painottuu Hämeentien itäpuolelle. Nyt Arabianranta on rakennettu tukkoon ja ainoa pohjoiseen johtava reitti on kapea Hämeentie.


Miten ois raitiotie Viikkiin Hämeentietä ja nykyinen Arabiankadun päättäri Tiedelinjan (Otaniemi-Munkkiniemi-Pasila-Kumpula-Arabia) päättäriksi? Hämeentie on kapea ja siksi jää, mutta tuolla alueella luulisi voitavan sijoittaa parkkipaikat jonnekin muualle. Toisaalta tietty Viikki olisi myös yliopistoväen kannalta hyvä Tiedelinjan päättäri.

----------


## late-

> Hämeentien radan suunniteltu jatko ei ole Koskelaan vaan Viikkiin, jossa asemakaavoissa on jo vuosikaudet ollut tila ratikalle.


Viikkiin kaavoitettu reitti on kuitenkin kummallisessa paikassa alueen reunalla, joten se ei palvelisi erityisen hyvin kuin osaa asutuksesta. Pysäkkien toisella puolella olisi aina Lahdenväylä eikä käyttäjiä. Raitiotie olisi myös varsin hidas yhteys keskustaan. Jos nykyisten ratojen osuus olisi helposti nopeutettavissa, nopeuttaminen olisi kaiken järjen mukaan jo tehty.

Yleiskaavakartan mukainen reitti Viikkiin alkaa muuten Kustaa Vaasan tieltä Lahdenväylän reunaa eikä Hämeentieltä. Hämeentie on kapea nykyisen raitiotien kääntymiskohdasta alkaen ja kapeikkoa riittää aina Vanhakaupungin toiselle puolelle asti. Autojen seassa körötteleminen tuskin tuottaa haluttua lopputulosta.

----------


## Kaid

> Tarkoitin kyllä ihan toisenlaista reittiä, kun sanoin Hämeentien pään kautta


Jos halutaan rata Juhana-herttuan Tielle kuten olet luonnostellut, eikä kaikkein järkevin reitti olisi joko Kustaa Vaasan Tien kautta Valtimotielle, sieltä Koskelantielle ja suunnittelemallesi reitille? Tai jos Valtimontie on liian kapea tai jyrkkä niin sitten nykyisen 55:n tavoin Intiankatua Koskelantielle. Reitistä tulisi nopeampi, sen ei tarvitsisi körötellä Hämeentien loppupäässä autojen joukossa ja Kustaa Vaasan Tien kiskoille saataisiin vihdoinkin liikennettä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Jos halutaan rata Juhana-herttuan Tielle kuten olet luonnostellut, eikä kaikkein järkevin reitti olisi joko Kustaa Vaasan Tien kautta Valtimotielle, sieltä Koskelantielle ja suunnittelemallesi reitille? Tai jos Valtimontie on liian kapea tai jyrkkä niin sitten nykyisen 55:n tavoin Intiankatua Koskelantielle. Reitistä tulisi nopeampi, sen ei tarvitsisi körötellä Hämeentien loppupäässä autojen joukossa ja Kustaa Vaasan Tien kiskoille saataisiin vihdoinkin liikennettä.


Tuossa Hämeentien päässä on rakenteilla/rakentunut uusia asuntoja, jotka saisivat myös paremman keskustayhteyden. Kustaa Vaasan tien varren asunnoilla on jo tarpeeksi hyvä joukkoliikenneyhteys bussien muodossa.

Ja mitä Hämeentien autoruuhkiin tulee, vaadin Hämeentielle läpiajokieltoa. Pitäisi tehdä adressikin.. Autoilijat ajakoot suoraan Kustaa Vaasan tietä jos halajavat läpi keskustaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos nykyisten ratojen osuus olisi helposti nopeutettavissa, nopeuttaminen olisi kaiken järjen mukaan jo tehty.


Vaan kun järki ei ole näissä asioissa pahemmin vaikuttanut. Ei ole mitään erityisen vaikeaa siinä, että ratikoille luodaan kunnolliset toimintaedellytykset Hämeentiellä Arabiasta etelään. Esimerkiksi voisi aloittaa siitä, että ei heikennetä nykyisiä edellytyksiä kaventamalla jo ennestään liian kapeita ratikkakaistoja.

Muotoilisin näin, että fyysisesti Hämeentie olisi hyvin helposti nopeutettavissa, mutta psyykkisesti tuo on niin kovin kovin vaikeaa ja mahdotonta.

Toivotaan, että tulevaisuudessa järkikin tulee prosessiin mukaan ja prioriteetit muuttuvat nykyisestä. Orastavaa järkeä näkyy jo, ja jos jonain päivänä tosiaan päästään sellaiseen tilanteeseen, että saadaan syväuraiset vaihteet ja tehdään vaikkapa kasin kehittämissuunnitelman mukaiset toimenpiteet, niin siinä on jo hyvä alku.

Toisaalta jos yhä tänä päivänäkin suunnitellaan uusia raitioteitä lähinnä sekakaistoille, jotta turvataan henkilöautojen mahdollisuus ohittaa pysäkillä seisovia busseja, niin kyllä prioriteetit ovat niin hukassa että hirvittää.

----------


## risukasa

> Kustaa Vaasan tien varren asunnoilla on jo tarpeeksi hyvä joukkoliikenneyhteys bussien muodossa.


Sehän tässä juuri on, kun kuvitellaan että on, vaikkei ole. Ainoa asia mikä tuossa Kustaa Vaasan bussiyhteydessä on periaatteessa hyvää, on vuoromäärä tunnissa vilkkaana aikana. Sen sijaan vuorovälit ja aikataulujen luotettavuus ovat aivan mitä sattuu, ja palvelutaso muutenkin on sitä mitä se bussilla nyt on. Bussi ei ole ratikka eikä metro.

Kasin reittiosuus on todellakin viimeistä silausta vaille valmista pikarataa Kurviin asti. Vain valoetuudet ja muutama kymmentä senttiä peilitilaa kaistojen välistä puuttuu, ja muutama pysäkki pitäisi poistaa. Vasta Hesari Harjun - Alppilan välillä on sellainen paikka, jossa tarvittaisiin aika raju mylläys että päästäisiin nykyaikaan. Mutta senkin jälkeen alkaa taas hyvä avoin baana Oopperalle asti, jota tulppaavat ainoastaan valot, pari huonoa mutkaa ja yksi huonosti asennettu osuus ajolankaa. Eli vaikka tuo Kallion seudun katukuilu säilytettäisiin sekaliikenteenä, niin silti nopeusedellytykset lähiöistä Oopperalle asti ovat ihan hyvät.

----------


## late-

> Toisaalta jos yhä tänä päivänäkin suunnitellaan uusia raitioteitä lähinnä sekakaistoille, jotta turvataan henkilöautojen mahdollisuus ohittaa pysäkillä seisovia busseja, niin kyllä prioriteetit ovat niin hukassa että hirvittää.


Niin. Nämä ovat arvovalintoja. Jos halutaan rampauttaa bussiliikenne täydellisesti, kaataa kaavaan merkityt kaupunkikuvallisesti keskeiset puut ja kaventaa jalankulkijoiden kulkualue nykyisestään minimaaliseksi myös koulujen kohdalla, voidaan tehdä vaikka mitä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Niin. Nämä ovat arvovalintoja.


Niinhän ne ovat. Ja jos kaikki muu menee arvovalinnoissa aina raitioliikenteen edelle, niin tässä sitä sitten ollaan.

Kun jollekin kadulle tuodaan uutena elementtinä raitiotie, on (muualla maailmassa) luonnollista, että se edellyttää muilta tienkäyttäjiltä sopeutumista uuteen tilanteeseen. Meillä eletään yhä maailmassa, jossa raitiovaunu on oikeastaan kaiken muun tiellä ja sen voi viedä uusille kaduille vain, jos se pystytään tekemään ilman, että mitään tarvitsee muuttaa.

Erikoista on se, että ajattelu on niin joko-tai-tyyppistä. Jos nyt esimerkkeinä ne bussit ja puut.

Ymmärrän viestistäsi, että hyvin tehty raitiotie samalla rampauttaa bussit. Mutta voisiko asiaa lähestyäkin siltä kantilta, että ehkä raitiovaunu voisi korvata osan busseista? Jos se ei suoraan korvaakaan, pitäisi silti miettiä, löytyisikö busseille (tai edes osalle niistä) joku muu reitti, jossa niiden ei tarvitsisi tapella elintilasta raitiovaunujen ja henkilöautojen kanssa. Niin kauan kun meillä ei ymmärretä sitä, että kaduilla pitää olla erilaiset roolit, vaan yritetään survoa joka kujalle kaikki mahdolliset liikennemuodot, niin sumpussa ollaan.

Mitä sitten puihin tulee, niin vaikkapa Aleksis Kiven kadulla käytännössä pilattiin raitiotie siksi, että kaupunkikuvallisesti tärkeisiin puihin ei saanut KSV:n mielestä koskea. Sitten tuli HKR ja kaatoi ne kaikki. Minusta on hassua, jos ei tästä opita edes sitä, että kun ollaan suunnittelemassa jollekin kadulle raitiotietä, voisi sen puiden kunnon selvittää ennen suunnittelun alkua ettei hirttäydytä suunnittelussa itsekeksittyihin reunaehtoihin, jotka vieläpä myöhemmin osoittautuvat virheellisiksi.

llman rohkeaa suunnittelua ja eri liikennesuunnittelijoiden ennakkoluulotonta yhteistyötä ei kyetä luomaan nykyaikaista raitiotietä. Jos helsinkiläinen arvomaailma ei ole vielä kypsä raitioliikenteen laajentamiseen, niin olisiko parempi laittaa laajennukset jäihin ja odotella parempia aikoja?

----------


## hylje

> Niin. Nämä ovat arvovalintoja. Jos halutaan rampauttaa bussiliikenne täydellisesti, kaataa kaavaan merkityt kaupunkikuvallisesti keskeiset puut ja kaventaa jalankulkijoiden kulkualue nykyisestään minimaaliseksi myös koulujen kohdalla, voidaan tehdä vaikka mitä.


Läpikulkevan henkilöautoliikenteen siirtäminen sivukaduille kun ei koskaan ole vaihtoehto, koska arvovalinnoissakin on rajansa.

----------


## Albert

Pitäisiköhän meillä siirtyä kokonaan amerikkalaiseen ihannetilanteeseen, jossa henkilöauto on *ykkönen*, eikä jalkakäytäviäkään tarvita. Jalankulkija kun on jotenkin epäilyttävä henkilö.
Tosin USA:ssakin puuhaillaan taas "light rail" -rintamalla. Mutta ne ovat enimmäkseen surkeita räpellyksiä; vaikka jokin lyhyt ympyrä yhteen suuntaan. Ja ovat suunnattoman kalliita.

----------


## teme

Minä en nyt oikein saa kiinni mistä sedät tällä kertaa ihan tarkalleen ottaen marmattaa tilanpuutteeseen liittyen, mutta puhutaan nyt siitä Hämeentiestä Arabiasta etelään. Tai miten siitä saa nopeamman.

Otetaan tarkasteluun Hakaniemi - Kumpulan kampus väli, Unioninkatu-Kaivokatu on oma pitkä keskustelunsa. Oletetaan että bussien ml. seutubussien ja ratikoiden pysäkit on yhdistetty, tämä tarkoittaa kahden pysäkin poistamista raitiovaunuilta ja yhden tai kahden lisäämistä busseille. Ajatus on se että bussit ja ratikat ajaa samassa nollaviiverytmissä, mikä edellyttää pysähtymistä samoilla pysäkeillä. Ainakin toistaiseksi busseja on enemmän joten tämä edellyttää niille riittävän pitkiä pysäkkejä, siitä enemmän pysäkkikohtaisesti, mutta pysäkkien pituus 60 - 70 metriä eli helposti kolme bussia. Kyseisillä pysäkeillä on busseihinkin avorahastus ja lippuautomaatit eli kuljettajat eivät myy lippuja joka kommunikoidaan kissankokoisin kirjaimin matkustajille, työnimenä näitä voi kutsuta vaikka asemiksi. Rytmi on 2,5 min, eli 24 kertaa tunnissa suuntaansa. Kolme bussia per aalto tarkoittaa 72 bussia tunnissa, se saa luvan riittää. Raitiovaunuilla tuo tarkoittaa esimerkiksi kolme linjaa 7,5 minuutin vuorovälillä.

Asemat:
Hakaniemi
Haapaniemi
(Käenkuja poistettu)
Kurvi
(Lautatarhantie poistettu)
Hauhontie
Sturenkatu
(Paavalinkirkko poistetty)
Kumpulan kampus

Mennään väli kerrallaan, kartta toivoittavasti selvittää asiaa http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...09645&t=h&z=17
1) Kumpulan Kampus - Paavalin kirkko 0 min.
- Hämeentien ja Kustaa Vaasankadun risteyksessä ongelma on se että siinä on kolme valovuoroa johtuen kääntymistä pohjoisesta Hämeentielle Arabiaan. Tämä poistetaan, tilalle tulee kaista Hermannin rantatielle. Tämä helpottaa valoetuuksia ja parantaa myös henkiöautoliikennettä.
- Kumpulan kampuksesta tehdään tuplapysäkki, eli bussikaista on vasemmalla ajokaistalla ja pysäkki sen oikealla puolella. Autoille mahtuu  kaista tämän oikealle puolelle, länsipuolelle kaksi, ja itäpuolelle samoin jos sitä kokolailla turhaa liikennevihreää kolmiota saa vähän nirhaista.
- Nollaviiveellä ja omilla kaistoilla 700 metrin matka kestää 50km/h nopeudella ajaa 50 sekunttia, lisätään 20s kiihdytyksiä ja hidastuksia ja 20s pysäkkiaikaa niin yhteensä 90s päästä ollaan Sturenkadulla.

2) Sturenkatu (1,5 min / 90s)
- Hämeentie välillä Sturenkatu - Saarenkatu on täysin suljettu henkilöautoilta ja paikalla on ratikka ja bussi-pysäkki. Tontilleajo Hermanniin ja Hämeentien varteen Saarenkadusta etälään tapahtuu poikkikatujen kautta, Hämeentielle on tosin autokaistat tästä eteläänkiin.
- Tähän liittyen voidaan myös olettaa Hermannin tunneli tehdyksi joka parantaa Rantatien välityskykyä, ts. sanoen sillekin putkelle saadaan lisää kannattavuuuta.
- Etäisyys Hauhontien pysäkille on alle 400m, 40km/h rajoituksella sanotaan pysähdyksineen 70s.
- Kaukovuorojen pysäkit kuten nyt.

3) Hauhontie (2,5 min / 160s)
- Sama järjestely kuin Sturenkadulla eli Hämeentie on tässä kohdin suljettu. Kurvin pysäkille noin 650 m, 90s.

4. Kurvi (4 min / 250s)
- Uusi pysäkki sekä busseille että ratikoille Hesarin etäläpuolelle, ja tästä kohti on autoille ajo suljettu. Ratkaisu ei ole ongelmaton, mutta se on muun liikenteen kannalta paras ja paremmin sijoittunut suhteessa asutukseen. Autot pääsee edelleen Hesarille ja kallioon, keskustaan ajo ohjataan Rantatielle.
- Teollisuuskadun sillan kohdalla tehdään järjestelyitä, tavoitteena ohjata Mäkelänkadun autovirtaa rantateille ja rajoittaa kiskojen yli ajoa. AKK muuttuu Hämeentien päässä yksisuuntaiseksi itä-länsi, tätä kautta avataan liittymä Teollisuuskadulle. Samoin Pääskylänrinteestä tehdään yksisuuntainen länsi-itä. Vasemalle kääntyminen Lautatarhankadulta kielletään, vaihtoehtoinen reitti Vääksyntien kautta. Vääksyntielät vasemmalla kääntyminen kielletään.
- Haapaniemeen pitkän pysähdyksen jälkeen 140s

5. Haapaniemi (6,5 min, 390s)
- Ihan sama kuvio, Hämeentie tuolla kohden pysäkki.
- Kallioon ajo Viidennen linjan ja Lintulahdenkadun kautta.
- Hakaniemeen 90s

6. Hakaniemi  8 min.


Keskinopeus noin 25km/h. Aikataulun mukaan bussien ajoaika on suurinpiirtein sama, käytännössä se nopeutuu ja varsinkin ruuhkassa mikä osaltaan voi auttaa vähentämään ruuhkavuoroja. Kutonen nopeutuu noin viidellä minuuttilla, pelkästään tällä maksanee muutostyöt.

Autoliikenteeseen vaikutukset on aika pienet. Hämeentieltä poistuu jotain reilu 10 000 autoa päivässä jotka taas jakautuu Rantatielle, Sturenkadulle ja osittain sivukaduille, määrämuutokset näillä eivät ole järin suuria.

Hämeentiestä tulee viihtyisämpi ja muutenkin maailmasta piirun verran parempi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Läpikulkevan henkilöautoliikenteen siirtäminen sivukaduille kun ei koskaan ole vaihtoehto, koska arvovalinnoissakin on rajansa.


Tämä onkin mielenkiintoinen juttu. Kokemus kun on näyttänyt, että jos joku käytetty läpiajoyhteys suljetaan, niin se liikenne ei välttämättä siirrykään vaihtoehtoisille reiteille. Tietysti osa siitä siirtyy, ja jos siirtymää tulee esim. tonttikadulle, se ei ole hyvä juttu. Mutta suuri osa siitä liikenteestä ikään kuin häviää jonnekin. Se etsii uusia reittejä ja hajaantuu niin laajalti, ettei sitä laskennoissa enää havaita tai vaikutukset ovat marginaalisia.

Parasta olisi tietysti, jos joku uskoisi, että houkutteleva joukkoliikenne peräti houkuttelisi henkilöautoista porukkaa joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi.




> Hämeentiestä tulee viihtyisämpi ja muutenkin maailmasta piirun verran parempi.


Tällä hetkellä suunnittelu painii lähinnä siinä sarjassa, että voiko jostain ottaa viisi parkkipaikkaa pois, että 10.000 ratikkamatkustajan matka sujuu luotettavasti. Tai voiko autokaistaa kaventaa 40 km/h rajoitusalueella 3,5 metristä 3,2 metriin, että ratikan ei tarvitsisi väistellä autojen sivupeilejä matelemalla kahtakymppiä.

Niin että nykyisessä arkirealismissa onnea vaan tälle Hämeentien yritykselle.

Ja hei, tämä ihan ystävällisesti sanottuna! Mä olisin kyllä valmis kannattamaan Hämeentien radikalisointia ja joukkoliikenteen todellista priorisointia siellä ja monessa muussakin paikassa, mutta kun se ei riitä, että sä ja mä ollaan tätä mieltä...  :Sad:  Olen turhautunut.

----------


## teme

> Niin että nykyisessä arkirealismissa onnea vaan tälle Hämeentien yritykselle.


No mutta, polittinen realismi on sitä että jos autoille halutaan Hermannin tunneli niin toki me halutaan sitten vastaavasti Hämeentiestä joukkoliikennekatu. Ei tästä sen vaikeampaa tarvitse tehdä.

----------


## iiko

> 4. Kurvi (4 min / 250s)
> - Uusi pysäkki sekä busseille että ratikoille Hesarin etäläpuolelle, ja tästä kohti on autoille ajo suljettu. Ratkaisu ei ole ongelmaton, mutta se on muun liikenteen kannalta paras ja paremmin sijoittunut suhteessa asutukseen. Autot pääsee edelleen Hesarille ja kallioon, keskustaan ajo ohjataan Rantatielle.
> - Teollisuuskadun sillan kohdalla tehdään järjestelyitä, tavoitteena ohjata Mäkelänkadun autovirtaa rantateille ja rajoittaa kiskojen yli ajoa. AKK muuttuu Hämeentien päässä yksisuuntaiseksi itä-länsi, tätä kautta avataan liittymä Teollisuuskadulle. Samoin Pääskylänrinteestä tehdään yksisuuntainen länsi-itä. Vasemalle kääntyminen Lautatarhankadulta kielletään, vaihtoehtoinen reitti Vääksyntien kautta. Vääksyntielät vasemmalla kääntyminen kielletään.
> - Haapaniemeen pitkän pysähdyksen jälkeen 140s
> 
> 5. Haapaniemi (6,5 min, 390s)
> - Ihan sama kuvio, Hämeentie tuolla kohden pysäkki.
> - Kallioon ajo Viidennen linjan ja Lintulahdenkadun kautta.
> - Hakaniemeen 90s


Muuhun en ota kantaa, mutta kun näiden paikkojen ohi (työ)päivittäin kuljen, niin näitä olisi helppo nopeuttaa jo ihan yksinkertaisillakin toimilla. Haapaniemessä seistään ensiksi pysäkillä, sitten tulee S, S:n jälkeen ollaan 5. linjan risteyksessä, kun kääntyville on nuoli, jonka jälkeen tuleekin valot 5. linjalle. Ratikkapysäkiltä valot vastaaviksi kuin Lasipalatsilla ja tuohon risteykseen järkevämpi priorisointi.

Kurvin suurin ongelma minusta on tällä hetkellä se, että Kurvin pysäkki on liian lyhyt. Kaksi pidennettyä niveltä ei mahdu pysäkille yhtä aikaa. Sen toinen tulppa on kasi, joka saa kierrossa huonosti valoa-

----------


## teme

> Muuhun en ota kantaa, mutta kun näiden paikkojen ohi (työ)päivittäin kuljen, niin näitä olisi helppo nopeuttaa jo ihan yksinkertaisillakin toimilla. Haapaniemessä seistään ensiksi pysäkillä, sitten tulee S, S:n jälkeen ollaan 5. linjan risteyksessä, kun kääntyville on nuoli, jonka jälkeen tuleekin valot 5. linjalle. Ratikkapysäkiltä valot vastaaviksi kuin Lasipalatsilla ja tuohon risteykseen järkevämpi priorisointi.


Valoetuudet joo kuntoon, mutta yksi ongelma on se että kun se Haapaniemen bussipysäkki keskustaan päin on jostain syystä siirretty toiselle puolle 5. linjaa. Jo se olisi samalla kohdalla kuin ratikkapysäkki niin valo-ohjaus toimisi ihan hyvin, eli pysäkiltä lähtevät bussit ja ratikat saa samaan aikaan etuuden Hakaniemeen päin.

5. linjan jälkeen edessä onkin sitten vasemmalla kaistalle hyvissä ajoin ryhmittyvä bussi, esim. 74, josta ratikka ei pääse ohi kun se seisoo jonossa. Minusta HSL voisi hoitaa tämän ihan ohjeistuksella.




> Kurvin suurin ongelma minusta on tällä hetkellä se, että Kurvin pysäkki on liian lyhyt. Kaksi pidennettyä niveltä ei mahdu pysäkille yhtä aikaa. Sen toinen tulppa on kasi, joka saa kierrossa huonosti valoa-


Pitäisi siirtää kutosen ja seiskan pysäkki eteläpuolella Hämeentietä ja kasin pysäkki Hesarille. Huvittava piirre on tässä se että se luultavasti sujuvoittaisi koko risteystä:

Hesarilla olisi vain yksi kaista suuntaansa. Hämeentielle Hakaniemestä tultaessa samoin kun pysäkki vie toisen kaistan tilan.  Ja tästä seuraa että kun Hesarilta suorana Hämeentielle ei ole kuin yksi kaista, ja kun Hämeentieltä ei saa kääntyä vasemalle, niin nuo kaksi suuntaa voi erottaa toisistaan liikenteenjakalle, eikä tuohon oikeastaan tarvitse edes jalankulkijavaloja kun ei ole kuin yksi kaista. Eli Hakaniemestä tuleva bussi tai auto joutuvat kyllä samalle kaistalle ratikkapysäkin pituuden verran, mutta sitä kaistaa voi ajaa suoraan ilman valoja bussipysäkeille.

Samoin pohjoisesta tulevien bussien pysäkin voi rakentaa vasemmalla kaistalle poistamalla nykyisen ratikkapysäkin. Jonka jälkeen koko risteyksessä on nolla kappaletta suojateitä jotka ovat yli yhden ajokaistan levyisiä (pl. ratikkakiskot). Ei tuolla välttämättä tarvitsisi enää edes valoja.

----------


## aki

> Valoetuudet joo kuntoon, mutta yksi ongelma on se että kun se Haapaniemen bussipysäkki keskustaan päin on jostain syystä siirretty toiselle puolle 5. linjaa. Jo se olisi samalla kohdalla kuin ratikkapysäkki niin valo-ohjaus toimisi ihan hyvin, eli pysäkiltä lähtevät bussit ja ratikat saa samaan aikaan etuuden Hakaniemeen päin.


Kaikki bussilinjat eivät millään mahtuisi pysähtymään siinä puiston kohdalla olevalla pysäkillä, busseja kun tulee yleensä useita peräkkäin, tästä syystä suurin osa linjoista pysähtyy vasta viidennen linjan jälkeisellä pysäkillä. Aina ei Sörnäisten tai Hakaniemen pysäkeillekään mahdu kaikki bussit kerralla, pitäisi tosissaan alkaa miettimään useiden linjojen päättämistä ainakin ruuhka-aikaan esim. Kalasataman metroasemalle mutta miten tämäkään onnistuisi kun metrotkin ovat ruuhka-aikaan aika täysiä.




> Pitäisi siirtää kutosen ja seiskan pysäkki eteläpuolella Hämeentietä ja kasin pysäkki Hesarille. Huvittava piirre on tässä se että se luultavasti sujuvoittaisi koko risteystä:


Jos kutosen ja seiskan pysäkit siirrettäisiin samalle kohdalle jossa on keskustaan päin menevä bussipysäkki niin sehän tarkoittaisi yhden autokaistan poistamista siltä kohtaa, pitäisikö h-autojen sitten kiertää siinä kohtaa bussikaistan kautta? Mielestäni ratikoiden liikkumista voisi sujuvoittaa helpoimmin esim. aikatauluttamalla vuoroja siten ettei vaunut tule samaan aikaan pysäkille ja tietenkin antamalla parempia valoetuuksia ratikoille.

----------


## teme

> Kaikki bussilinjat eivät millään mahtuisi pysähtymään siinä puiston kohdalla olevalla pysäkillä, busseja kun tulee yleensä useita peräkkäin, tästä syystä suurin osa linjoista pysähtyy vasta viidennen linjan jälkeisellä pysäkillä.


No voihan sitä pidentää, ei se edes tarvitse minusta pysäkkitaskua.




> Jos kutosen ja seiskan pysäkit siirrettäisiin samalle kohdalle jossa on keskustaan päin menevä bussipysäkki niin sehän tarkoittaisi yhden autokaistan poistamista siltä kohtaa, pitäisikö h-autojen sitten kiertää siinä kohtaa bussikaistan kautta? Mielestäni ratikoiden liikkumista voisi sujuvoittaa helpoimmin esim. aikatauluttamalla vuoroja siten ettei vaunut tule samaan aikaan pysäkille ja tietenkin antamalla parempia valoetuuksia ratikoille.


Juuri tuota tarkoitan, ja väitän että tuo sujuvoittaisi bussien liikkumista. Pointti on se että nyt Hakaniemen suunasta tulevalle liikenteelle on valot joissa seistään vaihtuvia aikoja. Tuon jälkeen voitaisiin tehdä niin että:
a) Hesarilta suoraan Hämeentielle pohjoiseen jatkava liikenne ja Hämeentieltä etelästä tuleva liikenne ajavat samaan aikaan koska tuosta Hämeentietä etelästä tulevasta kaistasta tulisi ikäänkuin liittymä.
b) Kun jalankulkijoiden kannalta olisi kyseessä olisi vain yhden kaistan ylitys johon varsinkin henkilöautot hidastaa kun joutuvat vaihtamaan kaistaa, niin minusta tuossa ei tarvitsisi edes jalankulkijavaloja.

Eli kaistalle vaihtavat henkilöautot, joilla on väistämisvelvollisuus, toki ehkä vähän hidastavat mutta tuo liikennevalon poisto nopeuttaa enemmän. Ja samalla saadaan tilaa ratikkapysäkille.

----------


## j-lu

> Niin kauan kun meillä ei ymmärretä sitä, että kaduilla pitää olla erilaiset roolit, vaan yritetään survoa joka kujalle kaikki mahdolliset liikennemuodot, niin sumpussa ollaan.


Toinen vähän samaan asiaan liittyvä ongelma on se, että kaikkialta on päästävä joka suuntaan. Jokaiseen risteykseen on pakko laittaa liikennevalot ja niihin tulee väkisin miljoona ja neljä valovaihetta, koska joka suunnasta on saatava kääntyä vasemmalle. Muuten joutuisi kiertämään. Tuo takaa tehokkaasti sen, että mistään ei pääse sujuvasti mihinkään. Vaiheet ovat lyhyitä ja varoajat seisottavat kaikkia.

Kasiin liittyen, Hesarilla pitäisi estää läpiajo. Lähinnä kaupunkikuvallisista syistä, mutta kyllähän raitiovaunuliikennekin siitä hyötyisi. Kadun voisi laittaa autoliikenteeltä poikki Kaarlen- ja Fleminginkadun väliltä. Tämä ei vaikeuttaisi käytännössä ollenkaan alueella asuvien liikkumista autolla, mutta tappaisi läpiajon täysin. Matka Hesaria pitkin Lintsiltä Kurviin ei vie minnekään, mihin Sturenkatua ja Teollisuuskatua ei pääsisi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toinen vähän samaan asiaan liittyvä ongelma on se, että kaikkialta on päästävä joka suuntaan. Jokaiseen risteykseen on pakko laittaa liikennevalot ja niihin tulee väkisin miljoona ja neljä valovaihetta, koska joka suunnasta on saatava kääntyä vasemmalle. Muuten joutuisi kiertämään. Tuo takaa tehokkaasti sen, että mistään ei pääse sujuvasti mihinkään. Vaiheet ovat lyhyitä ja varoajat seisottavat kaikkia.


Täsmälleen samaa mieltä. Sopivien liittymien kääntymiskiellot ja valojen poistot saattaisivat nopeuttaa kaikkien matkantekoa, vaikka ajometrejä tulisikin enemmän.

Minua hirvittää jo valmiiksi esimerkiksi Tyynenmerenkadun ratikka, kun katuun liittyy valtava määrä pieniä tonttikatuja, ja niiltä kaikilta saa kääntyä myös vasemmalle. No, ne kääntyjät ryhmittyvät sitten ratikkakiskoille odottamaan laivaruuhkien purkautumista. Ei hyvä.

Suuntaisliittymiä, eli sellaisia, joissa sallitaan vain pääväylän ajo suoraan ja kääntymiset kaikilta oikealle, voisi kyllä lisätä. Esim. juuri Hesarilla, myös Manskulla, tulevalla Topeliuksella, Tukholmankadulla...

----------


## Max

> Suuntaisliittymiä, eli sellaisia, joissa sallitaan vain pääväylän ajo suoraan ja kääntymiset kaikilta oikealle, voisi kyllä lisätä. Esim. juuri Hesarilla, myös Manskulla, tulevalla Topeliuksella, Tukholmankadulla...


Pietarin keskustassa ei vasemmalle saa kääntyä juuri missään, edes isoissakaan risteyksissä. Ilman tätä konstia liikenne varmaankin olisi vielä puuroisempaa kuin nykyään. Haluamaansa suuntaanhan pääsee kiertämällä korttelin oikean kautta.

----------


## teme

> Suuntaisliittymiä, eli sellaisia, joissa sallitaan vain pääväylän ajo suoraan ja kääntymiset kaikilta oikealle, voisi kyllä lisätä. Esim. juuri Hesarilla, myös Manskulla, tulevalla Topeliuksella, Tukholmankadulla...


Mielenkiintoinen isompi risteys tuon kannalta kasin reitillä on Hesarin ja Manskun risteys. En minä nyt oikein tiedä mitä karmeaa siitä seuraisi jos Hesarilta ei saisi kääntyä Manskullle keskustaan päin, pääseehän niihin samoihin paikkoihin Runeberginkadun kauttakin.  Jos saisi vielä kolmosen Topeliuksenkadulle niin tuosta saisi ihan selkeän kaksivaiheisen risteyksen ja Hesarilta voisi itäpuolelta ottaa kaistan pois, kaksi jos oikealla kääntyminen olisi Mäntymäentien kautta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa on ensi viikolla tilannekatsaus. Listateksti


Samalta esityslistalta löytyvät myös seuraavat asiat: Runeberginkadun liikennesuunnitelma välillä Tykistönkatu Mannerheimintie ja Helsinginkadun pyörä- ja raitiotiejärjestelyt.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Samalta esityslistalta löytyvät myös seuraavat asiat: Runeberginkadun liikennesuunnitelma välillä Tykistönkatu Mannerheimintie ja Helsinginkadun pyörä- ja raitiotiejärjestelyt.


Ei sattuisi olemaan jossain netin syövereissä piirrustuksia noista, jotka on mainittu liitteinä? Itseä kiinnostaisi ainakin Helsinginkadun suunnitelmat, sillä viime kesänä tuli pyörittyä niillä kulmin ja muutama raitioteihin ja pyöräilyyn liittyvä järjestely herätti ihmetystä. Olisi hauska nähdä, onko suunnitelmissa kiinnitetty huomioita juuri näihin asioihin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei sattuisi olemaan jossain netin syövereissä piirrustuksia noista, jotka on mainittu liitteinä?


Käy katsomassa netistä esityslista, sieltä löytyy linkit liitteisiinkin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Käy katsomassa netistä esityslista, sieltä löytyy linkit liitteisiinkin.


Tässä linkki esityslistaan.

----------


## Max

> Tässä linkki esityslistaan.


Ymmärsinkö Helsinginkadun suunnitelman oikein, että siinä olisi pysäkki Brahen kentän päässä ja sitten uudelleen heti risteyksen jälkeen, mutta sitä seuraava pysäkki vasta Kurvissa?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ymmärsinkö Helsinginkadun suunnitelman oikein, että siinä olisi pysäkki Brahen kentän päässä ja sitten uudelleen heti risteyksen jälkeen, mutta sitä seuraava pysäkki vasta Kurvissa?


Ihan oikein ymmärsit.

----------


## iiko

> Ihan oikein ymmärsit.


No onpas sitten harvinaisen turha pysäkki! Senkö takia tuo tuohon jätetään, että tenukepit pääsevät Hesarin Alkoon vähemmällä könyämisellä? Vai onko tuossa se ajatus, että kasi pysähtyy Saukonpaateen mennessään myös tuossa ysin pysäkillä? Näin on sitten ikäänkuin parilliset pysäkit joka kohdalla. Tietysti tuo Brakun päähän laitettu pysäkki helpottaa vaihtoa ykköseen ja kolmoseen, joka ei minusta nytkään mikään ongelma ole ollut. Ei tuosta ainakaan mitään nopeutusta synny.

----------


## MrArakawa

Alueella sikin sokin sijaitsevien pysäkkien yhdistäminen yhdeksi kunnolliseksi pysäkkialueeksi Brahen kentän päähän on juuri sellainen toimenpide, jota olen odotellut jo pidemmän aikaa. Samalla uusi pysäkkialue selkeyttää ja erottaa nykyistä paremmin autokaistat rv-kaistasta. Varsinkin talvisin Brahen kentän pään rv-kaista on lähinnä pelkkä vitsi. Lopullinen nopeutus riippuu paljolti Kaarlenkadun risteyksen toimivuudesta. Mielestäni tästä risteyksestä pitäisi poistaa kokonaan autojen kääntymismahdollisuus rv-kiskojen ylitse. Toisin sanoen kääntyminen Helsinginkadulta vasemmalle etelään Kaarlenkadulle poistetaan, samoiten Kaarlenkadulta tulevat autot voivat kääntyä vain oikealle kohti Kurvia. Tällöin Rv-kaistat keskellä katua voitaisiin säilyttää korotettuina läpi risteyksen ja mikä tärkeintä liikennevalot voitaisiin poistaa kokonaan. Ainoa jäljelle jäävä autojen kanssa risteävä ajosuunta varustettaisiin jokerivaloilla. Nopeutus rv-liikenteelle olisi merkittävä ilman merkittävää haittaa autoliikenteelle. Ajoyhteydet Kallioon ovat aivan riittävät Fleminginkadun ja Kirstinkadun kautta.  

Pysäkkijärjestelyjen suhteen kasi on pieni väliinputoaja, vaikka täysin turha Kustaankadun pysäkki saadaankin pois. Ysin takia Helsinginkadun pysäkkiä ei voi oikein kokonaan poistaakaan, ainakaan suunnasta II. Olisiko ysin pysäkin sijoittaminen mahdollista myös tässä suunnassa Fleminginkadulle nykyistä I-suunnan pysäkkiä vastapäätä? Paikallahan on vanha bussipysäkki, jonka päälle korokkeen voisi rakentaa.

----------


## ess

> Pysäkkijärjestelyjen suhteen kasi on pieni väliinputoaja, vaikka täysin turha Kustaankadun pysäkki saadaankin pois. Ysin takia Helsinginkadun pysäkkiä ei voi oikein kokonaan poistaakaan, ainakaan suunnasta II. Olisiko ysin pysäkin sijoittaminen mahdollista myös tässä suunnassa Fleminginkadulle nykyistä I-suunnan pysäkkiä vastapäätä? Paikallahan on vanha bussipysäkki, jonka päälle korokkeen voisi rakentaa.


Tässä varmaankin parkkipaikkojen menetys olisi liikaa.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Mielestäni tästä risteyksestä pitäisi poistaa kokonaan autojen kääntymismahdollisuus rv-kiskojen ylitse. Toisin sanoen kääntyminen Helsinginkadulta vasemmalle etelään Kaarlenkadulle poistetaan, samoiten Kaarlenkadulta tulevat autot voivat kääntyä vain oikealle kohti Kurvia.


Keskuspelastusaseman toinen ajoreitti kulkee Kaarlenkatua ja siitä Hesaria kumpaan suuntaan vaan tarvitaankaan. Siksi tuota risteystä ei voi tehdä ihan miten tahansa. En kyllä tiedä tarkemmin, kuinka paljon tämä rajoittaa: jos korotukset ovat matalia, paloautolla pääsee niistä yli.

Sen Hesari-Flemari pysäkkiparin suurin syy taitaa olla vaihdot kasin ja ysin välillä. Tuo on linjojen ainoa yhteinen kohta, ja siksi siinä on pysäkki jolla vaihtaa. Kasin kannaltahan tuo on todellakin muutoin vähän turhan lähellä Braahenkenttää.

Ja kannattaa huomata, että nyt on toteutukseen menossa vain osuus Flemarilta itään. Kaikki nämä tärkeimmät uudistukset odottavat siis vielä vuoroaan, ja ovat mukana nyt vain esittelynä.

----------


## ess

Vasta nyt tutkailin tuota piirrosta ja kyllä se vaikuttaa ihan hyvältä. Kuten MrArakawa totesi, pysäkkisilppu on hienosti koottu yhteen. Tuo selkeyttäisi raitiovaunun käyttämistä hyvin matkustajan kannalta. Flemarin jälkeen itäsuunnassa oleva pysäkki lienee tosiaan välttämätön paha vaihtoyhteyksien kannalta. 

Tällaista samanlaista turhien pysäkkien poistoa saisi harrastaa muuallakin. Esmes Katajanokan puiston ja Kauppiaankadun, Perhon ja Marian sairaalan tai Munkkiniemen puistotien pysäkkien yhdistäminen. Velodromin, Allergiasairaalan, Perämiehenkadun, Kytösuontien pysäkkien poistamista voisi myös harkita vakavasti.

Kansaneläkelaitoksen pysäkille saisi myös hyvän vaihtopaikan jos maalle päin olevat pysäkit siirrettäisiin Mannerheimintielle ennen Nordenskiöldinkadun risteystä. Tällöin tosin vaadittaisiin oikeasti toimivia liikennevaloetuisuuksia raitiovaunuille jotta liikenne sujuisi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -- Perhon ja Marian sairaalan -- yhdistäminen.


Tämä on käytännössä jo päätetty.

Yhdistämisten lisäksi voisi vaikka heti poistaa Kellosillan ja Rautalammentien. Uintikeskuksen ja Radanrakentajantien voisi mahdollisesti yhdistää.

Mutta tässä silti vähän epäilyttää, että onkohan 700 metrin pysäkkiväli Brahen kentältä Kurviin vähän liian pitkä? Puhutaan Jokerin tasoisista pysäkkiväleistä, mutta ollaan kantakaupungin keskeisillä "hitailla" alueilla. Ei ihan Aleksin veroisella, mutta vastaavalla.

----------


## 339-DF

Helsinginkadun itäpäästä on valmistunut liikennesuunnitelmaluonnos. Pyöräkaistajärjestelyjä ja raitioliikenteen parannuksia. Siellä ovatkin kiskot sellaisessa kunnossa, että on jo korkea aika!

http://www.hel.fi/hel2/ksv/Liitteet/..._ksv_forum.pdf

Kommentteja lännestä itään:

- leikkauksen A-A kohdalla ei ole minusta mitään syytä jättää tekemättä suosituslevyistä ratikkakaistaa 6,4 ja vastaavasti 3,3 m leveitä autokaistoja (idempänä autokaistat ovat vain 3,25)

- Brahen kentän pysäkkikorokkeet ovat aika kapeita siihen nähden, että tuosta tulee vilkas pysäkki

- Mahtuuko linja-auto kääntymään Kaarlenkadulta Hesarille länteen? Ahtaalta näyttää. Linja 51 ajelee tuosta silloin tällöin milloin mistäkin syystä.

- Näyttäisi siltä että Helsinginkujan risteyksen liikennevalot on poistettu, jos näin on, niin mainio juttu! Vielä vaan lisää turhia valoja pois ja Kaarlenkadun risteykseen vaikka korotettu suojatie uuden ratikkapysäkin itäpäähän

- Harjukadusta on tehty suuntaisliittymä. Hyvä niin. Miksei myös Kustaankadusta ja Harjutorista? Vaasankatua ja Pengerkatua pitkin voi kiertää.

- Harjutorin ja Pengerkadun välisellä osuudella pyöräkaista katkeaa bussipysäkin vuoksi. Pysäkkiä käytetään kahtena yönä viikossa muutama tunti kerrallaan, siis vain 03N. Onko tuollainen pysäkki aidosti tarpeellinen? Voisiko siinä sallia edes pysäköinnin muulloin kuin noina muutamana tuntina viikossa? Lautakunta ei tämän kohdalla kuitenkaan tuijota muuta kuin pysäköintipaikkojen vähenemää. (Sama koskee osittain sitä bussipysäkkiä, joka on Kaarlenkadun ja Flemarin välissä. Linja 51 Kaarlenkadulle ja pysäkki pois, 03N pysähtyisi ratikkapysäkillä?)

- Raitiovaunukaista on koko osuudella Helsinginkujalta Kurviin liian kapea (5,9 m)

Noin yleisesti ottaen vaikuttaa taas siltä, että puut ovat liian pyhiä. Niitä siirtämällä saisi ahtaan mitoituksen huomattavasti väljemmäksi. Silti tämä on kokonaisuutena hyvä suunnitelma, vaikka ratikan pysäkkivälistä tuleekin aivan hassu.

----------


## late-

> - Raitiovaunukaista on koko osuudella Helsinginkujalta Kurviin liian kapea (5,9 m)


Ei koko matkalla, vaan muistaakseni Flemarilta Harjutorille tässä suunnassa eli itään päin.  Samalla osuudella myös pysäköintikaista on poikkeuksellisen kapea ja ovenavaustilasta on tingitty viisi senttiä. Kun puut joskus uusitaan, reunakilinja voidaa siirtää (ja toivottavasti siirretään). Harjutorin kohdalla ei ole puita, joten reunakiveä pystyy siirtämään heti. Harjutorin jälkeen tilaa on suorastaan runsaasti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei koko matkalla, vaan muistaakseni Flemarilta Harjutorille tässä suunnassa eli itään päin.  Samalla osuudella myös pysäköintikaista on poikkeuksellisen kapea ja ovenavaustilasta on tingitty viisi senttiä. Kun puut joskus uusitaan, reunakilinja voidaa siirtää (ja toivottavasti siirretään). Harjutorin kohdalla ei ole puita, joten reunakiveä pystyy siirtämään heti. Harjutorin jälkeen tilaa on suorastaan runsaasti.


Jos näin on, pitää luonnoskuvaa korjata. Ainakin lisätä poikkileikkauksia. Kuvan mukaisesti ratikkakaista on täsmälleen yhtä kapea koko matkan Kurviin asti (pl. pohjoisreuna Pengerkadun itäpuolella), samoin jalkakäytävän reunakivi on Harjutorin kohdalla samassa kohtaa kuin muuallakin ja pysäköintipaikkojen/taksiaseman sekä ovenavaustilan mitoitus on sama. Ja tuon kuvan perusteella HKR sitten tekee katusuunnitelmat.  :Sad: 

Mitkä ovat poikkileikkausmitat Harjutorin kohdalla? Entä Pengerkadun ja Harjutorin välissä? Entä Pengerkadun ja Hämeentien välissä?

----------


## j-lu

> Noin yleisesti ottaen vaikuttaa taas siltä, että puut ovat liian pyhiä. Niitä siirtämällä saisi ahtaan mitoituksen huomattavasti väljemmäksi.


Onhan siinä poistettu puut Hesarin pohjoispuolelta Kaarlenkadun ja Flemarin välistä. Ilmeisesti pyörätie ei ole muuten mahtunut. 

Kahta asiaa en ymmärrä. Mihin Hesarilla tarvitaan pyöräteitä tien molemmilla puolilla ja eikö tuon pysäkkien uudelleensijoituksen olisi voinut viedä loppuun saakka? Ensinnäkään Hesari ei liikennemääriltään tai liikenneväylänä ole varsinaisesti mikään Sturenkatu, joten siellä pitäisi aremmankin uskaltaa ajaa fillarilla. Autoja suuremman uhan pyöräilijöille muodostavat arvaamattomasti poukoilevat pirivieterit ja muut päihteenkäytön ammattilaiset. Niiltä ei pyörätie suojaa. Toisekseen Helsinginkadun pysäkeistä ei sitten kuitenkaan päästä eroon, enkä ihan äkkiä keksi, miksei (ysille tarkoitettuja) pysäkkejä voitu sijoittaa Kaarlenkadun päähän. Sillä tavoin päästäisiin yhdestä pysäkistä eroon ja vaihtomatka Bragun kentän pysäkeille (jos tuota vaihtoa nyt kukaan oikeasti käyttää) olisi lyhyempi.

----------


## hmikko

> Autoja suuremman uhan pyöräilijöille muodostavat arvaamattomasti poukoilevat pirivieterit ja muut päihteenkäytön ammattilaiset.


JLF-tyyliin pitäisi nyt vissiin pyytää jotain tutkimustietoa tuon väittämän perusteeksi.

En ole kyseisiä suunnitelmia lukenut/katsonut, mutta Helsingissä on kai periaatteena, että kaksisuuntaisista pyöräteistä pyritään siirtymään yksisuuntaisiin pyöräkaistoihin, jollainen on sitten kadun molemmin puolin. Tämmöisiä ovat mm. Kööpenhaminan pyöräkaistat.


Muoks: Kappas, Kaupunkifillari-blogiin ilmaantui juuri kirjoitius aiheesta yleisemmin: http://www.kaupunkifillari.fi/blog/2...en-pyorateita/

----------


## Ketorin

Tulin vain toteamaan, että tässä havannekuvassa näkyy vielä Töölöntorin kääntöraide.
Runeberginkadun liikennesuunnitelma välillä Tykistönkatu Mannerheimintie (Piirustus 6106-44)

Tai no, onhan iso osa lenkistä vielä siellä fyysisestikin  :Tongue:

----------


## 339-DF

> Mihin Hesarilla tarvitaan pyöräteitä tien molemmilla puolilla


Helsingin tämänhetkinen pyöräilysuunnitteluideologia perustuu siihen, että mahdollisimman paljon toteutetaan tällaisia yksisuuntaisia pyöräkaistoja, jotka eivät ole samassa tasossa jalkakäytävän kanssa. Niin on toimittu tässäkin ja järjestely sopii tämäntyyppiselle kadulle minusta hyvin. Helsinki taitaa olla Suomessa tämän suunnitteluideologiansa kanssa yksin, mutta Euroopasta pyöräkaistoja löytyy enemmän, myös sellaisista kaupungeista, jotka tunnetaan nimenomaan polkupyöräilykaupunkeina.

Kaikissa ratkaisuissa on omat hyvät ja huonot puolensa. Pyöräkaistan huono puoli on, että se on varsinainen tilasyöppö silloin, kun sen rinnalle toteutetaan kadunvarsipysäköintiä.




> (jos tuota vaihtoa nyt kukaan oikeasti käyttää) olisi lyhyempi.


Sitä on tutkittu ja vaihtoja kasin ja ysin välillä kuulemma tehdään paljon. Harmillista sinänsä, sillä nyt tuosta pysäkkivälistä tulee aivan älytön. Parempi olisi siirtää ysin pysäkki Flemarille ja pistää porukka kävelemään kuin pysäyttää kasi kaksi kertaa aivan peräkkäin. Kun kasilta saisi tuon Flemarin risteyksen pysäkin pois, voisi perustaa uuden suurin piirtein puoliväliin Brahen kenttää ja Kurvia. Sille olisi näin tiheästi asutetulla alueella paljon kysyntää.

----------


## Safka

> Ei koko matkalla, vaan muistaakseni Flemarilta Harjutorille tässä suunnassa eli itään päin.  Samalla osuudella myös pysäköintikaista on poikkeuksellisen kapea ja ovenavaustilasta on tingitty viisi senttiä. Kun puut joskus uusitaan, reunakilinja voidaa siirtää (ja toivottavasti siirretään). Harjutorin kohdalla ei ole puita, joten reunakiveä pystyy siirtämään heti. Harjutorin jälkeen tilaa on suorastaan runsaasti.


Hesarin puut ei näytä siltä, että niitä vähään aikaan uusittaisiin. Mutta ne ovat sopivan harvassa niin, että jokaisen väliin luulisi mahtuvan yhden auton. Vaikkapa kuten tässä: http://goo.gl/maps/NbwDs. Miksei siis sijoitettaisi parkkipaikkoja korotetulle alueella puiden väliin, jolloin ajoratatilaa saadaan heti kättelyssä 1,8 m lisää. Ja parkkipaikat voivat olla vaikka molemmin puolin katua, jolloin saataisiin tiettyä symmetrisyyttä tälle bulevardille.

----------


## late-

> Jos näin on, pitää luonnoskuvaa korjata. Ainakin lisätä poikkileikkauksia. Kuvan mukaisesti ratikkakaista on täsmälleen yhtä kapea koko matkan Kurviin asti


Kuvassa esiin nostetut poikkileikkaukset ovat esimerkkejä, joita ei tehdä jokaisesta poikkileikkauksen muutoksesta. Katusuunnittelu perustuu kuvan digitaaliseen alkuperäisversioon, joka on cad-viivapiirros. Varmaankin tässä olisi väärinkäsitysten välttämiseksi hyvä näyttää missä kohtaa raitiovaunukaistan eteläreunaan tulee 10 cm lisää.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:15 ----------




> Miksei siis sijoitettaisi parkkipaikkoja korotetulle alueella puiden väliin, jolloin ajoratatilaa saadaan heti kättelyssä 1,8 m lisää.


Periaatteessa näin voisi tehdä. Talvikunnossapito on tosin lähes mahdotonta, jos puiden välissä on vain yksittäiset paikat, mutta silti näin on paikoitellen tehty. Hesarilla suurin ongelma olisi varmaankin tarvittava reunakiven muutos. Hyvin lähellä puita olevaa reunakiveä on vaikeaa muuttaa vahingoittamatta puita.

----------


## MrArakawa

> - Näyttäisi siltä että Helsinginkujan risteyksen liikennevalot on poistettu, jos näin on, niin mainio juttu! Vielä vaan lisää turhia valoja pois ja Kaarlenkadun risteykseen vaikka korotettu suojatie uuden ratikkapysäkin itäpäähän.


Helsinginkujan valot ovat osa koko risteysalueen valo-ohjausta, joten en oikein usko, että pelkästään niitä poistettaisiin. Esittelytekstin mukaan "Helsinginkadun ja Kaarlenkadun risteyksen liikennevalojen tarpeellisuutta selvitetään". Liikennemäärät risteyksessä eivät edellytä valo-ohjausta kuin ehkä joinakin ruuhkaisimpina hetkinä vuorokaudessa. Kesällä risteys oli vilkulla kuukauden päivät ja liikenne soljui kuin unelma niin ratikoilla kuin autoillakin. Rakenteelliset muutokset, mm. uudet pysäkkikorokkeet ja kaventuvat autokaistat, poistavat valo-ohjauksen tarpeen myös jalankulkijan kannalta. Ehkäpä korotetut suojatiet Brahenkentän pysäkkikorokkeen päihin voisi olla vielä hyvä lisäkeino ehkäistä vauhdista johtuvia vaaratilanteita. Jos oikein rohkeita oltaisiin, niin Helsinginkadun ja Brahenkentän pysäkin väliltä poistettaisiin vasemmalle kääntyvien autokaista kokonaan ja tehtäisiin Kaarlenkadusta suuntaisliittymä. Autokaistan yli oikealle Kaarlenkadulle kääntyvät raitiovaunut ohjattaisiin jokerivalolla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Helsinginkujan valot ovat osa koko risteysalueen valo-ohjausta, joten en oikein usko, että pelkästään niitä poistettaisiin.


Toivon, että olet väärässä. Mutta pelkään, että et ole.

Tuon risteyskokonaisuuden liikennevaloja kai perustellaan liikenneturvallisuudella ja pelastusajoneuvoliikenteellä. Ekaan lääke on kapeat kaistat ja hidasteet, tokaan lääke on palokuntavalot.

On muuten ihan totta, ettei kenenkään tarvitse kääntyä Hesarilta idästä Kaarlenkadulle. Kiertää voi Flemarin kautta aivan hyvin. Oikeastaan Kaarlenkatu voisi olla yksisuuntainen tai jopa vain tontilleajo olisi sallitu. Sinne kai on tulossa jollain aikavälillä fillarikaistat *helpottaisi niidenkin suunnittelua.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Tuon risteyskokonaisuuden liikennevaloja kai perustellaan liikenneturvallisuudella ja pelastusajoneuvoliikenteellä. Ekaan lääke on kapeat kaistat ja hidasteet, tokaan lääke on palokuntavalot.


Kaarlenkadun risteyksen liikennevalojen tarpeellisuutta on nyt ilmeisesti selvitetty tarpeeksi ja lopputulos on odotettu: valoja ei poisteta. _"Kaarlenkadun risteyksen valo-ohjaus säilytetään, koska risteysalue on vaikeasti hahmotettava ja suojatieylitykset ovat pitkiä."_ Myös Brahenkentän etelälaidan pysäkkimuutos on pistetty jäihin odottamaan HSL:n käynnistämän raitioliikenteen linjastouudistuksen tuloksia. 

http://www.hel.fi/hki/Ksv/fi/P__t_ks...-12_Kslk_30_El

----------


## Lauri Räty

Helsinginkadulle laaditaan katusuunnitelmaa välille Kaarlenkatu - Hämeentie. Katusuunnitelman luonnos on nähtävillä 15. - 21.9.2014 ja luonnosta esitellään myös 18.9.20014 Vallilan kirjastossa järjestettävässä asukastilaisuudessa.

Katusuunnitelmaluonnokset: http://www.hel.fi/www/uutiset/fi/rak.../hesari-110914

----------


## sebastin

Tuskin kasia enää nopeammaksi saa?

Miksi kasiin on keskitytty niin paljon, jopa muiden linjojen kustannuksella? Eikö keskustalinjoille voi tosiasiassa tehdö mitään? Pahimpina 4 ja 10.

No ei sillä etteikö kasiin panostaminen olisi olut hyvä juttu. Nopea ja kätevä linjahan toi on. Ja lisäpoikeittaisratikkalinjat varmaan viedään ihan käsistä.

Vaikka kokonaiskehittämissuunnitelma hieman hirvittää. 

Puuttuu uskallus. Topelius-Haartmaninkadulle rataa samoin Munkkivuoreen, mutta ei, Töölön metroa suunnitellaan. Haartmaninkadulle ei vissiin ambulanssien takia pääse ratikat..

----------


## hmikko

> Tuskin kasia enää nopeammaksi saa?
> 
> Miksi kasiin on keskitytty niin paljon, jopa muiden linjojen kustannuksella? Eikö keskustalinjoille voi tosiasiassa tehdö mitään? Pahimpina 4 ja 10.


Kasi on valittu "pienten ja kustannustehokkaiden" nopeuttamistoimien tekemisessä ensimmäiseksi, kun ilmeisesti katsottiin, että siinä on erityisen pientä ja kustannustehokasta tehtävissä. Nopeuttamisen on kaiketi tarkoitus koskea koko järjestelmää jossain vaiheessa, mutta kaupunki on näiden asioiden lykkäämisessä suorastaan ilmiömäinen. Yksi toimista muiden muassa on kuljettajarahastuksen poistaminen. Eikä kasille tähän mennessä ole vielä juuri mitään tehty, joten ei pidä huolestua suuresta epäoikeudenmukaisuudesta.

----------


## j-lu

Niin, onko kasille tehty itseasiassa yhtään noista selvityksessä ehdotetuista toimenpiteistä? Hesarilta yksi pysäkki pois, vai poistuiko se jo ysin vuoksi Kaarlenkadun ja Flemarin väliin lisätyn pysäkin myötä?

----------


## petteri

Kun katson Helsinginkadun katusuunnitelmaa, se on minusta laadittu suosimaan liikaa raitio- ja autoliikennettä. Helsinginkadulla on erittäin paljon kävelijöitä ja heidän viihtyvyyttänsä olisi syytä parantaa, tällä hetkellä Helsinginkatu on turhan meluisa ränni, joka heikentää merkittävästi alueen viihtyvyyttä. Minusta Urheilutalon ja Fleminginkadun väli olisi syytä suunnitella niin että kaikki liikennevalot poistetaan, raitio- ja autoliikenteen rakenteellinen huippunopeus tiputetaan 20-30 km/h välille ja rakenteellisesti lähdetään siitä että läpikulkuliikenne väistää kadun ylittäviä jalankulkijoita.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Tuskin kasia enää nopeammaksi saa?
> 
> Miksi kasiin on keskitytty niin paljon, jopa muiden linjojen kustannuksella? Eikö keskustalinjoille voi tosiasiassa tehdö mitään? Pahimpina 4 ja 10.


Kasin kehittämisselvitys oli aikoinaan hyvä harjoitus suht helpossa ympäristössä tuoda esiin pieniä ja edullisia inframuutoksia, jotka ovat juuri niitä pieniä puutteita, joista käytännössä raitioliikenteen ajoaikoihin aiheutuu epävarmuutta. Tuolla tasolla (l. liikenteenjakajien ja sulkuviivojen tasolla) olevia selvitystöitähän ei ollut Helsingissä juuri tehty ennen Joukkoliikenteen luotettavuuden kehittämisohjelmaa. Noita pääväyliä pidettiin siis työryhmässä sen verran haastavina, ettei niiden kimppuun tarkoituksella käyty heti ensimmäisinä, pl. tietysti kasin osuus Kurvista Arabiaan. Samoin liikennevaloihin ei tarkoituksella otettu tuossa selvityksessä kantaa, vaan ne päätettiin siirtää erilliseen selvitykseen. Jota tosin ei ole vielä tehty.

Tämä jälkeenhän on HSL:ssä teetetty myös raitiolinjojen 2, 3 ja 7 kehittämissuunnitelma.




> Haartmaninkadulle ei vissiin ambulanssien takia pääse ratikat..


Mikäs ongelma tässä olisi ja mihin lähteeseen väitteesi perustuu?

----------


## 339-DF

> Minusta Urheilutalon ja Fleminginkadun väli olisi syytä suunnitella niin että kaikki liikennevalot poistetaan, raitio- ja autoliikenteen rakenteellinen huippunopeus tiputetaan 20-30 km/h välille ja rakenteellisesti lähdetään siitä että läpikulkuliikenne väistää kadun ylittäviä jalankulkijoita.


Liikennevaloista samaa mieltä. Raitiotien rakenteellinen huippunopeus on jo nyt 10 km/h. Autokaistojen uudelleensorvailua hankaloittaa viereinen pelastusasema.

----------


## petteri

Vielä taustaa ajatukselle, miksi nyt esitetty suunnitelma on minusta huono. Minusta Helsinginkatu, Vaasankatu ja Fleminginkatu alue on potentiaalisesti oikein hyvää "uusien keskustatoimintojen" aluetta, kunhan vaan läpikulkuliikenne saadaan paremmin kuriin. Siihen katusuunnittelun pitäisi nyt myös vastata. Nopeammalle läpiajolle sopivat sitten reitteinä esimerkiksi Sturenkatu ja Teollisuuskatu. Rauhallinen vaakasuorana hissinä toimiva raitioliikenne tukee hyvin alueen kehitystä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikäs ongelma tässä olisi ja mihin lähteeseen väitteesi perustuu?


Oikein toteutettu Haartmaninkadun raitiotie parantaa ambulanssien toimintaedellytyksiä ahtaalla kadulla. Sinne kun saadaan kolme kaistaa, yksi suuntaansa autoille ja yksi keskelle ratikoille. Ratikat siis ajavat yhteen suuntaan sekakaistalla, toiseen suuntaan omalla ja suunta vaihtuu puolivälissä katua. Tuosta keskikaistasta tulee mainio pikakaista ambulansseille.

----------


## j-lu

> Liikennevaloista samaa mieltä. Raitiotien rakenteellinen huippunopeus on jo nyt 10 km/h. Autokaistojen uudelleensorvailua hankaloittaa viereinen pelastusasema.


Nuo liikennevalot ovat nimenomaan läpiajoa ehkäisemässä, koska paloaseman takia sitä ei oikein voi kadun rakenteellista nopeutta laskemalla tehdä (kaventaminen, hidastetöyssyt). 

Hesarin läpiajoliikenne ei kyllä ole mitenkään mahdotonta nykyiselläänkään ja bussien vähäinen määrä tekee kadusta jopa rauhallisen.

----------


## MrArakawa

Mikäs Hesarilla tulee raitiokaistan korotuksen suuruudeksi? Jos se on taas vain muutaman sentin, ei se käytännössä estä autoilijoita kääntyilemästä kadulla miten sattuu ja täten raitiovaunut saavat edelleen olla liian varuillaan autojen kanssa. Ilmeisesti myös kaikki suojatiet muuttuvat keskikorokkeettomiksi, mikä tulee johtamaan siihen, että raitiovaunut joutuvat hiljentämään huomattavasti enemmän jalankulkijoiden takia. Samanlainen ongelma on nykyään Itämerenkadulla, jossa on todella paljon koko kadun levyisiä suojateitä. 

Edelleen muuttaisin Kaarlenkadun risteyksen suuntaisliittymäksi, jossa vasemmalle kääntyminen olisi kiellettyä kaikista suunnista. Eiköhän riitä, että Flemarin risteyksessä autot pääsevät kääntymään vasemmalle. Miksi peräkkäisissä liittymissä täytyy olla tämä mahdollisuus? Rakenteellisesti tämä onnistuisi helposti tekemällä Hesarin rv-kaistat risteyksen yli korotettuina ja pidentämällä sekä muotoilemalla Kaarlenkadun keskikoroketta. Hälytysajoneuvoille tehtäisiin asemalta väylä vasemmalle liikenteenjakajan väärältä puolelta, kuten ne nykyisinkin käytännössä aina ajavat. Ja bussi 51 voisi alkaa kulkea kummassakin ajosuunnassa Fleminginkatua pitkin. Koska risteyksen kaikissa suojateissä on yksi välikoroke, ei valo-ohjaukselle pitäisi olla enää tämän jälkeen mitään tarvetta. 

Piirustuksessa on muuten ylimääräisiä kiskoja Kaarlenkadun risteyksessä.

----------


## petteri

Minusta katusuunnitelmassa ja raitiolinjan 8 muutoksissa on menty Helsinginkadulla täysin metsään. Koko katusuunnittelun lähtökohta on epäonnistunut ja vanhentunut. Harjun alueella katutasossa ensisijaisena tavoitteena ei pidä olla, että ihmiset pääsevät liikkumaan mahdollisimman nopeasti alueen läpi. Sen sijaan tavoitteeksi pitää asettaa houkutteleva kaupunki, johon ihmiset haluavat pysähtyä ja jossa he haluavat viettää aikaa.

Kallion ja Harjun alue on vuosien aikana hiljalleen hiipunut liikepaikkana, vähän kuin monet pienet kaupunkikeskustat. Nyt kuitenkin trendi näyttää olevan voimakkaasti muuttumassa ja gentrifikaatio sekä rakentaminen lähiympäristössä auttaa tilannetta. Helsinginkatu on yksi alueen avainkatuja ja sen parantaminen on keskeistä ja raitioliikenne auttaa alueen elvyttämisessä, onhan ysikin jo tuonut alueelle lisää elämää. Nyt pitää olla vaan uskallusta tukea  elävää kaupunkia, sitä ei Helsingissä ole liikaa.

Minusta Helsinginkadulle Urheilutalon ja Kurvin välillä olisi syytä tehdä esimerkiksi seuraavia muutoksia alueen vetovoiman parantamiseksi.

1) Helsinginkadun pohjoisreunan jalkakäytäviä levennetään voimakkaasti, kadun linjausta muutetaan ja katu muutetaan bulevardimaisemmaksi.
2) Kadulle lisätään pyöräkaistat
3) Helsinginkatua kavennetaan keskeiseltä osalta 1+1 kaistaiseksi, osalla matkaa raitiovaunukaistat ja autokaistat yhdistetään.
4) Kasin pysäkkejä ei vähennetä.
5) Brahenkentän kohdalle rakennetaan koripallokenttien paikalle uusi liikerakennus, joka toimii myös kentän huoltotilana.
6) Harjutori nivelletään paremmin alueen osaksi.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Kun katson Helsinginkadun katusuunnitelmaa, se on minusta laadittu suosimaan liikaa raitio- ja autoliikennettä. Helsinginkadulla on erittäin paljon kävelijöitä ja heidän viihtyvyyttänsä olisi syytä parantaa, tällä hetkellä Helsinginkatu on turhan meluisa ränni, joka heikentää merkittävästi alueen viihtyvyyttä. Minusta Urheilutalon ja Fleminginkadun väli olisi syytä suunnitella niin että kaikki liikennevalot poistetaan, raitio- ja autoliikenteen rakenteellinen huippunopeus tiputetaan 20-30 km/h välille ja rakenteellisesti lähdetään siitä että läpikulkuliikenne väistää kadun ylittäviä jalankulkijoita.





> Vielä taustaa ajatukselle, miksi nyt esitetty suunnitelma on minusta huono. Minusta Helsinginkatu, Vaasankatu ja Fleminginkatu alue on potentiaalisesti oikein hyvää "uusien keskustatoimintojen" aluetta, kunhan vaan läpikulkuliikenne saadaan paremmin kuriin. Siihen katusuunnittelun pitäisi nyt myös vastata. Nopeammalle läpiajolle sopivat sitten reitteinä esimerkiksi Sturenkatu ja Teollisuuskatu. Rauhallinen vaakasuorana hissinä toimiva raitioliikenne tukee hyvin alueen kehitystä.





> Minusta katusuunnitelmassa ja raitiolinjan 8 muutoksissa on menty Helsinginkadulla täysin metsään. Koko katusuunnittelun lähtökohta on epäonnistunut ja vanhentunut. Harjun alueella katutasossa ensisijaisena tavoitteena ei pidä olla, että ihmiset pääsevät liikkumaan mahdollisimman nopeasti alueen läpi. Sen sijaan tavoitteeksi pitää asettaa houkutteleva kaupunki, johon ihmiset haluavat pysähtyä ja jossa he haluavat viettää aikaa.
> 
> Kallion ja Harjun alue on vuosien aikana hiljalleen hiipunut liikepaikkana, vähän kuin monet pienet kaupunkikeskustat. Nyt kuitenkin trendi näyttää olevan voimakkaasti muuttumassa ja gentrifikaatio sekä rakentaminen lähiympäristössä auttaa tilannetta. Helsinginkatu on yksi alueen avainkatuja ja sen parantaminen on keskeistä ja raitioliikenne auttaa alueen elvyttämisessä, onhan ysikin jo tuonut alueelle lisää elämää. Nyt pitää olla vaan uskallusta tukea  elävää kaupunkia, sitä ei Helsingissä ole liikaa.
> 
> Minusta Helsinginkadulle Urheilutalon ja Kurvin välillä olisi syytä tehdä esimerkiksi seuraavia muutoksia alueen vetovoiman parantamiseksi.
> 
> 1) Helsinginkadun pohjoisreunan jalkakäytäviä levennetään voimakkaasti, kadun linjausta muutetaan ja katu muutetaan bulevardimaisemmaksi.
> 2) Kadulle lisätään pyöräkaistat
> 3) Helsinginkatua kavennetaan keskeiseltä osalta 1+1 kaistaiseksi, osalla matkaa raitiovaunukaistat ja autokaistat yhdistetään.
> ...


En nyt ihan tavoita logiikkaasi: Valitat itse Mannerheimintien ratikkaliikenteen nopeuttamista käsittelevässä ketujussa, että:"Ratikkamiehet haluavat alistaa kaiken autoliikenteen ratikkaliikenteelle Helsingissä" ja nyt sitten haluaisit poistaa autoliikennettä sellaiselta kadulta, jolla se (imho) ei edes ole ongelma. Samalla haluat huonontaa raitioliikenteen oloja nykyisestä juuri sellaisella kadulla, josta olisi mahdollisuus tehdä esimerkillistä katuympäristö Helsingissä.

Tein oman ehdotukseni kohdan B-B poikkileikkaukseksi Streetmixillä. KSV:n ehdotus vastaa tätä. Eli siis pysäköinti säilytetään molemmin puolin ja sijoitellaan puiden väliin. Jalkakäytävien leveys säilyy nykyisellään. Raitiotietä levennetään 20 cm 6,20 m -> 6,40 m, jotta saavutetaan riittävä sivutila autoliikenteeseen.

Fleminginkadun, Kustaankadun, Harjukadun ja Pengerkadun risteyksiin tehdään molemmin puolin raitiotietä 2,0 m leveät keskikorokkeet siten, että ajorata ja pyöräkaista siirtyvät sivulle ja puurivi ja pysäköinti poistetaan näiltä kohdilta. Suojatiet voisi tehdä muutaman metrin päähän risteyksistä siten, että keskikorokkeen ja risteävän ajoradan väliin mahtuu auto, ts. ryhmityskaista.

Jonkinlaisena esikuvana ehdotukselleni toimii Avenue de la Paix Strassbourgissa.

----------


## petteri

> En nyt ihan tavoita logiikkaasi: Valitat itse Mannerheimintien ratikkaliikenteen nopeuttamista käsittelevässä ketujussa, että:"Ratikkamiehet haluavat alistaa kaiken autoliikenteen ratikkaliikenteelle Helsingissä" ja nyt sitten haluaisit poistaa autoliikennettä sellaiselta kadulta, jolla se (imho) ei edes ole ongelma. Samalla haluat huonontaa raitioliikenteen oloja nykyisestä juuri sellaisella kadulla, josta olisi mahdollisuus tehdä esimerkillistä katuympäristö Helsingissä.


Minusta Helsinginkadun ongelma on, että se on liian leveä ja tällä hetkellä ei-houkuttelevasti rakennettu katu. Puolittaista autokatua keskellä tiheintä kaupunkia, jonka liikennemäärät eivät ole kovin korkeita. Kuitenkin kadun varressa on reilusti liiketilaa ja alueella suuri kehittymispotentiaali. Helsinginkadulla on viihtyvyysmielessä ongelmana kadun leveys ja meluisuus, jotka huonontavat Helsinginkadun houkuttelevuutta paljon ja estää Kallion ja Harjun alueen kehittymistä todelliseksi kaupunkeitaaksi.

Helsinginkadusta on todellakin mahdollista tehdä esimerkillistä katuympäristöä. Se onnistuu kun katua vallataan ihmisille ja palveluille. Kyse on toki myös valinnoista, mitä arvoa elävämmällä kaupungilla on, minusta paljonkin. Raitioliikenne sopii eläväiseen ympäristöön ihan hyvin, silloin kun raitioliikenne toimii ihmisille sopivalla nopeudella kävelyyn hyvin sopivilla alueilla. Esimerkkisi Avenue de la Paix näyttää minusta kuolleelta ympäristöltä, tuollainen ratkaisu voi sopia alueille, joissa ihmiset eivät halua oleskella, esimerkiksi Sturenkatu on ja pysyy ikuisesti kuolleena, mutta minusta Helsinginkadulla on paljon enemmän potentiaalia. Helsinginkadulla onkin syytä käyttää katusuunnittelussa rohkeasti ratkaisuja, jotka elvyttävät katuelämää. Ikävä kyllä ratikkojen pikarata ja katuympäristön korkea houkuttelevuus ovat Hesarilla vaihtoehtoisia valintoja, joista vain toinen voidaan saada kerralla.   

Pidemmällä aikajänteellä näkisin katujen valtaamisen elämälle mahdolliseksi myös esimerkiksi Hämeentiellä ja Töölössä. Ne ovat Helsinginkatua haastavampia, Helsinginkadun autoliikennehän on aika alueellista. Esimerkiksi Hämeentien, Runeberginkadun ja Mannerheimintien kehittäminen edellyttää minusta kuitenkin uusia pidemmän matkan nopeita yhteyksiä, kun vaihtoehtoisia katuja ei ole. Laaja Töölön metro Stadtbahn-tunnelina, keskustatunneli sekä autotunneli keskustasta Hakamäentielle mahdollistaisivat minusta nykyisten keskustan läpiajokatujen merkittävän rauhoittamisen. Minun tulevaisuudenvisiossani nopea liikenne kulkee kantakaupungissa maan alla tai kulkee eristettynä ja katutasossa kulkee sitten robottiratikoita ja robottiautoja ihmisille sopivalla nopeudella. Katujen varsilla on palveluja, toki kysynnän mukaan. Visioni kantakaupungissa on myös ydinkeskustan lisäksi muutamia pienalueita, jotka ovat niin houkuttelevia, että niille tullaan myös kauempaa viettämään aikaa.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Minusta Helsinginkadulle Urheilutalon ja Kurvin välillä olisi syytä tehdä esimerkiksi seuraavia muutoksia alueen vetovoiman parantamiseksi.
> 
> 1) Helsinginkadun pohjoisreunan jalkakäytäviä levennetään voimakkaasti, kadun linjausta muutetaan ja katu muutetaan bulevardimaisemmaksi.
> 2) Kadulle lisätään pyöräkaistat
> 3) Helsinginkatua kavennetaan keskeiseltä osalta 1+1 kaistaiseksi, osalla matkaa raitiovaunukaistat ja autokaistat yhdistetään.
> 4) Kasin pysäkkejä ei vähennetä.
> 5) Brahenkentän kohdalle rakennetaan koripallokenttien paikalle uusi liikerakennus, joka toimii myös kentän huoltotilana.
> 6) Harjutori nivelletään paremmin alueen osaksi.


7) Poistetaan kadun varrelta ja lähikaduilta juottoloita ja "hierontalaitoksia" jolloin känniääliöiden ja muiden hörhöjen määrä vähenee --> vetovoima paranee heti ilman mitään muita muutoksia (tämä vain oma mielipiteeni ja muut saavat vapaasti olla halutessaan toista mieltä).

----------


## petteri

> 7) Poistetaan kadun varrelta ja lähikaduilta juottoloita ja "hierontalaitoksia" jolloin känniääliöiden ja muiden hörhöjen määrä vähenee --> vetovoima paranee heti ilman mitään muita muutoksia (tämä vain oma mielipiteeni ja muut saavat vapaasti olla halutessaan toista mieltä).


Miten aiot tehdä tuollaisen muutoksen? Hallinnon mahtikäskylläkö? Tällä hetkellä alueen vuokrataso, myös monilla aika hyvillä paikoilla on niin matala, että jopa yhden naisen intiimipalveluyritykset pystyvät nuo vuokrat maksamaan.  Alueen palvelurakenne muuttuu, jos sen houkuttelevuus paranee ja samalla vuokrataso paremmilla paikoilla nousee.

Monissa paljon Helsinkiä pienemmissä kaupungeissa on ihan keskusta-alueilla ollut samanlaista ongelmaa. Sitä usein pyritty ratkaisemaan muuttamalla katuja paremmin kävelyyn ja oleskeluun sopiviksi sekä toki osin myös uusilla raitiolinjoilla, jotka kaupunkikeskusta oloissa on rakennettu usein merkittävästi kävelijoiden ehdoilla. Noilla lääkkeillä on monia epämiellyttäviksi läpikulkukaduiksi vajonneita pääkatuja elvytetty.

Minusta Helsinginkatu on tällä hetkellä aikamoisessa alennustilassa ja se johtuu osittain katujärjestelyistä, jotka karkoittavat ihmiset. Kunnollisella katuremontilla voitaisiin tehdä Helsinginkadun Pohjoisreunasta enemmän vaikka Pohjois-Espaa muistuttavaa ympäristöä.  Toki Helsinginkadulle jäisi katuremontinkin jälkeen raitio- ja autoliikennettä, mutta kadun henki voidaan silti muuttaa. Tietysti palvelurakenne olisi Harjun parhaillakin paikoilla aika erilainen kuin ytimessä. Minusta Helsinginkadun katuremontilla kannattaisi antaa vauhtia kehitykselle, jossa hieromalaitokset katoavat yhä syrjäisemmille sivukaduille. Karhupuistossa, Flemarilla ja Vaasankadullakin palvelurakenne on jo selvästi muuttumassa. Helsinginkadun remontin pitäisi nyt tukea ja vahvistaa tätä kehitystä, ei siitä niin pitkään ole kun Karhupuisto ja Piritori olivat rappiolla, sitten tehtiin vähän katuremonttia ja alueiden muutos sai vauhtia, nyt on sitten Hesarin vuoro

----------


## 339-DF

Tästä ketjusta tulikin tosi arvokas, sillä saimme nyt vihdoin tietää, millaisia ratikoita Petteri todellisuudessa haluaa. Sellaisia, jotka hissukseen nilkuttavat autoliikenteen lomassa lähinnä maskotin asemassa. Kiitos Petteri tästä selvennyksestä, ei tarvitse enää arvailla.

Ja Joukkoliikenne, se kulkee tunneliissa. MOT.

----------


## petteri

> Tästä ketjusta tulikin tosi arvokas, sillä saimme nyt vihdoin tietää, millaisia ratikoita Petteri todellisuudessa haluaa. Sellaisia, jotka hissukseen nilkuttavat autoliikenteen lomassa lähinnä maskotin asemassa. Kiitos Petteri tästä selvennyksestä, ei tarvitse enää arvailla.
> 
> Ja Joukkoliikenne, se kulkee tunneliissa. MOT.


Minä viihdyn elävässä kantakaupungissa, sellaisessa jossa on hyvä kävellä, olla ja liikkua. Toki kaikki alueet eivät ole samanlaisia, vaan on olemassa alueita ja katuja, joilla on potentiaalia kehittyä. Kallio-Harju on tärkein niistä. Muita, toki vähän vähemmän potentiaalisia ovat Keski-Töölö ja Freda.

Minusta Helsingin nykyisentyylinen raitioliikenne toimii ja palvelee ihan ok kantakaupungissa, jos se on kaupungissa maskotin asemassa, niin se on hyvä ja suosittu maskotti, joka kulkee jalankulkijoiden ehdoilla siellä missä kävelijöitä on paljon. Jalankulkijoita ei voi kadulta oikein laittaa maan alle eikä tunneliin rakentaa elävää kaupunkia, mutta jos katutason rajoitukset vaikuttavat liian kovilta, nopeampaa raide- ja autoliikennettä voidaan tunneloida ja tehdä siten kaduista rauhallisempia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tästä ketjusta tulikin tosi arvokas, sillä saimme nyt vihdoin tietää, millaisia ratikoita Petteri todellisuudessa haluaa.


Tunnelimafian 1960-lukulaista agendaa höystettynä muutamalla muotijutulla, kuten robottiauto. Motiivi paljastuu perusteluista, jotka ovat täysin päinvastaista sille, mitä viimeisen puolen vuosisadan aikana on nähty käytännön toimista ja niiden tuloksista.

Tunnelit luovat autiota ja kuollutta sekä usein sosiaalisesti ongelmallista kaupunkitilaa, joka kaupallisesti häviää kaupungin ulkopuolisille hypermarketeille ja retail parkeille. Sen sijaan autojen häätäminen niiden valtaamasta kävelyyn ja joukkoliikenteeseen tehdystä keskustasta palauttaa elävän, viihtyisän ja kaupallisesti menestyvän kaupungin. Ja parhaat tulokset saadaan tehokkaasti toimivalla raitiotiellä, joka on sekä houkutteleva että kapasiteetiltaan ja palvelutasoltaan riittävä tuomaan ihmiset kaupunkiin sekä töihin että asioimaan. Ja näistä syistä raitiotiestä puhutaankin kaupunkikehityshankkeena, ei liikennehankkeena.

Käytännön kokemukset ovat tietenkin myrkkyä niille, joiden intressi on päästä toteuttamaan kalleinta mahdollista kaupunkirakentamista, eli maanalaista rakentamista. Kuin myös niille, joiden intressi on ylläpitää autoilun pakkoa, jolla saadaan kahmituksi leijonanosa ihmisten kulutukseen käytettävissä olevista tuloista.

1960-luvulla vielä Smith-Polvisen tekemisen aikaan tunneleiden ja autoilun auvoisuuden argumentteihin uskottiin, kun ei ollut kokemusta siitä, etteivät luulot ja lupaukset pidä paikkaansa. Sääli vaikka tukholmalaisia, joilla oli rahaa toteuttaa autoilukeskustaa. Nyt kun betoni on tarpeeksi rapautunut, Slussenillekin pitää tehdä jotain. Mutta mennyttä ei takaisin saa.

Nykyään jopa kansa on sen verran valistunutta, ettei se usko tunnelimafian valheellisia perusteluita. Niinpä niitä ei julkisesti omalla nimellään kukaan enää uskallakaan esittää. Siksi kalliin rakentamisen ja autoilun edistäminen pitää viherpestä hankkeina, jotka muka edistävät kävelykeskustaa. Näinhän keskustatunneliakin pyritään myymään. Ja ovelin osa kampanjaa on juurikin raitioliikenteen rampauttaminen, jotta tunneli jäisi ainoaksi mahdolliseksi. Menestyksellähän tätäkin on Helsingissä toteutettu, kun liikennöinnin keskinopeus on kehittynyt alaspäin.

Eli onhan se ihan hirveätä, jos Hesari muuttuu eurooppalaiseksi raitiotiekaupunkiympäristöksi. Sitten ei enää kukaan usko edes puskista huutajaa, joka selittää, ettei se, mitä näette ja koette ole oikeasti totta ja mahdollista.

Antero

_[Tunnelimafia = tahot ja henkilöt, joiden intressi on rakentaa tunneleita, kenellä mistäkin syystä.]_

----------


## petteri

> Tunnelimafian 1960-lukulaista agendaa höystettynä muutamalla muotijutulla, kuten robottiauto. Motiivi paljastuu perusteluista, jotka ovat täysin päinvastaista sille, mitä viimeisen puolen vuosisadan aikana on nähty käytännön toimista ja niiden tuloksista.


Kun katsotaan Helsingin kantakaupunkia, nykyisentyyppinen ratikkaliikenne on suhteellisen hyvin onnistunut pitämään kaupunkia elävänä ja joukkoliikenteen käyttöasteen korkealla. Helsingissä on tällä hetkellä positiivisesti omaleimainen ja hyvä vaakasuoraan hissityyppiseen liikennöintiin perustuva liikenneväline.

Koska samalla kadulla ei samaan aikaan voi kulkea sekä helposti saavutettavaa vaakasuoraa hissiä että lujaa kulkevaa pikaratikkaa, pitää uskaltaa tehdä valintoja. Helsingissä ei kulje kantakaupungissa paljon lähibusseja, kuten monessa metrokaupungissa, vaan kantakaupungin lähiliikenne perustuu ratikoihin ja toivottavasti tulevaisuudessakin. Minusta Helsingin katuraitiolinjoja olisikin syytä entistä enemmän tulevaisuudessa vaakasuoran hissin suuntaan, vuorovälien tihentäminen ja kalustokoon pienentäminenkin, joka onnistuu sitten kun kuljettajat korvataan automaatiolla  ovat siihen hyviä lääkkeitä, sen jälkeen entistä useammilla reiteillä ollaan aikatauluttomassa liikenteessä.




> Tunnelit luovat autiota ja kuollutta sekä usein sosiaalisesti ongelmallista kaupunkitilaa, joka kaupallisesti häviää kaupungin ulkopuolisille hypermarketeille ja retail parkeille. Sen sijaan autojen häätäminen niiden valtaamasta kävelyyn ja joukkoliikenteeseen tehdystä keskustasta palauttaa elävän, viihtyisän ja kaupallisesti menestyvän kaupungin. Ja parhaat tulokset saadaan tehokkaasti toimivalla raitiotiellä, joka on sekä houkutteleva että kapasiteetiltaan ja palvelutasoltaan riittävä tuomaan ihmiset kaupunkiin sekä töihin että asioimaan. Ja näistä syistä raitiotiestä puhutaankin kaupunkikehityshankkeena, ei liikennehankkeena.


Minustakin lisää tilaa on syytä saada kaduilta kävelylle ja hitaalle ihmisten mukavuusalueella olevalle joukkoliikenteelle. Harjussa Helsinginkadulla minusta  se tarkoittaa kadun muuttamista nykyisestä läpiajorännistä paremmin ihmisille ja palveluille sopivaksi alueeksi. Ikävä kyllä kovaa alueen läpi jyräävä pikaratikka tekee kaupunkitilalle pahaa siinä kuin dieselinhajuiset bussikavalkaadit kuin voimakas autoliikennekin.  Olisi hienoa, jos Kurvi ja Keski-Töölökin vielä joskus saataisiin rauhoitettua eläviksi kaupunkikaduiksi, kaupungissa tarvitaan kuitenkin myös nopeampaa liikennettä ja autoliikenteelläkin on paikkansa, siksi myös tunneleihin kannattaa panostaa kantakaupungissa.




> Eli onhan se ihan hirveätä, jos Hesari muuttuu eurooppalaiseksi raitiotiekaupunkiympäristöksi. Sitten ei enää kukaan usko edes puskista huutajaa, joka selittää, ettei se, mitä näette ja koette ole oikeasti totta ja mahdollista.


Minusta on todella sääli jos Helsinginkadun, Harjun ja Kallion kehittämismahdollisuudet uhrataan pikaratikkauskovaisten läpikaahausalttarille. Se voi olla tuossa suitsutettua Eurooppalaista raitiotieympäristöä, mutta minusta Helsingissä on potentiaalia paljon parempaankin. Helsinki osoitti aikoinaan poikkeuksellista rohkeutta ylläpitämällä raitioliikenteen, jonka mittakaava on monilla alueilla kaupunkielämää tukeva. Se on Helsingin liikennejärjestelmän vahvuus, ei heikkous ja hissimainen liikennöintitapa tarjoaa tulevaisuudessa vieläkin parempia mahdollisuuksia tukea elävää kaupunkia, mutta se vaatii nyt samanlaista uskallusta kuin Helsingin päättäjillä oli 1960-luvulla heidän torpatessaan Smith-Polvisen moottorivisiot. Nyt uhkana eivät ole moottorikadut, vaan uudemmat moottorivisiot, joissa elävää kaupunkia ovat mahdollisimman lujaa katuja kaahaavat ratikat.

----------


## Tonxhu

> Kun katsotaan Helsingin kantakaupunkia, nykyisentyyppinen ratikkaliikenne on suhteellisen hyvin onnistunut pitämään kaupunkia elävänä ja joukkoliikenteen käyttöasteen korkealla. Helsingissä on tällä hetkellä positiivisesti omaleimainen ja hyvä vaakasuoraan hissityyppiseen liikennöintiin perustuva liikenneväline.
> 
> Koska samalla kadulla ei samaan aikaan voi kulkea sekä helposti saavutettavaa vaakasuoraa hissiä että lujaa kulkevaa pikaratikkaa, pitää uskaltaa tehdä valintoja. Helsingissä ei kulje kantakaupungissa paljon lähibusseja, kuten monessa metrokaupungissa, vaan kantakaupungin lähiliikenne perustuu ratikoihin ja toivottavasti tulevaisuudessakin. Minusta Helsingin katuraitiolinjoja olisikin syytä entistä enemmän tulevaisuudessa vaakasuoran hissin suuntaan, vuorovälien tihentäminen ja kalustokoon pienentäminenkin, joka onnistuu sitten kun kuljettajat korvataan automaatiolla  ovat siihen hyviä lääkkeitä, sen jälkeen entistä useammilla reiteillä ollaan aikatauluttomassa liikenteessä.


Why fix it if it ain't broken? Jos järjestelmä on jo nyt lähes kuin minivaakasuorahissi, niin miksi siitä täytyisi tehdä minivaakasuorahissi? Kyseinen muutos ei toisi joukkoliikennejärjestelmään mitään hyödyllistä tai uutta. Mielestäni pikaraitiotiemäinen liikenne ja raitiotie kävelyalueella eivät ole toisiaan poissulkevia. Varsinkaan kun Helsinginkadulla on ihan riittävästi tilaa kaikille liikenteen muodoille.




> Minustakin lisää tilaa on syytä saada kaduilta kävelylle ja hitaalle ihmisten mukavuusalueella olevalle joukkoliikenteelle. Harjussa Helsinginkadulla minusta  se tarkoittaa kadun muuttamista nykyisestä läpiajorännistä paremmin ihmisille ja palveluille sopivaksi alueeksi. Ikävä kyllä kovaa alueen läpi jyräävä pikaratikka tekee kaupunkitilalle pahaa siinä kuin dieselinhajuiset bussikavalkaadit kuin voimakas autoliikennekin.  Olisi hienoa, jos Kurvi ja Keski-Töölökin vielä joskus saataisiin rauhoitettua eläviksi kaupunkikaduiksi, kaupungissa tarvitaan kuitenkin myös nopeampaa liikennettä ja autoliikenteelläkin on paikkansa, siksi myös tunneleihin kannattaa panostaa kantakaupungissa.


A) Millä tavalla moderni raitiotie tekee pahaa kaupunkielämälle samalla tavalla kuin liiallinen moottoriajoneuvoliikenne? 
Sitä paitsi, Helsingissä on mahdollista tehdä elävää kaupunkiympäristöä ilman autotunneleita, ja jos Hesarilla muutenkin on niin minimaalisesti autoliikennettä, niin B) mihin se tarvitsisi tunneleita? C) Mihin kantakaupungissa tarvitaan nopeampaa autoliikennettä?
Vastaukset: A) ei mitenkään. B) ei mihinkään. C) ei mihinkään.




> Minusta on todella sääli jos Helsinginkadun, Harjun ja Kallion kehittämismahdollisuudet uhrataan pikaratikkauskovaisten läpikaahausalttarille.


Mikä onkin kaikista todennäköisin skenaario aikana jolloin raitiotieliikenteen keskinopeus on laskenut, pikaraitiotietäkin on olemassa vain bussilinjana, ja kaikki liikenteeseen käytettävät rahat menevät metrotunneleiden rakentamiseen. Ja keitä ovat "pikaratikkauskovaiset"? Kaikki ne joiden mielestä joukkoliikenteen tulisi toimia hyvin ja luotettavasti? Voi ei, nehän ovat vain kaikki joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät.




> Se voi olla tuossa suitsutettua Eurooppalaista raitiotieympäristöä, mutta minusta Helsingissä on potentiaalia paljon parempaankin.


Parempaan kenelle? Miksi se olisi parempaa? 




> Helsinki osoitti aikoinaan poikkeuksellista rohkeutta ylläpitämällä raitioliikenteen, jonka mittakaava on monilla alueilla kaupunkielämää tukeva. Se on Helsingin liikennejärjestelmän vahvuus, ei heikkous ja hissimainen liikennöintitapa tarjoaa tulevaisuudessa vieläkin parempia mahdollisuuksia tukea elävää kaupunkia, mutta se vaatii nyt samanlaista uskallusta kuin Helsingin päättäjillä oli 1960-luvulla heidän torpatessaan Smith-Polvisen moottorivisiot. Nyt uhkana eivät ole moottorikadut, vaan uudemmat moottorivisiot, joissa elävää kaupunkia ovat mahdollisimman lujaa katuja kaahaavat ratikat.


On kyllä _todella uskaliasta_ että liikennejärjestelmän status quoa ei muuteta ollenkaan!

----------


## petteri

> Why fix it if it ain't broken? Jos järjestelmä on jo nyt lähes kuin minivaakasuorahissi, niin miksi siitä täytyisi tehdä minivaakasuorahissi? Kyseinen muutos ei toisi joukkoliikennejärjestelmään mitään hyödyllistä tai uutta. Mielestäni pikaraitiotiemäinen liikenne ja raitiotie kävelyalueella eivät ole toisiaan poissulkevia. Varsinkaan kun Helsinginkadulla on ihan riittävästi tilaa kaikille liikenteen muodoille.


Minusta pikaraitioratkaisu ja hyvin kävelyyn sopiva sekaliikenneratkaisu ovat Helsinginkadulla vaihtoehtoja, molempia ei voida saada samaan aikaan.

Minusta Helsinginkadulla on kyse valinnasta, halutaanko kadun näyttävän tulevaisuudessa enemmän tältä (Bahnhofstrasse Zurich):

http://www.picsfrom.com/oneadmin/_fi...sse-zurich.jpg

vai tältä (Avenue de la Paix, Strassbourg):

http://www.crdp-strasbourg.fr/data/a...hr/image26.jpg

Ylempi ratkaisu on vanha raitiotie joka on modernisoitu kevyen liikenteen ja elävän kaupungin ehdoilla, jälkimmäisessä on kadulle rakennettu monien foorumilaisten ihannoimaa nopeaa ratikkarataa. Minusta Helsinginkadusta kannattaisi kehittää Kallion näyteikkuna, joka houkuttaa pysähtymään. Minusta hyvin nopeasti kasvava Helsingin seutu pystyy ylläpitämään toisenkin urbaanialueen ydinkeskustan lisäksi, joka toki olisi luonteeltaan aika erilainen. Se vaatii kyllä rohkeutta tukea Helsinginkadun, Harjun ja Kallion kehittymistä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Hesari on sen verran leveä, että kyllä Kurvista Oopperalle saakka tuo Petterin alempi kuvalinkki passaisi paremmin. Muutaman korttelin matkalta, Harjukadulta Kaarlenkadulle, pitää kieltää pysäköinnit kadunvarsilta tai ainakin vähentää paikkoja järjestämällä muutaman taskun puurivien lomaan. Mutta mieluummin kunnollinen pyöräkaista kuin parin hassun pysäköintipaikan säilyttäminen.

----------


## petteri

> Hesari on sen verran leveä, että kyllä Kurvista Oopperalle saakka tuo Petterin alempi kuvalinkki passaisi paremmin.


Kuinka pikanttia pikaratikkatodellisuutta, ihmisistä tyhjät kadut ja niillä vauhdikkaasti huristavat ratikat. Liikennettä kiireisille lähiöihmisille, joille kaupunki on vain hidaste matkalla töistä kotiin.

----------


## hylje

Pointti taisi olla että Helsinginkadulla on kyllä tilaa molemmille. Ja leveyden puolesta on.

Helsinginkadun ympäristö on jo nykyisellään korkeimmasta päästä mitä helsinkiläiseen rakennustehokkuuteen tulee. Jos sinne pitää saada lisää ihmisiä, ne tulevat pääsääntöisesti muualta. Jalankulkuetäisyydellekkään ei ihan älyttömiä rakennusmassoja mahdu, lähinnä Teollisuuskadun liikennevihreän voisi rakentaa. Eli lisäporukka tulee sinne muualta. Liikennetarjonnan kannalta siis joukkoliikenteellä, käytännössä kasin ratikalla. Kasin parantaminen on yksi tärkeä kohta Helsinginkadun elävöittäjän agendaa, etenkin kun se ei katutilan tarpeeltaan ole muita keinoja poissulkeva.

----------


## Tonxhu

> Minusta pikaraitioratkaisu ja hyvin kävelyyn sopiva sekaliikenneratkaisu ovat Helsinginkadulla vaihtoehtoja, molempia ei voida saada samaan aikaan.
> 
> Minusta Helsinginkadulla on kyse valinnasta, halutaanko kadun näyttävän tulevaisuudessa enemmän tältä (Bahnhofstrasse Zurich):
> 
> http://www.picsfrom.com/oneadmin/_fi...sse-zurich.jpg
> 
> vai tältä (Avenue de la Paix, Strassbourg):
> 
> http://www.crdp-strasbourg.fr/data/a...hr/image26.jpg
> ...


Miksi juuri Helsinginkadun täytyisi olla (raitio)kävelykatu? Harjua voisi kehittää myös muuttamalla Vaasankatu kävelykaduksi. Saavutettavuus olisi yhtä mainio, mutta koko helsingin raitioteitä ei tarvitsisi muuttaa hisseiksi. Suurin osa kyseisen alueen ihmisistä kulkee kuitenkin varmaankin Kurvin läpi, ja siksi sitä voisi kehittää jalankulkijalle sopivammaksi, mikä toimisi mielestäni paremmin näyteikkunana Kalliolle ja Harjulle. Etenkin ruuhka-aikaan Hämeentien bussiarmada ja onnettomat yhdistetyt kävely- ja pyörätiet ovat surkea yhdistelmä. 

Sitäpaitsi minun on vaikea ymmärtää miksi juuri Hesarin seutua täytyisi elävöittää. Länsimetron myötä Matinkylä ym. kylät metroradan varressa ovat varmasti yhtä mainioita kohteita kehittämiselle/elävöittämiselle kuin Harju. Lähiöissähän suurin osa pääkaupunkiseudun ihmisistä kuitenkin asuu.

Huomauttaisin myös että "kevyt liikenne"/SCAFT on 1970 -luvun autokeskeisen liikennesuunnittelun helmiä, ja siten auttamattomasti vanhentunutta. Zürichin Bahnhofstrasse on suunniteltu etenkin kävelijän, eikä kevyen liikenteen ehdoilla. Kaikelle liikenteelle on paikkansa, ja Helsinginkadulla kaikille niistä on ihan tarpeeksi tilaa. Bahnhofstrasse on sitäpaitsi kymmenen metriä kapeampi kuin Helsinginkatu, mikä osaltaan varmasti helpottaa mittakaavan sovittamista kävelijälle suotuisaksi.




> Hesari on sen verran leveä, että kyllä Kurvista Oopperalle saakka tuo Petterin alempi kuvalinkki passaisi paremmin. Muutaman korttelin matkalta, Harjukadulta Kaarlenkadulle, pitää kieltää pysäköinnit kadunvarsilta tai ainakin vähentää paikkoja järjestämällä muutaman taskun puurivien lomaan. Mutta mieluummin kunnollinen pyöräkaista kuin parin hassun pysäköintipaikan säilyttäminen.


Mielestäni Helsinginkatu tulisi nähdä juurikin leveytensä vuoksi ennemminkin liikkumistilana kuin pysähtymispaikkana. On kuitenkin huomattava että Helsingillä on historiaa huonojen pyöräteiden kanssa, ja leveät jalkakäytävät eivät itsessään ole houkuttelevia. Minusta olisi mukava nähdä että Helsinginkadulla kokeiltaisiin esimerkiksi kuvioitua kiveystä jalkakäytävällä, ja etenkin valaistuksen suhteen voitaisiin kokeilla jotain aivan uutta.

----------


## hmikko

> Sitäpaitsi minun on vaikea ymmärtää miksi juuri Hesarin seutua täytyisi elävöittää. Länsimetron myötä Matinkylä ym. kylät metroradan varressa ovat varmasti yhtä mainioita kohteita kehittämiselle/elävöittämiselle kuin Harju. Lähiöissähän suurin osa pääkaupunkiseudun ihmisistä kuitenkin asuu.


Kehittäminen ei tässä suhteessa ole kylläkään nollasummapeliä. Molempia varmasti tarvitaan, ja toisaalta Matinkylää ei voi muuttaa eläväksi kaupungiksi millään katu/kaistaremontilla, kun liiketilat on muurattu Ison Omenan sisuksiin ja lähitulevaisuus näyttää olevan lisää samaa. Metroaseman ympärille on kehkeytymässä todella kolkkoja jalankulkuympäristöjä.

Noista kuviollisista kiveyksistä sun muista sen verran, että niitä soisi keskitettävän sinne, missä elävällä katuympäristöllä on edes jotain realistisia mahdollisuuksia toteutua. Nyt niitä tehdään sinne, missä kaavaselostukseen on kirjattu elävä kaupunki ja korkeatasoinen jalankulku tjsp., vaikka samassa kaavassa tiheyden ja liike/työtilojen puute ei muuten mahdollista elävyyttä. Uudet hienot kiveykset sun muut ovat autiona muutamaa parkkeerattua autoa ilahduttamassa. Mm. Salmisaaren uusien toimistotalojen ympäristöön (monista lähiöistä puhumattakaan) panostettiin aika lailla jalankulkijoiden määrään nähden. Monesti oikeasti elävissä paikoissa on sitten kuluneet asvaltit ja kapeat jalkakäytävät.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Kehittäminen ei tässä suhteessa ole kylläkään nollasummapeliä. Molempia varmasti tarvitaan, ja toisaalta Matinkylää ei voi muuttaa eläväksi kaupungiksi millään katu/kaistaremontilla, kun liiketilat on muurattu Ison Omenan sisuksiin ja lähitulevaisuus näyttää olevan lisää samaa. Metroaseman ympärille on kehkeytymässä todella kolkkoja jalankulkuympäristöjä.
> 
> Noista kuviollisista kiveyksistä sun muista sen verran, että niitä soisi keskitettävän sinne, missä elävällä katuympäristöllä on edes jotain realistisia mahdollisuuksia toteutua. Nyt niitä tehdään sinne, missä kaavaselostukseen on kirjattu elävä kaupunki ja korkeatasoinen jalankulku tjsp., vaikka samassa kaavassa tiheyden ja liike/työtilojen puute ei muuten mahdollista elävyyttä. Uudet hienot kiveykset sun muut ovat autiona muutamaa parkkeerattua autoa ilahduttamassa. Mm. Salmisaaren uusien toimistotalojen ympäristöön (monista lähiöistä puhumattakaan) panostettiin aika lailla jalankulkijoiden määrään nähden. Monesti oikeasti elävissä paikoissa on sitten kuluneet asvaltit ja kapeat jalkakäytävät.


Kyllä Piispansillalla Ison Omenan toisella puolella on talojen kivijaloissa jonkin verran liiketiloja, muunmuassa sushi-ravitola ja joitain pankkien/asuntojen välittäjien tiloja ja Ison Omenan puolella on parikin liiketilaa, joihin pääsee suoraan kadulta sisään (esimerkiksi R-kioski). Joten siinä mielessä tuo ei täysin pidä paikkaansa. Kyllä niitä jalankulkijoitakin Piispansillalla kulkee parhaimmillaan ihan kohtuullisessa määrin. Ei minusta Piispansilta mitenkään toivoton paikka ole.

----------


## hmikko

> Kyllä Piispansillalla Ison Omenan toisella puolella on talojen kivijaloissa jonkin verran liiketiloja, muunmuassa sushi-ravitola ja joitain pankkien/asuntojen välittäjien tiloja ja Ison Omenan puolella on parikin liiketilaa, joihin pääsee suoraan kadulta sisään (esimerkiksi R-kioski). Joten siinä mielessä tuo ei täysin pidä paikkaansa. Kyllä niitä jalankulkijoitakin Piispansillalla kulkee parhaimmillaan ihan kohtuullisessa määrin. Ei minusta Piispansilta mitenkään toivoton paikka ole.


Juu onhan niitä, mutta tuosta tilanteesta on hyvin pitkä matka kaupunkiin.

----------


## sebastin

hmm mitenhän keskustan liikennejärjestelyt tekisi jos Fredrikinkatu Kamppi-Bulevardi välillä joukkoliikenne- ja kävelykatu. Liian pitkään jahkattu kiskoja sille pätkälle.

Raitiolinja kasia kehitetään myös kehittämällä muita poikittaislinjoja  :Smile:  Myös ympyrälinja tulee säilyttää. Ja arvatenkin Jätkäsaaren linjat heiluvat, ei sinne kaikkien linjojen tarvitse mennä. Ns. Töölön metron ja Laajasalon linjaston yhteydessä tulee varmasti tarkastelluksi pikaraitiovaihtoehto, eli projektit yhdistetään. Pintarataa ja sitähän voi Kuusitie-Pasila-Mäkelänkatu linjan pohjoispuolella olla sinne tänne ja tonne. Helsinki on luvannut raideyhteyttä niin Viikkiin, milloin lentokentälle ja Laajasaloon myös. Mutta ei siltaa Laajasaloon aivan ensimmäisenä kannata rakentaa. Ja autokaistat tulevat vielä keskusteluun.

Kun nämä ovat selvillä on kantakaupungin liikenne taas hieman selkeämpi.

----------


## iiko

> Helsinginkadun itäpäästä on valmistunut liikennesuunnitelmaluonnos. Pyöräkaistajärjestelyjä ja raitioliikenteen parannuksia. Siellä ovatkin kiskot sellaisessa kunnossa, että on jo korkea aika!
> 
> http://www.hel.fi/hel2/ksv/Liitteet/..._ksv_forum.pdf


Palataanpa tähän aiheeseen taas, kun Hesarilla on jo jotain valmiina: Useampana päivänä olen ihmetellyt Hesarin alussa olevaa koroketta, jossa on kavennus toisessa päässä. Itse olen koko ajan luullut, että rakennusfirma on mogannut ja laittanut korokkeen peilikuvana. Olen nimittäin koko ajan luullut, että sen kavennuksen olisi pitänyt olla ryhmittymiskaista Pengerkadulle. Mutta nyt kun katsoin suunnitelmaa, niin kas vain, ihan suunnitelman mukaanhan se on rakennettu. En vaan muuten ymmärrä ko. kavennuksen ideaa, mutta ehkä olen tyhmä. Tällaiselta siinä siis näyttää:

----------


## j-lu

Hesarille, Rautatiesillan kohdalla, rakennetaan raitiovaunukiskojen väliin aitaa. Osaako joku sanoa, mikä on kaupunkikuvaa rumentavan kuningasidean taustalla? Että spårat ymmärtävät pysyä omilla kiskoillaan?

----------


## 339-DF

> Hesarille, Rautatiesillan kohdalla, rakennetaan raitiovaunukiskojen väliin aitaa. Osaako joku sanoa, mikä on kaupunkikuvaa rumentavan kuningasidean taustalla? Että spårat ymmärtävät pysyä omilla kiskoillaan?


Veikkaisin, että sillä estetään ihmisten holtiton juoksentelu kadun yli paikassa, jossa kuljettajan näkyvyys on heikko sillan pilareiden vuoksi.




> Palataanpa tähän aiheeseen taas, kun Hesarilla on jo jotain valmiina: Useampana päivänä olen ihmetellyt Hesarin alussa olevaa koroketta, jossa on kavennus toisessa päässä.


Minäkin vähän ihmettelen sitä. Suunnitteluvaiheessa ehdotimme kanssaharrastajan kanssa, että koroke jatkuisi leveänä koko matkan, kun sille on tilaa. Se olisi samalla toiminut poikkeustilanteissa pysäkkikorokkeena ilman että paikalle on tuotava siirrettävää koroketta, kuten aina tehdään silloin, kun tämä pysäkki otetaan käyttöön. Vastaus oli, että ei tarvitse. Eli kai se sitten on parempi tuoda ne tilapäiset korokkeet siihen joka kerta.

Muilta osin tuo uusi rataosuus on hyvin onnistunut. Kovin hitaasti vaunut siinä ajavat vielä. Ehkä siksi että siellähän on valot vilkulla, joten aikataulusta ollaan reippaasti edellä, kun ei pysähdellä koko ajan.

----------


## petteri

> Muilta osin tuo uusi rataosuus on hyvin onnistunut. Kovin hitaasti vaunut siinä ajavat vielä. Ehkä siksi että siellähän on valot vilkulla, joten aikataulusta ollaan reippaasti edellä, kun ei pysähdellä koko ajan.


Helsinginkadun katuremontissa on ollut yhtenä tavoitteena saada ajonopeuksia alas, jotta kadusta tulisi turvallisempi. Kadun rakenteellisen nopeuden alentaminen vaikuttanee hidastavasti myös raitiovaunuihin.

----------


## late-

> Helsinginkadun katuremontissa on ollut yhtenä tavoitteena saada ajonopeuksia alas, jotta kadusta tulisi turvallisempi.


Miksiköhän tästä ei löydy mainintaa kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan päätöksen perustelutekstistä? Raitiovaunuliikenteen nopeuttaminen siellä kyllä mainitaan.

----------


## petteri

> Miksiköhän tästä ei löydy mainintaa kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan päätöksen perustelutekstistä? Raitiovaunuliikenteen nopeuttaminen siellä kyllä mainitaan.


Se johtuu siitä, että nykyään jalankulkuturvallisuuden parantaminen, kevyen liikenteen sujuvuuden edistäminen ja ajonopeuksien tiputtaminen on täysin luonnollinen osa koko kantakaupungin liikennesuunnittelua toisin kuin muutama vuosikymmen sitten. Muita kuin aivan vilkkaimpia läpiajokatuja uudistettaessa käytetään yleisesti erilaisia keinoja, joilla nopeudet pysyvät kurissa ja kaahaaminen vaikeutuu. Tuota periaatetta ei kirjata jokaiseen hankkeeseen erikseen, mutta se vaikuttaa taustalla ja paljon. Ajoneuvoliikenteen tahdin hidastaminen paremmin kevyelle liikenteelle sopivaksi hidastaa myös raitiovaunuja, jos hidastusta ei jotenkin pystytä kompensoimaan.

Merkittävä syy, miksi Helsingin raitioliikenne ei ole viime vuosikymmeninä nopeutunut kehittämistöistä huolimatta on, että kantakaupungin liikenneympäristöä on koko ajan hiljalleen muutettu kohde kohteelta pienin askelin kevyelle liikenteelle turvallisemmaksi ja samalla ajoneuvo- ja raitioliikenteelle hitaammaksi.

----------


## j-lu

Petteri laittaa nyt aika ronskisti omia levitteitä leivän päälle. Se on varmasti totta, että liikenneympäristöä pyritään muokkaamaan suuntaan, jossa näkemät ja kaistanleveydet vastaavat paremmin kadun luokitusta ja tehtävää. Ja näin, vaikka sitä ei erikseen jokaisessa projektissa tavoitteeksi mainita. Varsinkin kevyen liikenteen ja asuinviihtyisyyden kannalta on suurehko ongelma, että Helsingin kantakaupungissa moni katu on leveydeltään moottoritieluokkaa, vaikka sillä on 40 km/h nopeusrajoitus. Liikennevalvontaa ei ole ja nopeudet ovat ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella keskimäärin 10-15 kilometriä tunnissa kovempia mitä rajoitus edellyttäisi. Tämä nostaa paitsi melutasoa, tekee myös melko mahdottomaksi tai ainakin erittäin vaaralliseksi liikkua pyörällä ajoradalla.

Raitiovaunujen nopeuteen tuolla ei kuitenkaan ole käytännössä mitään vaikutusta, koska raitiovaunut eivät nytkään ajele ylinopeutta ja niiden liikennöintiin varattu tila on viime vuosina pikemminkin kasvanut kuin kaventunut. Näin käy myös Hesarilla.

----------


## petteri

> Raitiovaunujen nopeuteen tuolla ei kuitenkaan ole käytännössä mitään vaikutusta, koska raitiovaunut eivät nytkään ajele ylinopeutta ja niiden liikennöintiin varattu tila on viime vuosina pikemminkin kasvanut kuin kaventunut. Näin käy myös Hesarilla.


Kyllä yleinen liikenteenrytmin hidastuminen ja jalankulkijoiden kulkemisen helpottuminen vaikuttaa myös raitioliikenteen nopeuteen. Helsingissä on vaikea tehdä aikamatkaa 30-40 vuoden taakse, mutta suosittelen tutustumismatkaa vaikka Prahaan, jossa Namesti Republikyn nurkkia lukuunottamatta suuri osa kaduista on yhä suomalaisittain kaventamatta. Raitioliikenne on selvästi sujuvampaa, kun jalankulkijoita ei ole huomioitu yhtä hyvin kuin Helsingissä ja katuja eikä risteyksiä ole yhtä usein kavennettu nopeuksien alentamiseksi.

Liikenneympäristön muutoksissa nimenomaan pienet vaikutukset kumuloituvat, esimerkiksi sillä väistääkö raitiovaunu todella suojatiellä jalankulkijoita tai valmistautuu väistämään on iso merkitys kun hidastuksia on riittävästi. Liikenneympäristö ja -kulttuuri ja nopeusrajoitukset taas vaikuttaa siihen, miten hyvin jalankulkijat pystyvät pitämään muuta liikennettä vastaan puolensa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:11 ----------

Tässä kaksi kuvaa paikasta, jossa on tapahtunut suurin muutos eikä se ole tapahtunut yhtenä päivänä, vaan monessa vaiheessa.

http://jlf.fi/attachments/f17/178d11...tatieasema.jpg

http://www.vastavalo.fi/albums/userp...okatu_0001.jpg

Vähän pienempiä liikenneympäristön muutoksia on tehty samana aikana siellä täällä, yksittäiset muutokset vaikuttavat pieniltä, mutta niiden kokonaisvaikutus on valtava.

----------


## late-

> Kyllä yleinen liikenteenrytmin hidastuminen ja jalankulkijoiden kulkemisen helpottuminen vaikuttaa myös raitioliikenteen nopeuteen.


Olet siitä taitava retorikko, että kirjoituksissasi on totuutta mukana enemmän kuin siteeksi. Liikenteen yleisen tahdin rauhoittumisella on lähes varmasti ollut vaikutusta myös raitioliikenteen nopeuteen. Hesarin remontin tapauksessa on kuitenkin niin, että lähtökohtana on ollut parantaa raitioliikenteen sujuvuutta. Lähtötilannehan oli jo nykyisen liikennekäyttäytymisen mukainen ja raitiotien prioriteettia kadulla nostettiin siitä.

Laajemminkaan raitioliikenteen ei liikenteen nopeuksien yleisestä alentumisesta huolimatta tarvitse olla niin hidasta kuin se Helsingissä nyt on. Ranskalaisissa raitiotiekaupungeissa liikenteen rytmi ei olennaisesti poikkea meistä ja raitiotiet ovat silti nopeampia, joskaan eivät nopeimpia mahdollisia. Münchenin raitiotie on jo erittäin ripeä, eikä siellä liikenne keskustassa ja äskettäin uusituilla katuosuuksilla poikkea ratkaisevasti Helsingistä. Vanhemmat pääkadut ovat rujompia, mutta raitioliikenteen nopeus on niillä sama kuin uudemmilla kaduilla.

----------


## Tonxhu

> Kyllä yleinen liikenteenrytmin hidastuminen ja jalankulkijoiden kulkemisen helpottuminen vaikuttaa myös raitioliikenteen nopeuteen. Helsingissä on vaikea tehdä aikamatkaa 30-40 vuoden taakse, mutta suosittelen tutustumismatkaa vaikka Prahaan, jossa Namesti Republikyn nurkkia lukuunottamatta suuri osa kaduista on yhä suomalaisittain kaventamatta. Raitioliikenne on selvästi sujuvampaa, kun jalankulkijoita ei ole huomioitu yhtä hyvin kuin Helsingissä ja katuja eikä risteyksiä ole yhtä usein kavennettu nopeuksien alentamiseksi.
> 
> Liikenneympäristön muutoksissa nimenomaan pienet vaikutukset kumuloituvat, esimerkiksi sillä väistääkö raitiovaunu todella suojatiellä jalankulkijoita tai valmistautuu väistämään on iso merkitys kun hidastuksia on riittävästi. Liikenneympäristö ja -kulttuuri ja nopeusrajoitukset taas vaikuttaa siihen, miten hyvin jalankulkijat pystyvät pitämään muuta liikennettä vastaan puolensa.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:11 ----------
> 
> Tässä kaksi kuvaa paikasta, jossa on tapahtunut suurin muutos eikä se ole tapahtunut yhtenä päivänä, vaan monessa vaiheessa.
> 
> http://jlf.fi/attachments/f17/178d11...tatieasema.jpg
> ...


Korrelaatio ei tarkoita kausaalisuutta. Eiköhän Prahassa raitiotieliikenteen sujuvuus johdu ihan muista syistä kuin jalankulkijoista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Hesarille, Rautatiesillan kohdalla, rakennetaan raitiovaunukiskojen väliin aitaa. Osaako joku sanoa, mikä on kaupunkikuvaa rumentavan kuningasidean taustalla? Että spårat ymmärtävät pysyä omilla kiskoillaan?


Kävin katsomassa tuota aitaa. Sepä onkin aikamoisen massiivinen tekele. Olin kuvitellut sen matalammaksi. Mutta ei kai se matala aita sitten estä jalankulkijoita riittävästi.

Onkohan kellään käsitystä siitä, milloin on tarkoitus tehdä loput Hesarista eli KaarlenkatuSturenkatu -väli ja ennen kaikkea se Brahiksen keskuspysäkki?

----------


## petteri

> Olet siitä taitava retorikko, että kirjoituksissasi on totuutta mukana enemmän kuin siteeksi. Liikenteen yleisen tahdin rauhoittumisella on lähes varmasti ollut vaikutusta myös raitioliikenteen nopeuteen. Hesarin remontin tapauksessa on kuitenkin niin, että lähtökohtana on ollut parantaa raitioliikenteen sujuvuutta. Lähtötilannehan oli jo nykyisen liikennekäyttäytymisen mukainen ja raitiotien prioriteettia kadulla nostettiin siitä.


Hesarin remontissa on ollut useita osin toisilleen ristiriitaisia tavoitteita: pyöräily, jalankulku, kaupunkikuva, huippunopeuksien alentaminen ja raitioliikenteen nopeus sekä sujuvuus. Melkeinpä kaikkea kaikille. Ei Helsinginkadun remonttia yksinomaan raitioliikenteen ehdoilla ole tehty.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Hesarille, Rautatiesillan kohdalla, rakennetaan raitiovaunukiskojen väliin aitaa. Osaako joku sanoa, mikä on kaupunkikuvaa rumentavan kuningasidean taustalla? Että spårat ymmärtävät pysyä omilla kiskoillaan?


Mainitut aidat olivat yksi toimenpide raitiolinjan 8 kehittämissuunnitelmassa. Itse luulin, että koko aita-asia olisi jo unohdettu, mutta näyttävästi nelisen vuotta raportin julkaisemisesta ollaan päästy vihdoin toteutukseen. Tarkoitus on tosiaan estää jalankulkijoiden yllättävät kadun ylitykset siltapilareiden tuntumassa, joskaan tämä ei ole koskaan ollut mikään suuri ongelma mainitussa paikassa. Nyt olisi syytä laittaa samalla sillan ajolangan ripustus sellaiseen kuntoon, että ratikka voi alittaa sillan hidastamatta. Näin rakennettavista aidoista otettaisiin maksimaalinen hyöty irti.

----------


## j-lu

^ Ei varmasti ole suuri ongelma, kun sillan alla ajoradan ylittäminen ei oikaise käytännössä mihinkään. Kevyt liikenne Vauhtitietä pitkin on yli 90 prosenttisesti pyöräilyä. Pyöräilijöillä ei ole syytä ylittää ajorataa sillan alla. Lisäksi tuossa sillalla on helsinkiläisittäin verrattain hyvät reitit sillan yli, eli kiertämistä ei tule nimeksikään jos nyt onkin menossa Diakonissalaitokselta Vauhtitien suuntaan tai päinvastoin.

Mulla on tosta aidasta sellainen fiilis, että se tulee aiheuttamaan enemmän onnettomuuksia kuin ehkäisee niitä. Ihan perustuen siihen, että minkä sorttista porukkaa tuosta kohtaa katua mahdollisesti ylittää. Diakonissalaitoksen asuntolan lisäksi viereisen Vauhtitien varressa on perinteisesti ollut epävirallisempia majoituksia. Tolla porukalla ei suunta aina ole selvillä, eikä siinä aidat auta.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Tulin jutelleeksi tästä linjastosuunnittelijan kanssa, ja kuulema Hesarin remontti on jo nyt (vaikka se on vielä kesken ja autoja kiskoilla) nopeuttanut ajoaikoja niin, että yksin sen ansiosta aikataulusta saa minuutin pois.

Tämä näin reaalimaailman huomiona siihen, miten infran pienet parannukset hyvin tehtynä oikeasti parantavat infraa ja nopeuttavat ajoaikoja. Ei siinä ole mitään mahdotonta, vaan se pitää vaan tehdä. Toki vaatii raskaan ja sekavan organisaation vähittäistä ohjaamista oikeaan suuntaan, että tälläistä kyetään tekemään. Sitä työtä tässä on viime vuodet tehty, ja kun vaan jatketaan niin tilanne pikkuhiljaa paranee.

----------


## Knightrider

> Tämä näin reaalimaailman huomiona siihen, miten infran pienet parannukset hyvin tehtynä oikeasti parantavat infraa ja nopeuttavat ajoaikoja.


Ja kaiken lisäksi maksavat itsensä takaisin, toisin kuin hukkaputket.

----------


## 339-DF

Ennen kuin joku ehtii paikalle sanomaan, ettei yhdellä minuutilla ole mitään merkitystä eikä kellään saa olla niin kiire, niin tyrmään tuon jo valmiiksi. Minuutti on oikeasti paljon. Jos tyypillinen ratikkamatka on luokkaa 10 min, merkitsee minuutin vähennys 10 % lyhentymistä.

Jos kierrosajasta saadaan 2 min pois, sekin on paljon. Se ei vielä yksinään riitä siihen, että liikennöintikustannuksissa syntyisi todellista säästöä, mutta tuo on vain 600 m pitkä osuus, ja jo siltä saatiin pois 2 min. Kun tehdään muutama muu osuus lisää, ollaan jo säästetty yksi vuoro. Se on satojatuhansia euroja vuodessa, joka vuosi.

Rohkenen veikata, että jos Kaarlenkadun ja Flemarin väliltä saadaan liikennevalot pois ja Brahen kentälle tulee se keskuspysäkki, niin saadaan minuutti per suunta pois kolmoselta, noin esimerkiksi.

Olen ymmärtänyt, että Railin myötä ryhdytään ihan oikeasti käyttämään tasaisia 10 min vuorovälejä esim. linjalla 8. Se merkitsee sitä, että kierrosaika on aina tasan 10:lla jaollinen, eli jos todellinen kierrosaika tasauksineen on vaikka 82 min, niin tarvitaan yhdeksän vaunua. Nykyisin periaate tuollaisessa esimerkissä tahtoo olla se, että kierrosaika on 82 min, vuoroväli on nimellisesti 10 min ja kierrosajan pakottamana oikeasti 1011 min, jolloin tasavuorovälin hyötyjä ei saadakaan. Jatkossa ne saadaan, ja siitä voi sitten seurata tuollaisia tapauksia, joissa vain pieni nopeutus prässää kierrosajan rajan alle ja saadaan se yksi vaunu pois.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Tulin jutelleeksi tästä linjastosuunnittelijan kanssa, ja kuulema Hesarin remontti on jo nyt (vaikka se on vielä kesken ja autoja kiskoilla) nopeuttanut ajoaikoja niin, että yksin sen ansiosta aikataulusta saa minuutin pois.


On totta, että linjan 8 ajoajasta on leikattu mainitulla välillä minuutti pois kummassakin suunnassa. Sörnäinen-Urheilutalo on nyt 4 min (aiemmin 5) ja toiseen suuntaan 3 min (aiemmin 4). Tällä hetkellä liikenne on erittäin sujuvaa pääosin siksi, että liikennevalot ovat olleet koko syksyn pois käytöstä. Kun valot kytketään takaisin, hajonta tulee kasvamaan ja todelliset ajoajat selviävät vasta silloin. Uskon, että erityisesti I-suunnan 3 minuuttia tulee olemaan erittäin tiukka, jos valojen etuisuusohjelmointi on samanlainen kuin ennen remonttia. Tässä suunnassahan inframuutokset (ja sitä kautta aikasäästöt) ovat paljon vähäisemmät kuin Kurvin suunnasta tultaessa.

----------


## MrArakawa

Ennen joulua kytkettiin Kaarlenkadun ja Fleminginkadun risteyksien liikennevalot takaisin toimintaan ja miljoonien eurojen infrahankkeita huomattavasti tehokkaampi nopeutustoimenpide menetettiin. Nyt raitioliikenteessä on jälleen turhaa seisomista ja kasvanutta satunnaisuutta ajoajoissa kyseisellä alueella. Valojen tarpeellisuutta on perusteltu muun muassa turvallisuusnäkökohdilla. Nythän olisi ollut oiva mahdollisuus kerätä tilastoja ja tutkia Kaarlenkadun risteyksessä puolen vuoden aikana tapahtuneita vaaratilanteita ilman valo-ohjausta ja arvioida sen perusteella, tarvitaanko liikennevaloja ja voitaisiinko valot korvata esimerkiksi kevyin infra-järjestelyin. Tuskinpa kukaan vaivautui. Mielestäni Kaarlenkadun risteysalueesta saisi varsin linjakkaan poistamalla autoilta vasemmalle kääntymisen mahdollisuus kaikissa suunnissa (läheiset risteykset riittävät autoilijoiden yhteyksiin), lisäämällä jalankulkijoille pari keskikoroketta ja korvaamalla liikennevalot yksillä palokuntavaloilla Urheilutalon suunnasta tulevalle autokaistalle. Toivottavasti asiaan pohdittaisiin vielä siinä yhteydessä jos ja kun yhdistetty rv-pysäkki Brahen kentän päätyyn rakennetaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ennen joulua kytkettiin Kaarlenkadun ja Fleminginkadun risteyksien liikennevalot takaisin toimintaan ja miljoonien eurojen infrahankkeita huomattavasti tehokkaampi nopeutustoimenpide menetettiin.


Liikennevalojenhan ei tarvitse hidastaa raitiovaunujen kulkua. Mutta Helsingin erityisolosuhteissa asiat ovat toisin kuin muualla maailmassa.

Liikennevalojen tarpeellisuutta tuolla voi kyllä ihmetellä. Autoliikenteen määrä on varmasti vähemmän kuin Pohjois-Esplanadilla. Kuitenkaan ei ole mikään ongelma esimerkiksi P-Espan ja Mikonkadun risteys. Olkoonkin, että P-Espan autoliikenteellä on vain yksi suunta. Mutta autojen määrä kompensoi eron. Tästä risteyksestä usein kävelleenä en todellakaan kaipaa valoja. Jalankulkija pääsee tästä aina heti yli autojen väistäessä. Tämä siis tapahtuu paljon sujuvammin kuin jos paikalla olisi turvallinen liikennevalo painonapilla ja viiveaikoineen.

Vähäinen autojen määrä tekee myös ratikan valoetudet helpoksi, jos valot välttämättä halutaan laittaa. Näitä kahta vierekkäistä risteystä voidaan ohjata yhtenä kokonaisuutena, jolla on muuten vakio valokierto, mutta raitiovaunu sotkee sen aina parin kierron välein edukseen.

Tahdon asia.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Caloniuksenkadusta on tehty liikennesuunnitelmaluonnos, jota saa kommentoida netissä: https://kerrokantasi.hel.fi/caloniuksenkatu

Liikennesuunnitelma on täällä: https://api.hel.fi/kerrokantasi/medi...tu_luonnos.pdf

Jalkakäytäviä on kavennettu ja toisen reunan pysäköinti poistettu. Leveät kolmitasopyöräkaistat on lisätty samoin kuin 3,2 m leveä raitiovaunukaista pohjoiseen. Etelään mennään 4,75 m leveää sekakaistaa pitkin. Suunnitelma poikkeaa linjan 8 kehittämissuunnitelmassa esitetystä ratkaisusta, jossa on raitiovaunukaistat kumpaankin suuntaan.

Katualue on 24 m leveä. Tuntuu kummalliselta, ettei suunnittelija ole löytäyt tilaa raitiovaunukaistalle etelään, kun samaan aikaan toteutuksessa on Reijolankadun niinikään 24 m leveälle katualueelle yhteensä viisi kaistaa, pyöräkaistat ja jalkakäytävät.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Katualue on 24 m leveä. Tuntuu kummalliselta, ettei suunnittelija ole löytäyt tilaa raitiovaunukaistalle etelään, kun samaan aikaan toteutuksessa on Reijolankadun niinikään 24 m leveälle katualueelle yhteensä viisi kaistaa, pyöräkaistat ja jalkakäytävät.


Suunnittelijalla ei ole tainnut kantti riittää ehdottaa kaikkien pysäköintipaikkojen poistoa, joten on päädytty kompromissiin. Töölössähän pysäköintiruutujen poistamisesta nousee aina älämölöä, joten poistamalla vain puolet paikoista lepytellään asukkaita. 

Ratikoiden kannalta ideaali olisi tietenkin oma kaista kumpaankin suuntaan, mutta jos valinta pitää niin pohjoiseen johtava rv-kaista on tärkeämpi. Juuri tähän suuntaan Caloniuksenkatu on usein koko pituudeltaan täynnä autoja, jolloin ruuhka-aikoina ratikoiden kulkuun syntyy vaikeasti ennakoitavaa vaihtelua. Samalla Runeberginkadun suuntainen liikenne sujuvoituu, kun Caloniuksenkadulla jonon hännillä seisovalle ratikalle ei enää turhaan polteta etuisuutta, jota se ei luultavasti kuitenkaan ehdi hyödyntää. 

Etelän suuntaan ongelma on yleensä vasta lähempänä Mechelininkadun risteystä, kun ryhmittyneet autot estävät ratikkaa pääsemästä kadun päätyyn tilaamaan liikennevaloa. Tässä suunnassa ratikka ylittää risteyksessä eri suojatiet ja ajokaistat kuin samaan suuntaan menevät autot, joten vaunulle voidaan antaa tehokkaammin omaa vihreää valoa. Nykyisin kuitenkin jo pari risteykseen ryhmittynyttä autoa estää tämän tukkimalla kiskot, jolloin ratikka joutuu odottamaan autoille harvemmin annettavaa vihreää, jonka jälkeen pääsee vasta tilaamaan oman valon. Ongelma pyritään suunnitelmassa ratkaisemaan tekemällä ratikalle oma ryhmityskaistansa 50 metriä ennen Mechelininkadun risteystä, jolloin ratikka pääsee autojen ohi tilaamaan oman valonsa suoraan. Tämäkin toimenpide olisi voitu tehdä jo vuosia sitten ainoastaan lisäämällä lyhyt pätkä reunakiveä ja yksi liikenteenjakaja. Pysäköintikieltohan alkaa jo nyt kadun laidassa 40 metriä ennen Mechelininkatua. 

Jos lähtökohta on, että rv-kaista kumpaankin suuntaan ei ole saatavissa, Caloniuksenkadun liikennesuunnitelma on ihan hyvä. Toteutus tietenkin kiinnostaa. Tehdäänkö rv-kaistaerotuksesta tarpeeksi jykevä (yleensä ei), jotta ratikan kulku on varmasti esteetöntä. Esim. Helsinginkadulla (välillä Sörnäinen - Fleminginkatu) liian matala rv-kaistan reunakivi houkuttelee ihmisiä pysäköimään ja pysäyttämään autonsa pyöräkaistojen päälle, koska katsovat muun liikenteen pääsevän vaivatta ohi rv-kaistan kautta. Sitten kun ruuhka-aikaan siellä Caloniuksenkadun puolivälissä on yksi tällä tavalla pysäköity auto, niin kadulla seisova autojono tekee tässä kohtaa koukkauksen rv-kaistan kautta ja paikalle tulevalle vaunulle on syntynyt tulppa. Toisekseen Caloniuksenkadulla taisi olla joitakin ajettavia porttikongeja, tuleeko näistä suuntaisliittymiä? Poistuuko muuten nykyinen nupulakivetys kadulta?

----------


## j-lu

Calouniuksenkatu on hyvä esimerkki täkäläisestä liikennesuunnittelemattomuudesta. Yhtäältä asuinkatu mukulakivineen ja pysäköinteineen. Toisaalta keskeinen poikittaisliikenteen väylä Hesarilta Meklulle. 

Omasta mielestä olisi melko sama, mistä raitiovaunujen omia kaistoja varten karsii. Pysäköintipaikkoja alueella on. Ongelma on lähinnä töölöläisten verrattain suuri automäärä ja haluttomuus maksaa vähällä käytöllä olevien autojen säilytyksestä. Yksistään Hesperiankaduilla on kadunvarsien lisäksi noin 400 vinoparkkia. Kirkkoparkissa on jtn 300 paikkaa ja havaintojeni mukaan käyttöaste ei ole häävi. Töölönkadulle aukeaa parin vuoden päästä 800 auton parkkihalli. 

Pyörillä pääsee Runskilta Meklulle Hesperiankatua ja Arkadiankatua, ei välttämättä tarvitsisi ahtaa kaistoja Caloniuksenkadulle. Caloniuksenkadusta voisi tehdä myös yksisuuntaisen, jolloin sitä pitkin pääsisi vain kohti Runskia, Meklulle ajettaisiin Arkadiankatua.

Että olishan noita vaihtoehtoja löytää raitiovaunulle oma kaista kumpaankin suuntaan, pitäisi vain olla rohkeutta suunnitella ja tehdä päätös.

----------


## ess

Mikäli kaistojen erottelu tapahtuu perinteisellä sulkuviivalla, ei tilanne muutu edes pohjoisen suuntaan ajettaessa ruuhka-aikoina. Mikäli autokaistalla on 15 autoa, kyllä niistä vähintään yksi on sulkuviivan päällä siten että raitiovaunu ei pääse ohitse.

----------


## 339-DF

Poikkarissa on reunakivikorotus autokaistan ja rv-kaistan välissä.

----------

